# May wasn't our month so testing in June.



## Cornish

Hi ladies, some great friendships were formed over the past few months and I wanted to give us a place to catch up, including those who have got their amazing bfp's.:thumbup:

So if you were unlucky in may and have moved on to testing in june or you got your bfp and want to stay in touch then say hello.:happydance:

A place to say hello, support, rant, symptom spot and advise!

Please rem that some people in this thread will have pregnancy tickers.:flower:


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs:

This for sure is going to be the luckiest thread! 

:dust:


----------



## Cornish

Thanks for saying hello Holly, just wanted us to have a place to say hello and keep in touch.
I'm cd2 and taken my soy, just back from 5 mile cycle and swimming with ds-shattered now!xx


----------



## sthorp1179

Hello, any room for a (not so) little one? :winkwink:

Sorry about your horrible visit from af the miserable cow, cornish. Just hoping she gets it all out of the way and leaves you alone soon.

Hi holly, hope your little bean is not making you too sick, or you are not worrying too much, I have a good feeling everything is going to be alright :flower:

On our way home from holiday now, children are driving us mad in the back of the car, dropping things, fighting and arguing, thankful we decided against going abroad!!!


----------



## Cornish

She is being very horrible steph, I think another complaint letter may be needed. Consuming bulk amounts of choc to try to help!!

Car fights-I rem doing those when I was little, a great way to wind the parents up!! How long is your journey home?

Are you working this week holly?xx


----------



## hollyw79

sthorp1179~ thanks :hugs: I have an issue with the placenta so I'm a little freaked out right now.. plus with it getting close to when I mc last time- my nerves are at an all time high! 

Lol... sorry about your trip home with your kids.. those will be good memories though! :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish~ :cry: Yes, I'm working right now and I hate it! I just don't feel mentally up for it.


----------



## Cornish

Oh that is rubbish Holly, i suppose it's not even like work is keeping you busy as bet baby is only thing on your mind. Did they give reasons for placenta issues other than aspirin? Should I still take it?
I'm looking forward to seeing your next scan pics-will you get pictures?x


----------



## Fizzio

Hey girls. Just saw this thread Cornish and wanted to quickly pop in and say hello to all you lovely ladies. I should be about more by the end of the week as my brother is through his surgery, out of intensive care and progressing well. Been a hell of a few days though. I'm still in London but may get to head home on Wed if he continues to do well. I tell you what - all this was one way of keeping my mind off the TWW but still, I'd take an anxious TWW over these last 10 days everytime.

Anyways see you all soon. Holly - keep cooking that bean :) Cornish - sorry Af got you but fingers crossed for this cycle, Steph - hope had a good holiday xx


----------



## Cornish

Great news that your brother is out of intensive care and progressing, I hope he continues to get better and you are home soon. How far in the tww are you?x


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey, can I join this party?! :hi:


----------



## Fizzio

Cornish - I think I'm 6DPO - kinda lost count!! Will test end of May/beginning of June so seem to be a thread straddler!!


----------



## Cornish

Anyone is most welcome, just wanted a place for the bfp's to hang out with us still trying from may. I still need hollys advice and hans pma! 

Not too long left until testing fizzio!!!x


----------



## JulianasMommy

HOlly !!!! :happydance:


----------



## MRS_HJO

I think that's a great idea, Cornish!


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Oh that is rubbish Holly, i suppose it's not even like work is keeping you busy as bet baby is only thing on your mind. Did they give reasons for placenta issues other than aspirin? Should I still take it?
> I'm looking forward to seeing your next scan pics-will you get pictures?x

You're SO right- I can't think of ANYTHING right now besides the baby. :cry:

No.. no other reasons besides the baby aspirin.. I would say it IS a good thing to take when TTC.. but when you do get a BFP, I'd hold off at least until you see your doctor to see how things are going and THEN ask if you should take it while preggo.. that's just my humble opinion after this whole mess happened to me. I know a lot of ladies who take it at the advice of their doctor- so it's shocking to me.. but goes to show how sometimes what's good for others isn't good for you or me. 

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## hollyw79

JulianasMommy said:


> HOlly !!!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Oh Holly, I am sorry, but thank you for the great advise. Is it Friday - I wish it was Friday also, then I would be on half term and potentially coming up to fertile window! Are you having another scan on Fri or bloods? Sorry I got muddled in your journal! If its a scan, will you get pics or is beany too small?xxx


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies! Saw this thread and wanted to join. I'm 13DPO and still negative tests. I don't trust myself to read them anymore because I keep making up lines in my head. It looks like I'll be testing in June too!


----------



## Cornish

Littlebird you might not be making them up!!!
can you post them??


----------



## JulianasMommy

Littlebird- POST THEM! pretty please.... :rofl:

Holly- I can't wait for Friday either!!! Ultrasound pics are AWESOME


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish~ I will get an u/s which is GREAT and God I am PRAYING PRAYING PRAYING we see the heartbeat- will be a smidgen early- I'll be 5w6d- and if things DO look good- then yes I will for sure get a picture.. I couldn't bring myself to get a pic last time.. I'm being guarded ya know?


----------



## Cornish

Oh wow, yes I know what you mean about being guarded, its very natural, but I am looking forward to seeing your bean! A heartbeat would be just amazing too.

I was staring at my u/s picture from feb the other day trying to spot the molar cells that no one found, all I could see was baby so its gone in the loft for the time being, determined to remain positive!

Yes littlebird - post!


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish~ I really WANTED To ask for a pic last week... but all we could see is the womb & yolk sac.. which I read the yolk sac doesn't develop til the 5th week and I was 4w6d.. so I am GLAD that development seems fine so far and that we could even see it @ that stage- in fact a day or 2 ahead.. so that's good! I am trying so hard to be optimistic- it's a real battle right now. I think that's great that you have a pic from Feb... I never got one.. my DH didn't think we should have since I mc so early around 7 weeks... so I feel a little torn on getting one this time around.. I will for sure ask if we get to see the h/b. 

Btw, the link to your journal doesn't work.. not sure why.. you may have copied the link wrong.. wanted to let you know :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Thanks Holly was trying to name my journal on the link but I must have done it wrong, back to the link now!

Thats great news that you saw the yolk sac so early, baby is developing well which is fab.

I only got a picture in feb as my dates were so out, went for our 12 week scan to be told we were 8+5 which is when we got the picture. Im for sure going to be as anxious as you, but remember you have your faith which is so strong and along with your pma you will get through this, and that little bean will be a massive bump soon enough!


----------



## hollyw79

:rofl:

Can I have a massive bump like, yesterday!?!??! PRAYING!!


----------



## Cornish

Yep, Ill order you a pillow to shove up your top! hehe!!
It wont be long! I had a bump in feb! Second pregnancies show earlier!


----------



## WoodyA

Well cd3 for me and very unusual AF so far

Already light and zero cramping just the slightest bit of backache yesterday


----------



## LittleBird

Holly/Cornish -- You ladies are so silly! :) Holly, I agree with Cornish, this one will show faster than your first.

Hi WoodyA!

I put the pic on my journal page. Now I'm going to upload them to that other site that inverts them for you. :)


----------



## Cornish

Hi Woody, hopefully af is being nice to you! Glad someone else is on a long cycle with me!xx


----------



## WoodyA

Updated ticker hopefully


----------



## LittleBird

Ok, here's the other link of you want to do the whole invert/grayscale thing:

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=12396


----------



## WoodyA

She is being is nice. Don't know she's here tbh

I'm not sure what went wrong last month. We dtd almost every other day consistently from cd8! hmmm?!?!

Not in with a good chance this month but maybe it's best with things how they are at the
Minute


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> She is being is nice. Don't know she's here tbh
> 
> I'm not sure what went wrong last month. We dtd almost every other day consistently from cd8! hmmm?!?!
> 
> Not in with a good chance this month but maybe it's best with things how they are at the
> Minute

Did you do a HPT recently? The fact that AF is lighter than normal would make me wonder...


----------



## Cornish

How are things Woody? I hope you are going down whichever path makes you happy.x

Littlebird, sure I can see a line on the IC, not sure about the other. You retesting tmrw morn?xx


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks for checking it out, Cornish. I will retest again tomorrow. Not feeling anything today, and temps dipped way down this morning. Every time I think I see a line, I expect the next day to be darker but it's just not happening...


----------



## Cornish

You still have time - remember, no one is out until af shows!!! :hugs: I remember staring at those stupid tests, I want one thats flashes and sets off sirens when it detects hcg!


----------



## WoodyA

LittleBird said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> She is being is nice. Don't know she's here tbh
> 
> I'm not sure what went wrong last month. We dtd almost every other day consistently from cd8! hmmm?!?!
> 
> Not in with a good chance this month but maybe it's best with things how they are at the
> Minute
> 
> Did you do a HPT recently? The fact that AF is lighter than normal would make me wonder...Click to expand...


No I haven't done a hpt for over a week
I did have one heavy day (yesterday for about 5 hours) so I'm counting pregnancy out. Despite feeling very pg! Tired headachy gassy constipated nauseous full feeling

Bodies are cruel but amazing!


----------



## LittleBird

That's what I'm talking about! :)


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> No I haven't done a hpt for over a week
> I did have one heavy day (yesterday for about 5 hours) so I'm counting pregnancy out. Despite feeling very pg! Tired headachy gassy constipated nauseous full feeling
> 
> Bodies are cruel but amazing!

Well, you know your body better than anyone else. I just know that some people get bleeding around when they would have had a period but are still pregnant. When I hear of AF being strange, that's the first thing I think of. Especially with my own experience.


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> How are things Woody? I hope you are going down whichever path makes you happy.x
> 
> Littlebird, sure I can see a line on the IC, not sure about the other. You retesting tmrw morn?xx

Things are ok.
He is trying. We went away for the weekend and things were just like normal, unfortunately coming home brought some arguments as I had to go to work and was so nervous to leave him in the house alone

I really hope trust can be rebuilt because a lifetime of this worry would be too hard!

Unfortunately he wants to never speak of it anymore but I need to to work things out in my head. That is causing some tension but it's better than it was.

Holiday a week on Friday so we can see how that goes


----------



## Cornish

Ooo id have to poas Woody!


----------



## WoodyA

LittleBird said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> No I haven't done a hpt for over a week
> I did have one heavy day (yesterday for about 5 hours) so I'm counting pregnancy out. Despite feeling very pg! Tired headachy gassy constipated nauseous full feeling
> 
> Bodies are cruel but amazing!
> 
> Well, you know your body better than anyone else. I just know that some people get bleeding around when they would have had a period but are still pregnant. When I hear of AF being strange, that's the first thing I think of. Especially with my own experience.Click to expand...

I was secretly hoping! And I actually googled! But I always thought it would have to be really scant and not actual flow at all?


----------



## Cornish

Im glad you are taking time out to be together, it will be a long time to trust again but you can work through it and come out happy, long story but kind of know how your feeling. Its great you have time away planned too, I think being together will help you both, but it is being apart that is when you need to be strong.
Remember we are all around to support you too.xxx


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> How are things Woody? I hope you are going down whichever path makes you happy.x
> 
> Littlebird, sure I can see a line on the IC, not sure about the other. You retesting tmrw morn?xx
> 
> Things are ok.
> He is trying. We went away for the weekend and things were just like normal, unfortunately coming home brought some arguments as I had to go to work and was so nervous to leave him in the house alone
> 
> I really hope trust can be rebuilt because a lifetime of this worry would be too hard!
> 
> Unfortunately he wants to never speak of it anymore but I need to to work things out in my head. That is causing some tension but it's better than it was.
> 
> Holiday a week on Friday so we can see how that goesClick to expand...

:hugs: I'm sorry you're going through that Woody.. I know it's going to be hard to rebuild that trust.. just take it one day @ a time! :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

So I just had to pee in a cup.
Tiniest bit of urine u could ever imagine!

IC- BFP 
FRER- BFN

I NEVER thought I would be poas on cd3 lol!


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> So I just had to pee in a cup.
> Tiniest bit of urine u could ever imagine!
> 
> IC- BFP
> FRER- BFN
> 
> I NEVER thought I would be poas on cd3 lol!

OMG -- you got a BFP!!! Holy moly! Congratulations!


----------



## WoodyA

I don't trust it, I've had problems with those ics before. I'll leave it a while and try another frer


----------



## Cornish

Ow wow! Fxd for you on the re test Woody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Is the IC definitely positive? Like you see a pink line? Because I would be really surprised if that's a false positive. But I get what you're saying. You want to know for sure.


----------



## WoodyA

When I say a while I mean about 4 weeks lol! 
Gonna pretend I never saw it, if I get BFP next month and they add 5 weeks on at scsb that will be nice!

Unless I start throwing up or sonething!!


----------



## LittleBird

Hehe -- there's no way you'll be able to wait that long. If you start doing your OPKs like normal in about a week and they're super positive, take another IC and it will be positive.


----------



## WoodyA

It was definitely Possitive. Appeared instantly. Pink lines 

But I had this before too (after a certain brand of oj)


----------



## Cornish

What!!! Def positive!! Why are we not celebrating? Go pee on more sticks!!!!


----------



## WoodyA

It was definitely Possitive. Appeared instantly. Pink lines 

But I had this before too (after a certain brand of oj)


----------



## WoodyA

No idea why that was a double post


----------



## LittleBird

I agree with Cornish. Looks like we have another May BFP on our hands. :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Are you not wanting a bfp woody? Is that why you are being cautious?:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Woody, you HAVE to test again :hugs:

:hi: everyone, will be good to see those familiar "faces" supporting each other. Just like a family gathering :flower: but we chose this family!

Still not made it home yet, stocked up on tests galore before I stock up on IC!

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

Blimey girls, I'm on the road for 3 hours and I have to read 6 pages!!!!! We are a happy bunch :flower:

Just having a read through...will probably take a while :coffee:

Holly I know you must be driving yourself crazy with worry but your beta numbers are excellent and history doesn't always repeat itself, everyday your beanie baby will get a little bit stronger and I'm sure that when you go for your next u/s you will see that little heart beating away and soon when your little baba is kicking you in the ribs and bladder and you can't sleep, need to pee every 5 minutes you will finally believe it is going to happen :baby: Pink or blue??? any gut instincts?

Woody - I DEMAND a repeat testing..chop chop!!! I'm excited for you, with henry I bled around my period for a week and got my dates 4 weeks out, its possible...!

Little Bird - take heart my friend, I have NEVER ever been able to get a BFP early and I've been pregnant 4 times now, I don't know why I bother HCG doesn't seem to get into my wee because of all the other pills going through my system :haha:

Mrs HJO and Neversaynever - Glad we have a place where we can all hang out together, I've missed having all of you around you are a great bunch :hugs:

Cornish - I'm currently drafting an even stronger letter of complaint to AF to tell her to leave you the hell alone the old boot, I will send it to you forthwith for approval. I have also drafted a letter to santa asking for our BFPs as soon as possible (I've been a very good girl as I'm sure you have :haha::blush::thumbup:) and we deserve to join in with the BFP club too!
:dust: and sticky beanies for all of us!


----------



## hollyw79

sthorp1179~ you're hilarious :rofl: 

I thoroughly enjoyed EACH separate sentence to everyone! :haha: 

chop chop! that's my fave! 

Thanks for your support my dear :flower: I keep thinking girl but maybe bc I want a girl so bad.. lol.. I don't know :shrug: I could totally see me having another boy though- I'm 200% happy either way thought! :)


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Are you not wanting a bfp woody? Is that why you are being cautious?:hugs:

I want a BFP more than ANYTHING that's why I'm being cautious!
I don't wanna be let down again!

I feel kinda stupid even considering it, i mean I'm bleeding!
Maybe I was pg and I'm mc again? Maybe it's chemical

You kno what I mean I don't want extra hurt

Those ic before came up looking positive when I wasn't so I wont believe unless it's a super dark and on frer or cb digi!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
would love to join your thread. I was on Hanskiz March & April threads and Im happy to see some familiar names..

woody: OMG :test:

I am in limbo at the moment but hoping to get some answers at my FS doc appt on Thursday.... my last AF was April 12, Im on cycle day 42, can you believe??!! :nope: the last time I tested was yesterday morning and BFN. I have no AF or preggo symptoms. my AF b4 m/c in Oct2010 was spot on but ever since m/c, she has been all over the place and Im just so confused. Im excited for my appt tho and can't wait.

FXed June is our lucky month :thumbup:

baby dust :dust: to everyone!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

hiya, me too, you girls all gave me loads of support after my mc
Woody fx'd for you
I got a BFP on an IC yesterday, now have AF and BFN on everything else
Dont know whether chemical or false positive, thinking false positive but onwards to the next cycle.
xxxx


----------



## hollyw79

Ducktales said:


> hiya, me too, you girls all gave me loads of support after my mc
> Woody fx'd for you
> I got a BFP on an IC yesterday, now have AF and BFN on everything else
> Dont know whether chemical or false positive, thinking false positive but onwards to the next cycle.
> xxxx

Oh man, that's the WORST. I wouldn't know what to think- or what I would WANT to think. I'm sorry my dear! :hugs: I hope your AF goes easy on you and that it's your last one for quite awhile!! 

:dust:


----------



## sthorp1179

hollyw79 said:


> sthorp1179~ you're hilarious :rofl:
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed EACH separate sentence to everyone! :haha:
> 
> chop chop! that's my fave!
> 
> Thanks for your support my dear :flower: I keep thinking girl but maybe bc I want a girl so bad.. lol.. I don't know :shrug: I could totally see me having another boy though- I'm 200% happy either way thought! :)

Please call me steph, sthorp1179 is such a mouthful but if I call myself something interesting I will no doubt forget it :haha:

Just trying to keep everyones spirits up, its strange, I think funny and can type funny on here but i'm useless at telling jokes face to face :wacko:


----------



## Cornish

Steph, once again- hilarious! Shame you can't do the same face to face or I'd say stand up comedian is the way for you!

Sorry woody, of course you want a bfp, I'm being an idiot. I understand being cautious, hope you find out what's going on, seems Fu Mysore is going through the same. 

Hello Lisa, sorry you are in limbo, I'm just out of it! Did you take soy? Some people said that might have increased my cycle length. 

Holly, I also think girl.xxx


----------



## LiSa2010

hey cornish, no I haven't taken soy, I was supposed to start this month but AF hasn't shown her face.... :nope: did you take it?


----------



## Cornish

Yeah took it last month, cd3-7, got to cd36 on that cycle. Taking it this cycle too but upping my dose to 160 mg each day cd2-6. 
Hope you get a bfp and dont need it.xx


----------



## LiSa2010

hehe I hope so too. I probably wont even start it bcuz Im going to see the FS on Thursday and I'll see what plans he has for me... I really hope you get your :bfp:

seems to me like you're next to get your :bfp: everytime someone starts a thread they get pregnant!!! hope that trend continues!!!

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Ooo that would be nice! Anyway, I know I'm getting my bfp this cycle as my pma won't allow anything else!
Fxd for your appt.xx


----------



## rachelbubble

Hello ladies!!! :hi:

Would love to join this thread.....

Hello to everyone!! Lovely to see everyone in the same place!!

FX'd for you Holly!!! Hope everything goes well on Friday!! :hugs:

Im 12dpo today and not tested yet since BFN on saturday. Little bit of spotting the last 2 days but hardly anything! Need to see what my temps do tomorrow, took a little dip this morning!! Think ill probably not get a June BFP because of my long cycles.... Will stay here to cheer everyone else on though!!! Hopefully the agnus castus will work this cycle!!!

x x x x x


----------



## hollyw79

good to hear from you Rachel :hugs: 

I hope the agnus cactus does the trick for you! You're for sure not out for June.. AF's can be crazy and come late OR early so it's for sure possible!!! 

:dust:


----------



## rachelbubble

hollyw79 said:


> good to hear from you Rachel :hugs:
> 
> I hope the agnus cactus does the trick for you! You're for sure not out for June.. AF's can be crazy and come late OR early so it's for sure possible!!!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks hun!!!

Its good to have your PMA back in our TTC threads!!! :happydance:

x x x


----------



## Tweak0605

Glad to see everyone here! :flower:


I'm 7 DPO today. Not testing until next Monday. I'm really feeling no urge to POAS either. It's weird, considering last time I was a POAS-aholic. Have had minor on and off cramping since before the OV date. Not many other symptoms. Have been wicked thirsty lately, nothing can quench my thirst. I hope this is my cycle!


----------



## LittleBird

Tweak0605 said:


> Glad to see everyone here! :flower:
> 
> 
> I'm 7 DPO today. Not testing until next Monday. I'm really feeling no urge to POAS either. It's weird, considering last time I was a POAS-aholic. Have had minor on and off cramping since before the OV date. Not many other symptoms. Have been wicked thirsty lately, nothing can quench my thirst. I hope this is my cycle!

Good to see you here, Tweak. Your symptoms sound promising!


----------



## hollyw79

Tweak0605 said:


> Glad to see everyone here! :flower:
> 
> 
> I'm 7 DPO today. Not testing until next Monday. I'm really feeling no urge to POAS either. It's weird, considering last time I was a POAS-aholic. Have had minor on and off cramping since before the OV date. Not many other symptoms. Have been wicked thirsty lately, nothing can quench my thirst. I hope this is my cycle!

It's funny how that can flip-flop around from cycle to cycle.. POAS, don't POAS, etc... I think THIS month I swore I was out and didn't POAS as much as I might have normally- bc I "incorrectly" assumed I was out! You're not too far away from testing! :happydance: I think the cramping is potentially a good sign! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## CRC25

Hey Ladies!! Can I join? I lost everyone :( Im am 6dpo today. Getting my cd21 bloodwork results tomorrow! af isnt due til May 30 or 31st. :( so im just hanging out in the 2ww.


----------



## LittleBird

Hi, CRC! Glad you found this thread. How are you feeling about this cycle? Got any symptoms?


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> Hi, CRC! Glad you found this thread. How are you feeling about this cycle? Got any symptoms?

Yeah Im glad too, I didnt know where everyone disappered too:haha: Im feeling pretty good so far.... I am having some aching on my left side of my abdomen very sharp at times, not sure if this is s/e of clomid or the trigger shot. and im having a whole bunch of cm, didnt have any at time of bding which I know is a s/e of clomid.... I did the progesterone check today and will be calling first thing in the morning to get my number and see if I O'd or not! so im staying postive as of now. lol... I started poas today to watch and make sure the postive turns to negative. todays test is super duper light so thats good.... that way I will know after 12dpo or not if I have a real BFP. lol.... so how are you doing? I saw your test today... are you 12dpo today??? Im still praying for a BFP for you this month! you deserve it :)


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> I started poas today to watch and make sure the postive turns to negative. todays test is super duper light so thats good.... that way I will know after 12dpo or not if I have a real BFP. lol.... so how are you doing? I saw your test today... are you 12dpo today??? Im still praying for a BFP for you this month! you deserve it :)

I have a really good feeling for you. I bet you'll be getting your BFP soon!

I'm ok, really just wondering what's going on with me (AF or BFP). Today is 13DPO so I'm starting to get antsy. I just took a test and put it on the pregnancy test gallery. I keep seeing these lines, and I don't know if they're evaps or just a figment of my imagination! :haha:

Thanks for the prayers, Lord knows I need it. Just wondering when I'll be back in touch with reality.


----------



## nattys

Hi Ladies,
I am out for may, AF came to see me yesterday :cry:


----------



## Cornish

Good morning ladies, it is lovely to have such a crowd if familiar names. 
Symptoms are sounding gd for ladies who are due to test. Hope that line gets darker now crc! 
Sorry af got you nattys, there are a few of us who are early in cycle. 
Cd3 for me and pains are less this morn, off to take all my tablets!!!
Have a wonderful day ladies.xx
Holly, we are one step closer to Friday!x


----------



## sthorp1179

Hello everyone :)

Sounds good symptoms crc, hopefully this is your month!

Little bird have you poas yet today? Can we see?

Hope everyone is good today, i'm in love with my lovely comfy bed again, best nights sleep in ages but still no bedroom tango! I've told dh we will have to make the effort at some point this week! :haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello :wave:

Good luck to all TTC!!! FX'd for you all...... :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hanskiz

I miss POAS!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> I miss POAS!!!!! :rofl:

Ur nuts!


----------



## sthorp1179

Absolutely nuts, but I think you are in good company :rofl:

I'm debating whether to pee on an opk (I only have 2 and I'm not buying any more this month) and see whether O is imminent. I told myself not to obsess this month and I think I can get away with 2 without it turning into poas disease like I had last month :wacko:


----------



## moonbeam38

hiya...im already in a june testing thread but i recognise a few names from may so thought id drop in & say hi...
feeling a bit grumpy today & i dont know why?? felt like shouting at everyone on jeremy kyle as they all seemed to be pregnant (irrational i know!)
havnt had a positive opk yet so not sure if ive ov'd yet,been cramping last night but didnt dtd as oh fell asleep..think i wore him out over the weekend ha ha ha
hope everyone is feeling the positive vibes this month :dust::dust: FXD for us all xxx


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> I started poas today to watch and make sure the postive turns to negative. todays test is super duper light so thats good.... that way I will know after 12dpo or not if I have a real BFP. lol.... so how are you doing? I saw your test today... are you 12dpo today??? Im still praying for a BFP for you this month! you deserve it :)
> 
> I have a really good feeling for you. I bet you'll be getting your BFP soon!
> 
> I'm ok, really just wondering what's going on with me (AF or BFP). Today is 13DPO so I'm starting to get antsy. I just took a test and put it on the pregnancy test gallery. I keep seeing these lines, and I don't know if they're evaps or just a figment of my imagination! :haha:
> 
> Thanks for the prayers, Lord knows I need it. Just wondering when I'll be back in touch with reality.Click to expand...

Thank you I needed to hear that! :) I called to get my levels and the receptionist said that someone would call me back w/ my results.. Praying thats a good thing. I know a receptionist cant give medical information over the phone. when is af due for you?? Praying you get that BFP today! :) and i know what you mean about seeing lines. that was me last month . I tried lighting in every room. lol.... :haha: we are too silly!! Im right there with ya with trying to get back in reality! :)


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> Good morning ladies, it is lovely to have such a crowd if familiar names.
> Symptoms are sounding gd for ladies who are due to test. Hope that line gets darker now crc!
> Sorry af got you nattys, there are a few of us who are early in cycle.
> Cd3 for me and pains are less this morn, off to take all my tablets!!!
> Have a wonderful day ladies.xx
> Holly, we are one step closer to Friday!x

Thank you! Im praying it gets darker. I called today and they told me not to test early.... maybe so I dont get a false positve due to the trigger shot! :( Praying that I actually O'd . Waiting on nurse to call me back. this baby making is all about waiting! :(


----------



## LittleBird

nattys said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am out for may, AF came to see me yesterday :cry:

Sorry to hear that, nattys! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

sthorp1179 said:


> Hello everyone :)
> 
> Sounds good symptoms crc, hopefully this is your month!
> 
> Little bird have you poas yet today? Can we see?
> 
> Hope everyone is good today, i'm in love with my lovely comfy bed again, best nights sleep in ages but still no bedroom tango! I've told dh we will have to make the effort at some point this week! :haha:

Steph, I'm a POAS maniac! I put a post in the pregnancy tests thread, I was feeling pretty good about it last night but this morning's tests are maybe even lighter! I am going to keep taking the Progesterone and go in for a blood test on Thursday if I don't get a real positive before then.

Sounds like you're super relaxed this cycle. Not doing your OPKs, not BD. (You know you can't get pregnant without sex, right? :haha:) It is good to be back home in your bed!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
crc: sounds promising, FXed for you sweety!

nattys: :hugs: sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

steph: glad to hear you got some good sleep... I hope you O'd soon and catch the eggy :hugs:

Hanskiz/moonbeam/woodyA: :hi: 

LittleBird: I hope you get your :bfp: Im keeping everything crossed for you!! 

Im still in limbo (cd43 - 17dpo), no AF yet. not going to test. I have my FS appt on Thursday and will most likely test at the doc's office if AF hasnt arrived.

lots of baby :dust: to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

LittleBird said:


> sthorp1179 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :)
> 
> Sounds good symptoms crc, hopefully this is your month!
> 
> Little bird have you poas yet today? Can we see?
> 
> Hope everyone is good today, i'm in love with my lovely comfy bed again, best nights sleep in ages but still no bedroom tango! I've told dh we will have to make the effort at some point this week! :haha:
> 
> Steph, I'm a POAS maniac! I put a post in the pregnancy tests thread, I was feeling pretty good about it last night but this morning's tests are maybe even lighter! I am going to keep taking the Progesterone and go in for a blood test on Thursday if I don't get a real positive before then.
> 
> Sounds like you're super relaxed this cycle. Not doing your OPKs, not BD. (You know you can't get pregnant without sex, right? :haha:) It is good to be back home in your bed!Click to expand...

 Oooh I will go over and have a look at your test, a line is a line but its so hard to interpret sometimes.

I do know I have to have sex to get pregnant, I will try my best to do something about it tonight, oh is willing but its just not worked out yet, its hard with little ones running around so daytimes are out and sometimes by bedtime we are just too tired!

Got some ewcm today so going to go for it :sex: wish me luck!


----------



## nattys

I am going to be using Pre-seed this cycle. Has anyone used it ?????? I'm also using my CBFM for the first time. Fx for everyone :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

sthorp1179 said:


> I do know I have to have sex to get pregnant, I will try my best to do something about it tonight, oh is willing but its just not worked out yet, its hard with little ones running around so daytimes are out and sometimes by bedtime we are just too tired!
> 
> Got some ewcm today so going to go for it :sex: wish me luck!

I understand how it can be more difficult to work out the BD schedule with LOs around. We have been lucky so far that DS1&2 have been good about sleeping when they're supposed to! But every day that I'm fertile, I do wonder whether we'll be able to make it happen.

Go take advantage of that EWCM! Good luck catching your eggy!


----------



## LittleBird

nattys said:


> I am going to be using Pre-seed this cycle. Has anyone used it ?????? I'm also using my CBFM for the first time. Fx for everyone :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I used pre-seed this cycle, and it was fine. I will say that a little goes a long way so be careful. I filled the syringe to line 2, and it was enough. Let us know what you think!


----------



## caz & bob

think i belong here now girls june testing for me woopp x x x


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> crc: sounds promising, FXed for you sweety!
> 
> nattys: :hugs: sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:
> 
> steph: glad to hear you got some good sleep... I hope you O'd soon and catch the eggy :hugs:
> 
> Hanskiz/moonbeam/woodyA: :hi:
> 
> LittleBird: I hope you get your :bfp: Im keeping everything crossed for you!!
> 
> Im still in limbo (cd43 - 17dpo), no AF yet. not going to test. I have my FS appt on Thursday and will most likely test at the doc's office if AF hasnt arrived.
> 
> lots of baby :dust: to everyone. :hugs:

 Im praying this is our month!! :) good luck hope af doesnt arrive for you!!


----------



## Cornish

Steph, go and get some bedroom action ESP with ewcm, don't worry about the opk, stay relaxed!

Hanskiz, keep poas! I think I'll get through quite a few when I get my bfp, will it be obsessive to do weekly ones until labour kicks in?!?

Hi moonbeam, great you've come to say hi. 

Lisa, sorry you are still in limbo, great you'll get some news on thurs. 

Littlebird. where is your new test for me to view? Glad you'll be getting blood confirmation soon too. 

Natys, never used pre seed but heard good things! Good luck and let us know. 

Hi caz and bob, where in cycle are you? 

Took my soy this am, pains from AF are not as bad today too.xc


----------



## WoodyA

Well AF is pretty much gone! All I've got is (tmi) a very small amount of brown discharge

Cd1 was super light blood stained cm 
Cd2 was normal flow
Cd3 was very light
Cd4 today 

I've had no cramping whatsoever AF has been super nice to me!
Normal AF for me is 5/6 days with at least 3 days VERY heavy with clots


----------



## Cornish

Sorry caz, just noticed your ticker!


----------



## Cornish

But youndid have that bfp?!? Have you re tested woody?x


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> But youndid have that bfp?!? Have you re tested woody?x

Nope, I'm at my mums for 2 nights now so probably won't test until I'm home (forgot to pack I was in such a rush)

I did look at the IC last night again and it had that smudged effect I had seen before so pretty convinced it was a false positive


----------



## CRC25

So I just called the doc. back after no return call... was getting nervous! but they said it needed to be over 20 (progesterone) and mine was 48.9. So guess that means I did O. I was hoping I did since I did take the trigger shot... so now im 7dpo today so now I just have to wait :( af is due in one week :( praying she stays away... far far away!!


----------



## Cornish

Oh wow, that's a great number-I think! 
Fxd af leaves you alone.xxx

Didn't realise you could get false positives?x


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> But youndid have that bfp?!? Have you re tested woody?x
> 
> Nope, I'm at my mums for 2 nights now so probably won't test until I'm home (forgot to pack I was in such a rush)
> 
> I did look at the IC last night again and it had that smudged effect I had seen before so pretty convinced it was a false positiveClick to expand...

:) Praying its a BFP!


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Oh wow, that's a great number-I think!
> Fxd af leaves you alone.xxx
> 
> Didn't realise you could get false positives?x

Well I definitely had some before AF came last time (after drinking a certain orange juice)
And the one yesterday looked very similar


----------



## WoodyA

CRC25 said:


> So I just called the doc. back after no return call... was getting nervous! but they said it needed to be over 20 (progesterone) and mine was 48.9. So guess that means I did O. I was hoping I did since I did take the trigger shot... so now im 7dpo today so now I just have to wait :( af is due in one week :( praying she stays away... far far away!!

Good luck I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> Oh wow, that's a great number-I think!
> Fxd af leaves you alone.xxx
> 
> Didn't realise you could get false positives?x

Im praying its a good number for progesterone! Im praying af stays away! and yes you can get false postives from the trigger shot that I did on cd14... Its ovidrel and it is hcg so that gives you postives on hpts so! so if you test too early before its out of your system then you think you got a bfp which is just left over hcg from the trigger shot. Ive heard that some test at 11dpo and some even wait for 14dpo but thats the day af is due so im started testing yesterday to confirm that they are still postive... very very light but still there.... so guess I will continue to test so I can follow it and make sure it goes negative, Like Holly did, but hes didnt go negative they went even more postive! praying for the same outcome:haha:


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> So I just called the doc. back after no return call... was getting nervous! but they said it needed to be over 20 (progesterone) and mine was 48.9. So guess that means I did O. I was hoping I did since I did take the trigger shot... so now im 7dpo today so now I just have to wait :( af is due in one week :( praying she stays away... far far away!!
> 
> Good luck I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you!!Click to expand...

Thank you so much!!! Im praying af stays away! so you wont be testing for another 2 days?? :(


----------



## LiSa2010

good luck CRC!!! FXed you get your :bfp: yay for Oing!!! :happydance:


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> good luck CRC!!! FXed you get your :bfp: yay for Oing!!! :happydance:

Thank you!!! I have some aching in my abdomen today not really sure what that means and lots of cm... not sure if thats s/e of the clomid.... So guess now I wait :)


----------



## Cornish

Sorry crc, false positive comment was meant for woody. I do hope you get your bfp real soon. 

Woody, did orange juice really give you a bfp?!


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Sorry crc, false positive comment was meant for woody. I do hope you get your bfp real soon.
> 
> Woody, did orange juice really give you a bfp?!

Yeah, more specifically it was orange and mango juice
It made the ics look kinda smudged but deffo 2 pink lines
Even hubby saw them!

Tested after water few days later and bfn!


----------



## Cornish

Ok, so I need a brand name now so I avoid it all all costs!!xx


----------



## WoodyA

One step IC from amazon!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Hello girls, sorry AF has paid so many visits, and hope her broomstick is broke for next month so we all stay a witch free zone (until our hormones kick in that is :haha:)!

Finally dtd last night i'm very lucky that oh doesn't feel pressure to perform as such around ov time its more making sure he stays awake (he starts work early and is up at 5am every day) luckily he is still on holiday this week so can't use that as an excuse :haha:

Hooray for soy I finally got some ewcm after having nothing last month, hopefully we will catch that egg and it will grow strong this time!


----------



## WoodyA

Morning ladies cd5 and AF has officially gone, no spotting for over 16hours now
I have to say I hope this is gonna be indicative of AFs to come as it has been bliss!!
I'm normally still in pain and have at least 1/2 more days of bleeding!

I seem to have developed AF munchies and when I ate last night I felt so sick, couldn't sleep for the sicky feeling


----------



## sthorp1179

Woody - I still have my suspicions that you are up the duff, but I guess you will get a massive BFP when you test this month if you are! i've heard good things about the Superdrug's own brand tests I think I might invest in one of those if my AF is late...:thumbup:


----------



## WoodyA

Well even if I'm not I'm happy that AF is MUCH better than it ever has been!


----------



## sthorp1179

Yes there is that too! Mine wasn't too bad either, not as bad as I expected, I thinkk cornish is suffering for us though poor love.


----------



## rachelbubble

Hello ladies!!

Good luck with the BDing all the ladies who are ovulating, FX'd for you all!!! 

Well, AF hit today!! Been having a little brown tinged CM since Sunday so 
knew it was coming!! Its hit me really hard, ive been up since 4.45am this morning as i just couldnt sleep!!! Im exhausted now!! One of our friends has just had a miscarriage and its brought everything back. OH is really down and he was so positive about this cycle!! I was sat here sobbing when i first typed this this morning in my tired, pmt-ing state!!! Feel so down!!! Im all set for next cycle but im getting nearer and nearer to my due date now and its getting harder!! I need to get some control back but the only thing thats kept me going since MC has been the thought of being pregnant again and its just not happening!!!

Sorry for the rant ladies, i just cant put anymore on my OH when hes down himself!! x x


----------



## sthorp1179

Rachel- its hard to be reminded of your loss, sometimes you will be fine for a while then something happens and brings it all back, you have us to lean on so you can give your oh a break if he needs it :hugs: its a shame men don't talk about their feelings so much if they had a bnb equivalent where they could vent they would be happier all round imo!

It would be great to be pregnant on your due date but remember its not a deadline, try not to put so much pressure on yourself, it will be a good opportunity to remember your lo and to grieve, all part of the healing process which we are all going through.

Hope af is kind to you this month and you get your june bfp x


----------



## moonbeam38

awwww rachel i understand what you mean,i swore after my 2 children grew up i wouldnt have anymore. but ive been with OH for 7yrs now & he would love a child of his own after much discussion i had my coil removed last year & were ntnp for a while. i then lost my father at the end of last year & it really knocked me sideways so when we discovered we were expecting in feb we were overjoyed it really helped with my grief (it was my sunshine after the rain) then we MC in March & i feel like all i think of now is getting pregnant..i have never been broody before, i even went for a sterilization before meeting OH. i am starting to think it a little unhealthy so i have decided if we dont get our:bfp: in june im going to back off & maybe get myself a little job or a hobby - well thats the plan...no doubt ill be poas for the next few weeks!!!! ha ha xx FXD for us all in june :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Well even if I'm not I'm happy that AF is MUCH better than it ever has been!

That's definitely nice to have an easier AF!!! My 2 after the mc were HORRIFIC!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

rachelbubble said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> Good luck with the BDing all the ladies who are ovulating, FX'd for you all!!!
> 
> Well, AF hit today!! Been having a little brown tinged CM since Sunday so
> knew it was coming!! Its hit me really hard, ive been up since 4.45am this morning as i just couldnt sleep!!! Im exhausted now!! One of our friends has just had a miscarriage and its brought everything back. OH is really down and he was so positive about this cycle!! I was sat here sobbing when i first typed this this morning in my tired, pmt-ing state!!! Feel so down!!! Im all set for next cycle but im getting nearer and nearer to my due date now and its getting harder!! I need to get some control back but the only thing thats kept me going since MC has been the thought of being pregnant again and its just not happening!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies, i just cant put anymore on my OH when hes down himself!! x x

I'm sorry hun :( I feel like it's so easy to have the mc come straight back. I know when I went for my first u/s last week before I even knew there was a problem- I was in TEARS- it was just a BAD reminder of going in and basically waiting to see if my baby's heart had stopped beating as we knew it was going to. :cry: I wish I could give you a big hug my dear... Hang in there and have faith.. it WILL happen!! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
steph: yay for DTD :happydance: is this your first time using Soy?

Woody: hooray for AF leaving the building, now on to catching that egg :thumbup: Im glad she took it easy on you this cycle.. :hugs:

rachel: :hugs: sorry the witch got you :hugs:
:hugs: for your friend. I know what you mean about it bringing everything back. I had an episode today that brought the feeling back and I was really scared. Im so sorry you're feeling so down... :hugs::hugs:

moonbeam: :hugs: I hope you get your :bfp: next week!!! :hugs:

:hi: holly/cornish/littlebird and everyone I missed :hugs:

cd44 and still no AF. I did have some AF cramps this morning, they went away but are back now. Im so ready for tomorrow. it's my FS appt and last day at work for the Memorial Day weekend. the office is closed Friday and Monday :happydance: soooo happy, I could definitely use this looooong weekend to just relax :thumbup:


----------



## LittleBird

Rachel, sorry AF got you. I'm waiting for her now. :hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

Hi lisa, yes this is my first month of soy and i'm already seeing the benefit of increased cm, having some dull pains in my lower abdomen at the moment, thinking they may be my body thinking about ov?? Hopefully soy may give me my bfp this month!!


----------



## WoodyA

Well I just got not pregnant on cb digi so onto July!
Very doubtful I will get a BFP this cycle as won't be bd much at all in fertile period


----------



## WoodyA

I caved and tested because I've been feeling sick all day headachy and peeing every half hour or so and my mum n sister kept asking if I was pg

Must have a uti and stomach bug instead!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Sorry to hear that woody :hugs: it only takes one :spermy: so just relax and do what you can and see what happens, at least you know now that af has been very kind!


----------



## WoodyA

Well if we didn't manage it this month will all the bd we did I reckon we would need to step it up to daily!
Wonder if maybe I didn't ovulate at all


----------



## sthorp1179

Have you considered taking soy? That should help you to ovulate, obviously its too late this cycle but maybe next one if its needed. Or maybe get some opks?


----------



## WoodyA

When do u take soy?


----------



## Cornish

Evening ladies, err to af. Still heavy bleeding! Soy is taken at the beginning if cycle woody, I'm taking 160mg (4tablets) on cd2-cd6. Some take it cd1-5 some do cd3-7, some do lower doses, some increase dose during days. 

Hope af eases up for you Rachel, and glad af has been kind to you woody. 
Cxx


----------



## sthorp1179

I'm taking 120 mg on cd 2-6 you can buy them from tesco I recommend them so far but I guess the proof is in the bfp at the end of the month!


----------



## rachelbubble

Thank you ladies!! :hugs:

Your kind words are lovely!! I love this site so much for being able to get so much support for ladies that truely understand!! :hugs: 

Im feeling so much better this evening...albeit very tired!! Well the Af hasnt really hit me strong, tapered off this aft to just spotting again. Although i feel so heavy and gassy in my abdomen, i feel like my bodies gearing up for one hell of a Af!!!!

Were off to Amsterdam this weekend so at least i can enjoy a few alcoholic beverages to cheer me up!! :haha:

Steph - i hope youre getting in lots of BDing!!! x

Holly - That mustve been really hard! At least the first one is done and hopefully you'll feel a little more at ease when you go again!! FXd for you on Friday!! x x


----------



## sthorp1179

Rachel- my bed has never seen this much action (to be fair its only 3 month old), its already developing an annoying squeak :wacko::haha:

Sat in my gp's waiting room seeing all the ladies with bumps and green notes waiting to see the midwife and trying my best not to go green! Keep reminding myself it will be my turn again soon :dohh::cry:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi girls,
turned out that AF got me and that I am back in my 2ww, I am due my AF on 2/6 so I'm 8dpo at the mo! OMG though, my boobs are hurting me soooooo much I can't even wear a bra also I'm getting really bad indigestion and hurtburn! Very odd! but heh am trying not to symptom spot but I can't really not with my boobs feeling that tender!! Fingers crossed that's a good sign! Even when I had my early mmc's I didn't have any real symptoms....so don't want to get my hopes up again! xx fingers crossed for everyone in June, let's hope we see lot's of BFP's :) xxx


----------



## WoodyA

sthorp1179 said:


> Rachel- my bed has never seen this much action (to be fair its only 3 month old), its already developing an annoying squeak :wacko::haha:
> 
> Sat in my gp's waiting room seeing all the ladies with bumps and green notes waiting to see the midwife and trying my best not to go green! Keep reminding myself it will be my turn again soon :dohh::cry:

My new bed squeaks too :(


----------



## LittleBird

annmariecrisp said:


> Hi girls,
> turned out that AF got me and that I am back in my 2ww, I am due my AF on 2/6 so I'm 8dpo at the mo! OMG though, my boobs are hurting me soooooo much I can't even wear a bra also I'm getting really bad indigestion and hurtburn! Very odd! but heh am trying not to symptom spot but I can't really not with my boobs feeling that tender!! Fingers crossed that's a good sign! Even when I had my early mmc's I didn't have any real symptoms....so don't want to get my hopes up again! xx fingers crossed for everyone in June, let's hope we see lot's of BFP's :) xxx

Good luck, symptoms sound promising!


----------



## Tweak0605

UGH. So either I'm gonna have a bad AF this month, or I'm pregnant. 

Have woken up the past 2 days with painful cramps. They seem to subside after I wake up and move around, but they are lagging around today. It's just a dull pain now. I also woke up sick to my stomach both days as well. But after waking up and moving around, it seemed to die down a bit. I could eat and drink without feeling sick. Yesterday, it came in waves; we'll see how today goes. Also had a headache yesterday, and went to bed at 7 p.m. last night. Probably fell asleep around 8 or so, but had very little energy to do anything. 

4 more days till testing! I'm getting scared to test. I really don't want to see a BFN, and I'll be devastated if I do.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
steph, I've heard so many sucess stories on Soy. I hope your first time taking it is your lucky one :thumbup: :rofl: my bed squeaks too :rofl: :hugs: for sitting with all the preggo ladies, i know it's hard :hugs: your turn will come :hugs:

woody, sorry for the BFN :hugs:

rachel, enjoy your drinks this weekend. it's well deserved after the ugly :witch: showing up :hugs:

annmarie, FXed for you :hugs: your symptoms definitely sounds promising :hugs:

Tweak, your symptoms sound great too :thumbup: FXed they are pregnant symptoms and not the nasty :witch: 4 more days :happydance: I get scared too to test and when I see that BFN I don't test again until a couple of days later... sucks!! hope this is your month :hugs:

cornish, :hugs: for the :witch: being heavy :hugs:

littlebird, how are you?

:hi: to everyone I missed :hugs:

so today is my FS appt and Im so excited and nervous. I know I won't get answers today but it is my first step at getting them. it's cd45 today don't even know what dpo I am in :rofl: I just lost count. most likely Doc will be doing a test at the office so I'll know either way if bfp or not... 

hope everyone is doing well :hugs: almost Friday Yay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CRC25

Well Im 9dpo today af due in 6 days!! Praying she stays far far away! Not much going on over here.was testing to confirm that hpts went negative from the trigger shot. did my last one last night... so now I will wait and try testing around 12dpo if I can wait that long :( Im not ready to see a BFN! Good luck to everyone testing soon!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: crc!
did the test go negative? Im hoping you get your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

annmariecrisp said:


> Hi girls,
> turned out that AF got me and that I am back in my 2ww, I am due my AF on 2/6 so I'm 8dpo at the mo! OMG though, my boobs are hurting me soooooo much I can't even wear a bra also I'm getting really bad indigestion and hurtburn! Very odd! but heh am trying not to symptom spot but I can't really not with my boobs feeling that tender!! Fingers crossed that's a good sign! Even when I had my early mmc's I didn't have any real symptoms....so don't want to get my hopes up again! xx fingers crossed for everyone in June, let's hope we see lot's of BFP's :) xxx

I am 9dpo today and i having achey (.)(.)'s too! I have had achey nipples the last 2 months which I never had before the m/c so not sure since the whole boob hurts this month if thats good or bad :/ So guess we just wait... What day will you be testin? Af is due for me on May 31st.... Im not mentally prepared to see a BFN this month! Good luck to you! your symptoms sound promising for you!


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: crc!
> did the test go negative? Im hoping you get your :bfp: :hugs:

It was so light last night that my dh couldnt see it but I could still see a smidgen of a line... so Im gonna consider that a negative and Im skipping testing today.... Might test tom. at 10dpo and see if anything there and then the next day like Holly did. Praying Holly's technique is good luck! I was thinking the the line was going to get darker but it only got lighter and almost gone... So now im preparing for a BFN.... but its still only 9dpo so still early. af not due til May 31st.


----------



## LiSa2010

CRC25 said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: crc!
> did the test go negative? Im hoping you get your :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> It was so light last night that my dh couldnt see it but I could still see a smidgen of a line... so Im gonna consider that a negative and Im skipping testing today.... Might test tom. at 10dpo and see if anything there and then the next day like Holly did. Praying Holly's technique is good luck! I was thinking the the line was going to get darker but it only got lighter and almost gone... So now im preparing for a BFN.... but its still only 9dpo so still early. af not due til May 31st.Click to expand...

yes I remember Holly's technique... I pray that you have the same outcome :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: crc!
> did the test go negative? Im hoping you get your :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> It was so light last night that my dh couldnt see it but I could still see a smidgen of a line... so Im gonna consider that a negative and Im skipping testing today.... Might test tom. at 10dpo and see if anything there and then the next day like Holly did. Praying Holly's technique is good luck! I was thinking the the line was going to get darker but it only got lighter and almost gone... So now im preparing for a BFN.... but its still only 9dpo so still early. af not due til May 31st.Click to expand...
> 
> yes I remember Holly's technique... I pray that you have the same outcome :thumbup: :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too! Thank you! I can really use any prayer at this point ... really starting to lose my PMA :(


----------



## annmariecrisp

CRC25 said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> turned out that AF got me and that I am back in my 2ww, I am due my AF on 2/6 so I'm 8dpo at the mo! OMG though, my boobs are hurting me soooooo much I can't even wear a bra also I'm getting really bad indigestion and hurtburn! Very odd! but heh am trying not to symptom spot but I can't really not with my boobs feeling that tender!! Fingers crossed that's a good sign! Even when I had my early mmc's I didn't have any real symptoms....so don't want to get my hopes up again! xx fingers crossed for everyone in June, let's hope we see lot's of BFP's :) xxx
> 
> I am 9dpo today and i having achey (.)(.)'s too! I have had achey nipples the last 2 months which I never had before the m/c so not sure since the whole boob hurts this month if thats good or bad :/ So guess we just wait... What day will you be testin? Af is due for me on May 31st.... Im not mentally prepared to see a BFN this month! Good luck to you! your symptoms sound promising for you!Click to expand...


Hi,
I'm due on the 2nd of June! Sorry to hear of your loss. I am going to wait until next week to test but if it's BFN then I will be disappointed but I won't stop trying :) I've got everything crossed for you....what day are you going to test? I think I'm going to do mine on 31st just to see if anything comes up.
Good luck to you too!! xxx:flower:


----------



## sthorp1179

Haha glad to know i'm not alone with the bed squeaks, its given me a giggle to think of us all :sex: squeak squeak squeak! :haha:

Good luck to all the girls testing in the next few days, fx for you all

To all those who are being visited by the wicked witch :hugs: have some chocolate or some ben and jerrys and look forward to next month x


----------



## CRC25

annmariecrisp said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> turned out that AF got me and that I am back in my 2ww, I am due my AF on 2/6 so I'm 8dpo at the mo! OMG though, my boobs are hurting me soooooo much I can't even wear a bra also I'm getting really bad indigestion and hurtburn! Very odd! but heh am trying not to symptom spot but I can't really not with my boobs feeling that tender!! Fingers crossed that's a good sign! Even when I had my early mmc's I didn't have any real symptoms....so don't want to get my hopes up again! xx fingers crossed for everyone in June, let's hope we see lot's of BFP's :) xxx
> 
> I am 9dpo today and i having achey (.)(.)'s too! I have had achey nipples the last 2 months which I never had before the m/c so not sure since the whole boob hurts this month if thats good or bad :/ So guess we just wait... What day will you be testin? Af is due for me on May 31st.... Im not mentally prepared to see a BFN this month! Good luck to you! your symptoms sound promising for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm due on the 2nd of June! Sorry to hear of your loss. I am going to wait until next week to test but if it's BFN then I will be disappointed but I won't stop trying :) I've got everything crossed for you....what day are you going to test? I think I'm going to do mine on 31st just to see if anything comes up.
> Good luck to you too!! xxx:flower:Click to expand...

I agree w/ you there!! Def. not going to stop trying! I think Im going to start testing tom. up until the 31st only b/c I had the trigger shot this month :) good luck to you!


----------



## LiSa2010

:dust: to all those testing soon :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: crc!
> did the test go negative? Im hoping you get your :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> It was so light last night that my dh couldnt see it but I could still see a smidgen of a line... so Im gonna consider that a negative and Im skipping testing today.... Might test tom. at 10dpo and see if anything there and then the next day like Holly did. Praying Holly's technique is good luck! I was thinking the the line was going to get darker but it only got lighter and almost gone... So now im preparing for a BFN.... but its still only 9dpo so still early. af not due til May 31st.Click to expand...
> 
> yes I remember Holly's technique... I pray that you have the same outcome :thumbup: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Thank you! I can really use any prayer at this point ... really starting to lose my PMA :(Click to expand...

Aw, don't get discouraged yet! You and DH really jumped on the opportunity this month, I think you have really great chances! :hugs:

We're here and we've all got our fingers crossed for you!


----------



## moonbeam38

sthorp1179 said:


> Haha glad to know i'm not alone with the bed squeaks, its given me a giggle to think of us all :sex: squeak squeak squeak! :haha:
> 
> Good luck to all the girls testing in the next few days, fx for you all
> 
> To all those who are being visited by the wicked witch :hugs: have some chocolate or some ben and jerrys and look forward to next month x

im glad its not just me then....my bed is less than 2 mnths old & we can already hear the difference!! xx


----------



## LittleBird

Hi, everyone! :wave:

I am at 16DPO today, no AF, no cramps. I am not sure how long it will take for the Progesterone to get out of my system, but I've still been testing every morning just to be sure that it's BFN.

I was really down about the BFNs and accepting the fact that I am going on to the next cycle, but I'm feeling better about it now. Glad to hear there is still a lot of fun going on in this thread. Just FYI, my bed doesn't squeak. DH broke the bed a few months ago (sitting down on the side -- get your mind out of the gutter!:haha:) and we just threw out the frame and put the box spring and mattress on the floor. We thought we'd be having the new house done by now, so we didn't want to buy new furniture. I have been thinking that we should just go ahead and buy what we need for now. There's always IKEA!


----------



## sthorp1179

Glad you're feeling better little bird I had a few tears when I had to accept the bfns were not going to turn into bfps but after I vented I felt much better and I think this cycle if it doesn't work at least me and dh have had a lot of fun this week and sex hasn't been a chore or about making babies all the time. I hope the relaxed approach works because its such a better fit for me, i'm quite a laid back person normally but I can obsess sometimes which sometimes drives me crazy :haha:

And you've got your fs to back you up and help you get some good eggies ready for hatching!


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, struggling to catch up as on phone and it doesnt want to scroll!! Hope you've all had a lovely day? How was the appt Lisa? Anyone testing??

Afm, cd5 and af is finally leaving after being so mean! Time to ovulate now!!!xx


----------



## sthorp1179

Hurrah!!! glad for af leaving you and loving the fact you are looking forward to catching the egg!


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: crc!
> did the test go negative? Im hoping you get your :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> It was so light last night that my dh couldnt see it but I could still see a smidgen of a line... so Im gonna consider that a negative and Im skipping testing today.... Might test tom. at 10dpo and see if anything there and then the next day like Holly did. Praying Holly's technique is good luck! I was thinking the the line was going to get darker but it only got lighter and almost gone... So now im preparing for a BFN.... but its still only 9dpo so still early. af not due til May 31st.Click to expand...
> 
> yes I remember Holly's technique... I pray that you have the same outcome :thumbup: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Thank you! I can really use any prayer at this point ... really starting to lose my PMA :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, don't get discouraged yet! You and DH really jumped on the opportunity this month, I think you have really great chances! :hugs:
> 
> We're here and we've all got our fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thank you! /i needed to hear that. I skipped testing today. I was poas 3xs a day and Now nothing... im having withdraw. Im only 9dpo today so still early... You think I should start testing tom. or wait a day or two???


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> Hello ladies, struggling to catch up as on phone and it doesnt want to scroll!! Hope you've all had a lovely day? How was the appt Lisa? Anyone testing??
> 
> Afm, cd5 and af is finally leaving after being so mean! Time to ovulate now!!!xx

So glad to hear af is finally leaving you alone!!! Good luck this month! Hope you catch that little egg! :)


----------



## CRC25

sthorp1179 said:


> Hurrah!!! glad for af leaving you and loving the fact you are looking forward to catching the egg!

good luck to you this month! Hope that squeaky bed is good luck! We have a new bed too but it doesnt squeak:haha: and I def. wanna try the more relaxed method next month if nothing this month... Think Im just going to take the clomid and the trigger shot... was really considering an IUI if f/s okay w/ it... but not sure if my dh really wants to pay for it... Our insurance wont cover any of it :( it is 400. plus the 130 each u/s plus the 20 for the clomid and then 100 for the ovidrel shot... so every month it really starts addind up... and im not sure if they do the bloodwork every month or just the first month.... so who know. Praying we get our BFP this month so I dont have to worry


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> Thank you! /i needed to hear that. I skipped testing today. I was poas 3xs a day and Now nothing... im having withdraw. Im only 9dpo today so still early... You think I should start testing tom. or wait a day or two???

I might wait until 11/12DPO if I were you, because it is hard seeing negatives and your chances of a false BFN will go down. Know what I mean? But really, I tested every day from 8DPO on, so I'm not the right one to be giving advice. :)


----------



## sthorp1179

I didn't realise you were paying for all the treatment yourself! Lordy that sounds very expensive but I guess if it works it will be worth every penny, fx you have done all the necessary this month, good luck crc x x x


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! /i needed to hear that. I skipped testing today. I was poas 3xs a day and Now nothing... im having withdraw. Im only 9dpo today so still early... You think I should start testing tom. or wait a day or two???
> 
> I might wait until 11/12DPO if I were you, because it is hard seeing negatives and your chances of a false BFN will go down. Know what I mean? But really, I tested every day from 8DPO on, so I'm not the right one to be giving advice. :)Click to expand...

I know... im having withdraw! I will try and hold out to test lol :) If a bfn this month then def going to ask about an iui this month. are you just doing clomid 50mg this month???


----------



## CRC25

sthorp1179 said:


> I didn't realise you were paying for all the treatment yourself! Lordy that sounds very expensive but I guess if it works it will be worth every penny, fx you have done all the necessary this month, good luck crc x x x

yes every penny will be worth it when im holding a healthy baby in my arms. no doubt about it. I dont have any children besides my step daughter and I would pay anything to have a baby of my own! so we are just going to keep trying and not give up, til God is ready to bless us with a healthy baby! :) Im really praying this our month! :(


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! /i needed to hear that. I skipped testing today. I was poas 3xs a day and Now nothing... im having withdraw. Im only 9dpo today so still early... You think I should start testing tom. or wait a day or two???
> 
> I might wait until 11/12DPO if I were you, because it is hard seeing negatives and your chances of a false BFN will go down. Know what I mean? But really, I tested every day from 8DPO on, so I'm not the right one to be giving advice. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know... im having withdraw! I will try and hold out to test lol :) If a bfn this month then def going to ask about an iui this month. are you just doing clomid 50mg this month???Click to expand...

No, FS said 50mg didn't have any effect. Going to 100mg.


----------



## Cornish

Thanks crc, I'm glad she is gone too, now fxd to ovulating nice and early, going to start using opks on cd10-that could prove fun!
Wow, you are so close to testing! Fxd for you. I'd wait a couple of days if you can. Big :hugs: and good luck. 

Steph, the squeaky bed comments made me chuckle, glad you are getting some fun :sex: in this cycle, really counts.

Night ladies. Will be checking up on you tmrw Holly! Looking forward to your pics and news.xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

Evening ladies!!!

LOVE your squeaky bed discussions!! :sex: Its funny because our bed only squeaks on my OH's side!! It must be because im always rolling over to him, pinning him down when its OV time!! :rofl:

Im feeling much more positive today, Af still not really got going, mainly spotting but lots of cramps. Guessing itll start soon although unusual for me to spot this long. Maybe shes just being kind to me this month!!

Im going to try soy this cycle. Bought some from Tesco (thanks Steph!!), 40mg. When do you reckon i start them?? My ticker says CD2 today but Af, like i said isnt full flow yet! Also what dose when this is my first try with it??? I know low doses dont do anything but wondering if there is any side effects??

x x x x x


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! /i needed to hear that. I skipped testing today. I was poas 3xs a day and Now nothing... im having withdraw. Im only 9dpo today so still early... You think I should start testing tom. or wait a day or two???
> 
> I might wait until 11/12DPO if I were you, because it is hard seeing negatives and your chances of a false BFN will go down. Know what I mean? But really, I tested every day from 8DPO on, so I'm not the right one to be giving advice. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know... im having withdraw! I will try and hold out to test lol :) If a bfn this month then def going to ask about an iui this month. are you just doing clomid 50mg this month???Click to expand...
> 
> No, FS said 50mg didn't have any effect. Going to 100mg.Click to expand...

Thats awesome!! Im excited for you! what days of af are you taking the clomid? and are you still doing the u/s to check follicles?


----------



## sthorp1179

rachelbubble said:


> Evening ladies!!!
> 
> LOVE your squeaky bed discussions!! :sex: Its funny because our bed only squeaks on my OH's side!! It must be because im always rolling over to him, pinning him down when its OV time!! :rofl:
> 
> Im feeling much more positive today, Af still not really got going, mainly spotting but lots of cramps. Guessing itll start soon although unusual for me to spot this long. Maybe shes just being kind to me this month!!
> 
> Im going to try soy this cycle. Bought some from Tesco (thanks Steph!!), 40mg. When do you reckon i start them?? My ticker says CD2 today but Af, like i said isnt full flow yet! Also what dose when this is my first try with it??? I know low doses dont do anything but wondering if there is any side effects??
> 
> x x x x x

Hi Rachel - the squeaking is more pronounced on oh's side too, for probably the same reason :rofl: well why not wear his springs out first :haha:

Well you take them cd 1-5, 2-6, 3-7,4-8 or 5-9 basically the earlier you take them the more eggs you produce, the later just one very strong egg is produced. I would recommend taking 3-7 as you're already on day 3 now (sorry I only just saw your message) Start with 80mg or 120mg (I did 120 - no side effects except stronger ov pains) I took them with food one breakfast, one lunch, one dinner but some people just take them before bed.

I'm going to have to toddle over to tesco to get some more if AF shows for me this month as my mum has nicked what I had left to help her menopause symptoms!!! :dohh:

Getting creamy CM today although cp is still high, thinking maybe I already O'd earlier this week, going to still continue bding today and tomorrow just in case but we will see if and when AF shows [-o&lt;


----------



## Tweak0605

Well, I woke up with yesterday's symptoms gone. No stomach pains, no nausea ... Sighhh, I just want to feel something...


----------



## sthorp1179

Fingers crossed for you tweak, still early yet have you done any testing at all? :flower:


----------



## Tweak0605

Nope. I don't want to test until AF is due or late. I'm testing Monday when I'll be 14 DPO. It's just soo frustrating. I know this weekend will be hard, cause I'm gonna want to test. But I got to hold off. I just wish I could feel something. I thought those nausea and cramps were a good sign, and now thye're gone.


----------



## sthorp1179

Stay strong, many pregnancies don't have any symptoms until 6 weeks +

Looking forward to hearing your results, I'm not testing until late this month and I know its going to kill me!!!! :wacko:


----------



## CRC25

Well Im only 10dpo today... testing this morning and of course the BFN.... well at least I know the trigger shot is out of my system.... af isnt due til 14dpo :( Ive been grouchy and I have achey boobs but both signs of af too! Im feeling really down today after seeing that bfn, I knew I shouldnt have but I didnt yesterday I just felt the need too... lol.... ugh I was just want to scream and cry.... Im trying to stay postive, but its very hard today :( To all those who have bding Hope you guys caught an eggy!! we need some BFP! :)


----------



## Tweak0605

sthorp1179 said:


> Stay strong, many pregnancies don't have any symptoms until 6 weeks +
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your results, I'm not testing until late this month and I know its going to kill me!!!! :wacko:

Yeahh, I'm trying to stay strong. I just thought the nausea was a good sign, especially since I didn't get it my last pregnancy. I'm hoping maybe it was implantation cramping that I was feeling. 




CRC25 said:


> Well Im only 10dpo today... testing this morning and of course the BFN.... well at least I know the trigger shot is out of my system.... af isnt due til 14dpo :( Ive been grouchy and I have achey boobs but both signs of af too! Im feeling really down today after seeing that bfn, I knew I shouldnt have but I didnt yesterday I just felt the need too... lol.... ugh I was just want to scream and cry.... Im trying to stay postive, but its very hard today :( To all those who have bding Hope you guys caught an eggy!! we need some BFP! :)


I know it's hard but stay strong and positive. :hugs: I'm feeling the same way today! I'm not testing before 14 DPO because I know I'll be a wreck if I see a BFN. But not having any symptoms now, after the past 2 days, is starting to make me feel down.


----------



## sthorp1179

Come on ladies it isn't over until the :witch: shows, early testing and symptom spotting is notorious for driving you crazy...patience my friends :thumbup::coffee::winkwink::haha:


----------



## LittleBird

So it sounds like CRC and Tweak are coming up for testing soon. I hope you both get your BFPs. I know, the 2WW is a frustrating time, but you guys are almost done! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
cornish, glad to hear af is leaving... on to O :hugs:

crc, i didnt realize you were paying for your treatments either. i pray that you get your bfp, your chances at getting it sound promising. sorry for the bfn today. sending you hugs for feeling down :hugs: easier said than done sweety, but try and stay positive :hugs:

rachel, sorry to hear you're in AF limbo. good luck with the soy, ive heard success stories of ladies getting their bfp on it. :hugs:

steph, good luck to you! hope youve O and caught the egg :hugs:

tweak, :hugs: FXed for you! hope you get your bfp!! :hugs:

:hugs:

afm: okay so definitely not preggers according to urine test. doc wants me to give AF until July 1st to arrive. if she doesnt arrive, I will go for blood testing July 1st and schedule another appt with him 2 weeks later for blood results and he will do an u/s. he said its normal after m/c for hormones to change and to miss a period. he doesnt want to diagnose me just yet thats the reason why he wants me to wait and see if I get AF on my own first. if i get AF on my own, I will be doing the cd3 & cd21 blood and schedule a follow up appt for results. at first i thought it was long but then I started thinking about it and said to myself, one month will fly by for me, and Im pretty sure that I will be getting AF way before that (hopefully), so I was fine with that date. it'll give me a couple of weeks to a month to get my body in better shape for :baby: my hubby at first was like thats a long wait too but I told what the doc said and he understood his reasons. 
so the wait begins..... dont think it will be too long before i get AF [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## CRC25

Tweak0605 said:


> sthorp1179 said:
> 
> 
> Stay strong, many pregnancies don't have any symptoms until 6 weeks +
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your results, I'm not testing until late this month and I know its going to kill me!!!! :wacko:
> 
> Yeahh, I'm trying to stay strong. I just thought the nausea was a good sign, especially since I didn't get it my last pregnancy. I'm hoping maybe it was implantation cramping that I was feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Well Im only 10dpo today... testing this morning and of course the BFN.... well at least I know the trigger shot is out of my system.... af isnt due til 14dpo :( Ive been grouchy and I have achey boobs but both signs of af too! Im feeling really down today after seeing that bfn, I knew I shouldnt have but I didnt yesterday I just felt the need too... lol.... ugh I was just want to scream and cry.... Im trying to stay postive, but its very hard today :( To all those who have bding Hope you guys caught an eggy!! we need some BFP! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it's hard but stay strong and positive. :hugs: I'm feeling the same way today! I'm not testing before 14 DPO because I know I'll be a wreck if I see a BFN. But not having any symptoms now, after the past 2 days, is starting to make me feel down.Click to expand...

I know I shouldnt have :( just thought I might get lucky! Im not going to give til af shows her face! it could still happen.... you are much stronger than me! :) what day are you 14dpo? monday???


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> So it sounds like CRC and Tweak are coming up for testing soon. I hope you both get your BFPs. I know, the 2WW is a frustrating time, but you guys are almost done! Good luck! :hugs:

thank you!! im not going to cry til af comes. lol..... the end of the 2ww can make you nuts:wacko:I wish tuesday would hurry up and get here so I can know whether or not! whats that website where you can make the test go grayscale??


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> cornish, glad to hear af is leaving... on to O :hugs:
> 
> crc, i didnt realize you were paying for your treatments either. i pray that you get your bfp, your chances at getting it sound promising. sorry for the bfn today. sending you hugs for feeling down :hugs: easier said than done sweety, but try and stay positive :hugs:
> 
> rachel, sorry to hear you're in AF limbo. good luck with the soy, ive heard success stories of ladies getting their bfp on it. :hugs:
> 
> steph, good luck to you! hope youve O and caught the egg :hugs:
> 
> tweak, :hugs: FXed for you! hope you get your bfp!! :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> afm: okay so definitely not preggers according to urine test. doc wants me to give AF until July 1st to arrive. if she doesnt arrive, I will go for blood testing July 1st and schedule another appt with him 2 weeks later for blood results and he will do an u/s. he said its normal after m/c for hormones to change and to miss a period. he doesnt want to diagnose me just yet thats the reason why he wants me to wait and see if I get AF on my own first. if i get AF on my own, I will be doing the cd3 & cd21 blood and schedule a follow up appt for results. at first i thought it was long but then I started thinking about it and said to myself, one month will fly by for me, and Im pretty sure that I will be getting AF way before that (hopefully), so I was fine with that date. it'll give me a couple of weeks to a month to get my body in better shape for :baby: my hubby at first was like thats a long wait too but I told what the doc said and he understood his reasons.
> so the wait begins..... dont think it will be too long before i get AF [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Yes, each time if we pay for the test and the procedures they give us 20% off if we pay that day! so thats nice but it all still adds up.... Praying this is ends a BFP.... me and my dh need it this month.... we are having a really bad month and we just need something to smile about it! :)

So glad that your appt. went well... sounds like an awesome game plan and I agree one month flys by... hope af arrives for you :)


----------



## rachelbubble

Good evening ladies!!

Lisa2010 - Looks like youve got a good plan for the next month, hoping that Af finds you! (we dont often say that on here do we!!!:haha:) Lets hope the next month flies by for you!! x

Steph - I hope youve been wearing out your OHs springs even more!!! :rofl:
Do you think youre in the 2WW yet?? x 

CRC and Tweak - FX'd for your BFPs!! Remember youre in until Af arrives. Implantation can still happen at 11dpo so that wont give a BFP until at least 14/15dpo!! Good luck ladies!! x x x

Littlebird and Cornish - How are you both doing??? Any plans for his cycle...are you doing anything different??? x x

Holly???? - How have things gone??? Been thinking about you all day!!! x x

As for me i finally have proper Af 'flow' today!! ha!! Im soooo heavy and the pain has been unbearable!! Never had an Af like this before. I thought that my body would have settled down now 4 months on from MC but i guess not!!!

Plan for this month is to start Soy tomorrow! Counting yesterday as CD1 as it was the first day with more than brown spotting. Im gonna take 120mg CD3 and 4, 160mg CD5 and 6 and then 200mg CD7. Does this sound ok???? (Steph???)

Really really looking forwards to my weekend in Amsterdam and having some guilt free :wine: :haha: !!!

x x x x


----------



## sthorp1179

Sounds ok to me, i've not increased my dose from 120 because its my first go at soy and I wasn't sure how it woulld work for me but i've read lots of people increased their dose day by day and got results...no more bedroom action today so far, no simultaneous napping unfortunately and we were greeted early on this morning with a poopy nappy :sick: might get something done later but as i've a feeling I may be in the TWW i'm not going to be upset if we don't dtd tonight!


----------



## hollyw79

rachelbubble said:


> Good evening ladies!!
> 
> Lisa2010 - Looks like youve got a good plan for the next month, hoping that Af finds you! (we dont often say that on here do we!!!:haha:) Lets hope the next month flies by for you!! x
> 
> Steph - I hope youve been wearing out your OHs springs even more!!! :rofl:
> Do you think youre in the 2WW yet?? x
> 
> CRC and Tweak - FX'd for your BFPs!! Remember youre in until Af arrives. Implantation can still happen at 11dpo so that wont give a BFP until at least 14/15dpo!! Good luck ladies!! x x x
> 
> Littlebird and Cornish - How are you both doing??? Any plans for his cycle...are you doing anything different??? x x
> 
> Holly???? - How have things gone??? Been thinking about you all day!!! x x
> 
> As for me i finally have proper Af 'flow' today!! ha!! Im soooo heavy and the pain has been unbearable!! Never had an Af like this before. I thought that my body would have settled down now 4 months on from MC but i guess not!!!
> 
> Plan for this month is to start Soy tomorrow! Counting yesterday as CD1 as it was the first day with more than brown spotting. Im gonna take 120mg CD3 and 4, 160mg CD5 and 6 and then 200mg CD7. Does this sound ok???? (Steph???)
> 
> Really really looking forwards to my weekend in Amsterdam and having some guilt free :wine: :haha: !!!
> 
> x x x x

I'm sorry that AF is so heavy :( My last 2 were just freaking terrible. I thought it would never end and felt like I bled as much as I did when I gave birth to my son 9 years ago! I hope it eases up for you! I think your Soy dose sounds good too! :thumbup:

My appt. went well thankfully! :cloud9: We got to see the heartbeat and the placenta is healed.. I am just SO thankful! You can see a pic in my journal if you want~ 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-123.html


----------



## hollyw79

Tweak0605 said:


> Well, I woke up with yesterday's symptoms gone. No stomach pains, no nausea ... Sighhh, I just want to feel something...

:hugs: I can attest to the fact that you can have NO symptoms and it still be a good thing! I *SERIOUSLY* thought I was out.. I had no cramping, no extra peeing, no sore boobs, no nausea, NOTHING!!!!!!!!!! I bawled my eyes out bc I *KNEW* I was out- but I was wrong!!! Fx'd for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## rachelbubble

hollyw79 said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies!!
> 
> Lisa2010 - Looks like youve got a good plan for the next month, hoping that Af finds you! (we dont often say that on here do we!!!:haha:) Lets hope the next month flies by for you!! x
> 
> Steph - I hope youve been wearing out your OHs springs even more!!! :rofl:
> Do you think youre in the 2WW yet?? x
> 
> CRC and Tweak - FX'd for your BFPs!! Remember youre in until Af arrives. Implantation can still happen at 11dpo so that wont give a BFP until at least 14/15dpo!! Good luck ladies!! x x x
> 
> Littlebird and Cornish - How are you both doing??? Any plans for his cycle...are you doing anything different??? x x
> 
> Holly???? - How have things gone??? Been thinking about you all day!!! x x
> 
> As for me i finally have proper Af 'flow' today!! ha!! Im soooo heavy and the pain has been unbearable!! Never had an Af like this before. I thought that my body would have settled down now 4 months on from MC but i guess not!!!
> 
> Plan for this month is to start Soy tomorrow! Counting yesterday as CD1 as it was the first day with more than brown spotting. Im gonna take 120mg CD3 and 4, 160mg CD5 and 6 and then 200mg CD7. Does this sound ok???? (Steph???)
> 
> Really really looking forwards to my weekend in Amsterdam and having some guilt free :wine: :haha: !!!
> 
> x x x x
> 
> I'm sorry that AF is so heavy :( My last 2 were just freaking terrible. I thought it would never end and felt like I bled as much as I did when I gave birth to my son 9 years ago! I hope it eases up for you! I think your Soy dose sounds good too! :thumbup:
> 
> My appt. went well thankfully! :cloud9: We got to see the heartbeat and the placenta is healed.. I am just SO thankful! You can see a pic in my journal if you want~
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-123.htmlClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fabulous news Holly!!! You must be feeling so relieved!!! :happydance:


----------



## rachelbubble

Anybody know anything about / used conceive+ or preseed??

I was looking at some conceive+ in Boots today and was tempted to buy some but dont really know anthing about it!! We dont normally use lubricant so dont know whether itll help!!??

x x x


----------



## hollyw79

rachelbubble said:


> Anybody know anything about / used conceive+ or preseed??
> 
> I was looking at some conceive+ in Boots today and was tempted to buy some but dont really know anthing about it!! We dont normally use lubricant so dont know whether itll help!!??
> 
> x x x

I used Preseed this last cycle... I didn't use A LOT.. just a VERY small amount that really just was to help get things started. It CAN get sticky on the outside pretty quickly but I was fine using it.. and I don't know if it did any good or bad for me- but it didn't hurt! :shrug:


----------



## rachelbubble

Thanks hun!! I may give it a go....im guessing i use it inside me???? x


----------



## Tweak0605

hollyw79 said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I woke up with yesterday's symptoms gone. No stomach pains, no nausea ... Sighhh, I just want to feel something...
> 
> :hugs: I can attest to the fact that you can have NO symptoms and it still be a good thing! I *SERIOUSLY* thought I was out.. I had no cramping, no extra peeing, no sore boobs, no nausea, NOTHING!!!!!!!!!! I bawled my eyes out bc I *KNEW* I was out- but I was wrong!!! Fx'd for you hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, and that's exactly how I'm feeling today. I totally feel like I'm out. I'm hoping the cramps the past 2 days was implantation cramping, but we'll see. Hopefully I wake up tomorrow feeling wicked sick LOL .. only during TTC would you want to wake up and feel sick!


----------



## hollyw79

rachelbubble said:


> Thanks hun!! I may give it a go....im guessing i use it inside me???? x

tmi but we just both applied it a little manually :haha: I didn't put it all the way upside of me.. I figured my DH would take care of that once he was inside :winkwink:


----------



## hollyw79

Tweak0605 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I woke up with yesterday's symptoms gone. No stomach pains, no nausea ... Sighhh, I just want to feel something...
> 
> :hugs: I can attest to the fact that you can have NO symptoms and it still be a good thing! I *SERIOUSLY* thought I was out.. I had no cramping, no extra peeing, no sore boobs, no nausea, NOTHING!!!!!!!!!! I bawled my eyes out bc I *KNEW* I was out- but I was wrong!!! Fx'd for you hun! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and that's exactly how I'm feeling today. I totally feel like I'm out. I'm hoping the cramps the past 2 days was implantation cramping, but we'll see. Hopefully I wake up tomorrow feeling wicked sick LOL .. only during TTC would you want to wake up and feel sick!Click to expand...

I had MINOR and I mean MINOR MINOR MINOR cramping around 8dpo. It was NOTHING compared to the intense cramps I felt in January- I didn't think twice about it bc it was like a quick little blip... was gone before I knew it.. In January I KNEW without a doubt what was going on bc the cramping was pretty strong.. plus in January my boobs hurt almost ASAP and I was getting up to pee multiple times a night... so other than the minor cramping this time- I was just a moody Bit** - which I TOTALLY attributed to AF. It's just this past week that my symptoms have picked up.. I for sure now feel queazy A LOT :sick: .. tired... and my boobs hurt now.. but seriously- I felt absolutely NOTHING. Definitely don't count yourself out if you don't feel anything initially. I'm not underestimating it either- I really felt nothing. :hugs: BABY DUST!!!! :dust:


----------



## rachelbubble

hollyw79 said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun!! I may give it a go....im guessing i use it inside me???? x
> 
> tmi but we just both applied it a little manually :haha: I didn't put it all the way upside of me.. I figured my DH would take care of that once he was inside :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ahhhhh good...thats what i was thinking would be the best way to do it!!! :haha: Right so its soy and conceive+ for me this cycle (as well as the OPKs and pre-conception vits ha!!!)

x x x

P.S. I love that youre back posting in here!!! :happydance: Will keep reading your journal as well....cheering on mini-Holly No2!!! :happydance::happydance: x x


----------



## hollyw79

rachelbubble said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun!! I may give it a go....im guessing i use it inside me???? x
> 
> tmi but we just both applied it a little manually :haha: I didn't put it all the way upside of me.. I figured my DH would take care of that once he was inside :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh good...thats what i was thinking would be the best way to do it!!! :haha: Right so its soy and conceive+ for me this cycle (as well as the OPKs and pre-conception vits ha!!!)
> 
> x x x
> 
> P.S. I love that youre back posting in here!!! :happydance: Will keep reading your journal as well....cheering on mini-Holly No2!!! :happydance::happydance: x xClick to expand...

:thumbup: sounds like a good plan to me!! :happydance: 

Go :spermy: !!!! 

And thanks :flower: I missed being with all of you ladies honestly :cry:


----------



## rachelbubble

hollyw79 said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun!! I may give it a go....im guessing i use it inside me???? x
> 
> tmi but we just both applied it a little manually :haha: I didn't put it all the way upside of me.. I figured my DH would take care of that once he was inside :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh good...thats what i was thinking would be the best way to do it!!! :haha: Right so its soy and conceive+ for me this cycle (as well as the OPKs and pre-conception vits ha!!!)
> 
> x x x
> 
> P.S. I love that youre back posting in here!!! :happydance: Will keep reading your journal as well....cheering on mini-Holly No2!!! :happydance::happydance: x xClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: sounds like a good plan to me!! :happydance:
> 
> Go :spermy: !!!!
> 
> And thanks :flower: I missed being with all of you ladies honestly :cry:Click to expand...

Weve missed you too!!! :flower: x x


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, sorry I'm being rubbish at staying in touch, trying to chill out in the approach to ovulating. Took my last soy today and start opk and cough mixture on tues. 
Struggling to keep up with you all! 
Holly, great great news that bean is snuggled in nicely. Will get on lap top soon and catch up with you all soon, so much goes on that my phone can't cope with the scrolling!! Lovely to see so many of you on here. 

Good luck to testers. Bfps!!!xxx


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> So it sounds like CRC and Tweak are coming up for testing soon. I hope you both get your BFPs. I know, the 2WW is a frustrating time, but you guys are almost done! Good luck! :hugs:
> 
> thank you!! im not going to cry til af comes. lol..... the end of the 2ww can make you nuts:wacko:I wish tuesday would hurry up and get here so I can know whether or not! whats that website where you can make the test go grayscale??Click to expand...

CanYouSeeALine.com


----------



## LittleBird

rachelbubble said:


> Littlebird and Cornish - How are you both doing??? Any plans for his cycle...are you doing anything different??? x x
> 
> As for me i finally have proper Af 'flow' today!! ha!! Im soooo heavy and the pain has been unbearable!! Never had an Af like this before. I thought that my body would have settled down now 4 months on from MC but i guess not!!!
> 
> Plan for this month is to start Soy tomorrow! Counting yesterday as CD1 as it was the first day with more than brown spotting. Im gonna take 120mg CD3 and 4, 160mg CD5 and 6 and then 200mg CD7. Does this sound ok???? (Steph???)
> 
> Really really looking forwards to my weekend in Amsterdam and having some guilt free :wine: :haha: !!!
> 
> x x x x

Hi Rachel, I'm going in on Wednesday for a water ultrasound. We are going to see if I have a polyp or not. Hopefully not, or if it is a polyp, I'm hoping it doesn't require surgery because that would really suck! Picked up my Clomid for this cycle, 100mg instead of 50. A week from Wednesday, I'll go in again for them to check my follicles, and see how the sperm is traveling in CM. That's basically it. I picked up guaifenesin syrup for this cycle rather than the tablets because I wanted to see if it would be easier to take. I'm going to keep doing what I was doing last time, except hopefully I'll be a _little_ less obsessed. OMG -- I just realized, I'll probably be testing in Missouri since my flight is on the 23rd! So I'll have to pack all my "supplies". Hehe. Grandma is going to think I've lost my mind.

Ooh, let us know how the soy goes for you. I'm not sure about the doses, but I think Steph and Cornish are using it this cycle.


----------



## Cornish

Hi Rachel, sorry af is being mean, and sorry I didnt see your question. Doing lots if little things diff, I took all same dose of soy thus month (160) instead of increasing and did cd2-6, so took last one this morning. 
Also going to try opk to check when I o and taking cough mixture from Cd10 to aid cm I hope. Got some vitamin b tablets too this month so hoping I'm stocked up!!
Other than that I'm trying to stay more relaxed about it! Haha!!!


----------



## Fizzio

Hello everyone :flower: So I'm back now but haven't had chance to read all the posts. So much happens in 10 days! I hope you are all doing ok wherever you are in your cycles or pregnancies for that matter.

I'm 12 DPO today - ooeerrr! POAS this am but reluctant to say what the result was in case it's not right! Never tested early and bit scared!!


----------



## hollyw79

Fizzio said:


> Hello everyone :flower: So I'm back now but haven't had chance to read all the posts. So much happens in 10 days! I hope you are all doing ok wherever you are in your cycles or pregnancies for that matter.
> 
> I'm 12 DPO today - ooeerrr! POAS this am but reluctant to say what the result was in case it's not right! Never tested early and bit scared!!

WHAT!??!?!??!!?!?! YOU HAVE TO SHARE!!! You have a line, don't you!?!?!?!? How can it not be right!?!?!? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tell me it's good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornish

Fizzio- how many lines!!!!!!!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Fizzio- what kind of test did you use?


----------



## Fizzio

errmmm.......FRER - 2 lines. Test line faint but defo there. Do I trust it?????


----------



## hollyw79

YES!!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

You*ARE*preggo!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

If you see anything- you ARE! Can you post a pic!??!?! 


Congrats hun! :flower:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Fizzio said:


> errmmm.......FRER - 2 lines. Test line faint but defo there. Do I trust it?????

post a pic......want to see BFP!!! :) xxx good luck xxxx:flower:


----------



## sthorp1179

Of course!!! Congratulations huni!!! :bfp:


----------



## Fizzio

Thank you ladies. In complete shock and total disbelief! If it was 4 days later I would trust it more I think but being early I'm worried about those false positive thingys. Although I have to say I know little about them. Would post a pic if I knew how to!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Fizzio said:


> errmmm.......FRER - 2 lines. Test line faint but defo there. Do I trust it?????

YAY!!!! For sure you trust it. I know it's agonising if you test early but a line really is a line!! Happy and healthy nine months to you missus!!! 

:happydance:


----------



## rachelbubble

Wow Fizzio!! Congratulations hun!!! A line is a line so enjoy it :happydance:
Happy and healthy 9 months to you hun!!

Nice to see you back Hanskiz....How you feeling??

Right...nails done, fake tan on, hair done, champagne packed....off to Amsterdam we go!!!! Im so excited!!! Gonna really enjoy being able to drink and forget about TTC for a few days!! (Apart from taking the Soy which ive started this morning!)

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend ladies...see you Monday!!!

x x x x x


----------



## hollyw79

rachelbubble~ that sounds like A LOT of fun! Enjoy! I'll be thinking of you while I work! :haha:


----------



## sthorp1179

Have a great time in Amsterdam rachel, fizzio littlebird posted earlier a good website to post your bfp on I think its www.canyouseealine.com why not have a try and post the link here! Congratulations again! Any tips for thhe rest of us?


----------



## Fizzio

Steph - thank you for the link. I will have a try and see if I can get it up online for all you experts to see!! 
As for tips - well I'm sure no expert on this TTC lark but this was my first month using the CBFM. I have never done anything to chart O so it was all new to me but I liked the fact it shows your fertility building and then gives you 2 "peak" days when you are most fertile. I would highly recommend it - but then I would with getting a BFP first cycle using it!!!!! :haha: I also stopped all high impact exercise CD9. I normally run but stopped and just walked the dog. I have done nothing special diet wise except continue to take pre-natal vitamins. So nothing all that special really. Here's hoping it's super sticky healthy bean this time.

Fingers crossed for all you ladies hoping for a June BFP :flower: I dont know what I would do without your support x


----------



## hollyw79

I have CBFM but was never able to use it bc you can't use it with fertility meds- but I've heard A LOT of good things about them! :) 

I also stopped the high impact exercise... I was forced to really though- my doc and FS told me to do that so I think that was smart of you. It can only help! :) 

Sticky dust for you!!! :dust:


----------



## Fizzio

https://www.photobox.co.uk/album/783344170

Has this worked?? Anyone see anything????


----------



## hollyw79

FIZZIO!!!!!!!!!! HOW COULD YOU QUESTION THAT LINE?

You ARE preggo- ZERO DOUBT! 

AWESOME, AWESOME LINE!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fizzio

Thank you Holly. You are making me feel I might just have gone and done it :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

bc you did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAY for those :spermy: 

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Ducktales

fizzio - that is a FAB line
well done girl, you are DEFINITELY preggo !!!!!!
massive congratulations
xxxxxx


----------



## LittleBird

I agree! You are definitely pregnant! Congrats, Fizzio!!! :happydance:


----------



## sthorp1179

Theres no doubting that line fizzio, congratulations! Its really strong for 12DPO my 14DPOs were fainter than that!

Pick yourself a pregnancy ticker my friend!


----------



## hollyw79

Fizzio said:


> Thank you Holly. You are making me feel I might just have gone and done it :happydance:

what's going to be your EDD?


----------



## caz & bob

fizzio congrats hun great line woopp x x x


----------



## Neversaynever

Fizzio....:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

You are SOOOO pregnant and congrats hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Congrats fizzio xxxx


----------



## Fizzio

hollyw79 said:


> Fizzio said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Holly. You are making me feel I might just have gone and done it :happydance:
> 
> what's going to be your EDD?Click to expand...

Will be about 6th Feb - seems ages away!!

Thank you to everyone for your messages :flower: I'm off to work now :(


----------



## Hanskiz

Fizzio - Great line! Well done! :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Just looked at your pic fizzio, happy and healthy 9 months to you!!! Great news. Xxxx

Cd8, started the bding last night and going through to cd30 if I have to. Will not miss this egg!!!!

I'd just like to pre order a bfp for June 22!!


----------



## Babybaba

Cornish said:


> Just looked at your pic fizzio, happy and healthy 9 months to you!!! Great news. Xxxx
> 
> Cd8, started the bding last night and going through to cd30 if I have to. Will not miss this egg!!!!
> 
> I'd just like to pre order a bfp for June 22!!

Woop woop go Cornish go "get on it" hahaha quite literally!! Can't wait to see that bfp in June for you hun!!
Xo


----------



## annmariecrisp

Fizzio said:


> https://www.photobox.co.uk/album/783344170
> 
> Has this worked?? Anyone see anything????

:thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp: Congrats!! H+H 9 months!! xxx


----------



## Cornish

Thanks babybaba, I'm soo not missing it though. This month I see as our first proper month since mmc so trying to be really positive! Tww for you I see! Symptom spotting already?xx


----------



## Babybaba

Oh Cornish your not going to miss it honey!!! Its so exciting!!!

I'm feeling a lot more positive this month than last month...last month I had NO symptoms at all and got a BFN! Lol
I'm so happy to be feeling SOMETHING this month...my breasts have been tender for a week now...I think I O'd late Friday night/early sat morning...and I've felt bloated since with tender breasts!! Hoping it's a good sign!!!

Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Helllo lovely ladies! 

Not doing much today, having a lazy day :)

No symptoms as of yet, just getting on with the tww!

Good luck to those oving soon and those people getting ready to test! BFP's all round I hope!!


----------



## CRC25

12dpo today and woke up to brown discharge after I peed this morning and tested yesterday of course a BFN.... was really hoping this was the month... so totally bummed. Went to church with my stepdaughter today and just came home and cried.... I just feel like theres nothing else I can do :( I guess I need to be calling the f/s to get my new prescription of clomid... def. asking if we can do an IUI this month to help chances! Im just really bummed and upset today... Good luck to everyone else testing this month! :)


----------



## CRC25

Fizzio said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizzio said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Holly. You are making me feel I might just have gone and done it :happydance:
> 
> what's going to be your EDD?Click to expand...
> 
> Will be about 6th Feb - seems ages away!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your messages :flower: I'm off to work now :(Click to expand...

congrats on your BFP!!! :) Praying for you a happy and healthy 9 months for you and your lil bean! :)


----------



## sthorp1179

Hey crc, at 12dpo it could still be implantation and as af is not here yet you are still not out. Keep that chin up girl and hold off on that prescription until she arrives in full force :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

13 DPO and testing tomorrow morning. Have a lot of cramping. It comes and goes, but I've had a dull ache in my left ovary area all day. Lots of discharge too - I've been running to the bathroom thinking AF is here, but it's not. 

One more day! I think this past week has gone by the slowest!


----------



## Neversaynever

Just loitering...refusing to get excited or symptom spot this month.

Good luck to everyone this month though :flower:

CR25...you're not out until that fat lady sings :hugs:

XxX


----------



## CRC25

sthorp1179 said:


> Hey crc, at 12dpo it could still be implantation and as af is not here yet you are still not out. Keep that chin up girl and hold off on that prescription until she arrives in full force :hugs:

True, not getting my hopes up... I thought for sure as long as the trigger shot stayed in my system was a good thing... I was so sad to see the postive go :( Thank you , Im def. trying to stay postive but its so hard... af is due in two days! :( If this is af def. going to go thru w/ an IUI this month to help our chances. next month is when we conceived last year :( was really hoping for a BFP before then.


----------



## Neversaynever

Tweak...hats off to you for not testing early and I hope tomorrow gives you your BFP :thumbup:

CR, I know it's hard but don't put the pressure on yourself to get the BFP. It'll happen, we just have to be frustratingly patient :hugs:

A XxX


----------



## Cornish

Crc, you are def not out yet, as steph said, could be implantation spotting, ESP as it's brown not red. Hold onto that pma :hugs:

Tweak, I have fingers and toes crossed for your morning pee to bring a bfp!!

I think I'm going to o from left this month, getting pains today-should they be this early? Could soy cause pain early? 
Off to sleepnow as spent day sorting and ironing! Cxx


----------



## LittleBird

CRC, sorry, it sounds like you're feeling down again. I know the 2WW is really hard. I hope that you get a BFP in the next two days. You're still not out, I know it's hard waiting for the answer, but don't give up just yet. I'm praying that you saw implantation bleeding and you'll be seeing those two lines soon! :hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

Cornish - I only had pain when I was ovulating but you took more soy than me so perhaps its had a greater effect. Could it be wind with it being on your left??? Thats what I always think with left sided pain :haha:

Tweak - hope tomorrow brings you your BFP, sounds like you've got some good symptoms there :thumbup:

CRC - patience the fact its brown and not red means its over 24 hours old and you had a high progesterone figure so its not likely to be early AF really, do you know your normal luteal phase length? I hope that in a couple of days you will see those two lines, have you got a FRER ready for 14 DPO?


----------



## WoodyA

Just loitering. Ov seems so far away and I'm certain we won't be bd so won't catch it anyway, roll on July!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## LiSa2010

Fizzio said:


> https://www.photobox.co.uk/album/783344170
> 
> Has this worked?? Anyone see anything????

:happydance: :bfp: :happydance::bfp:
Congrats!! H+H 9 months!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Aww woody, it only takes one :spermy: july :bfp: sounds fantastic for a lovely spring baba, plus being heavily pregnant over winter is so much more comfortable than summer I love winter pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Ladies .. I'm in shock right now ..

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y14/yam102284/IMAG0141.jpg

*I didn't want to just post the picture, in case anyone didn't want to see it. 

Top one is from one batch of tests, the bottom one is from the 2nd batch of tests that I bought. I just needed a 2nd one to confirm what I was seeing.


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

A SUPER BIG CONGRATS TWEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Tweak0605

Thank you Holly!

I think I knew I was pregnant. I could just feel it. But I have such good feelings about this one. And the fact I'm due on DH's 30th birthday, it was like a sign. 

Now I just gotta hold in this secret till he gets home. Then I can tell my 2 close friends who I'm telling no matter what. I think I'm gonna ask him how he'd like to share his birthday this year, and when he asks why, hand him the test. I can't really think of anything else to do.


----------



## hollyw79

OH I LOVE that idea!!!! I'm smiling just thinking about it! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Tweak.... :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congrats that's another BFP from the May testers!!

I hope June is as lucky :thumbup:

What a fab way of telling your hubby. Congrats again. Maybe put your symptoms DPO for everyone to see and analyse over? 

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

Congratulations tweak I thought those symptoms sounded really good and thats a fab test result. Have a healthy and happy 9 months!
:baby::happydance::baby:


----------



## Tweak0605

Thank you ladies!!

I didn't really have any symptoms, that's the funny part. I was cramping every since before ovulation. It got worse the closer to testing date. I really thought AF was gonna come with the types of cramps I was having. I did have an increase of saliva a few days after OV, along with the metallic taste. 8 & 9 DPO I woke up with bad cramps, and nausea. That's about it. The cramping was a big one though. No sore breasts, no nausea (thus far), nothing really else.

The cramping is still bothering me though. But I'm praying the little one is just digging nice and deep for a long 40 weeks.


----------



## PugLuvAh

OMG! Congratulations!!

I O'd on the weekend (thank goodness!!) so I will be testing June 14th. Good luck to the rest of us!!


----------



## hollyw79

Tweak~ you were JUST like me- no real symptoms except a bit of cramping around 8-9dpo! Crazy how that works!


----------



## LittleBird

Oh, Tweak! Congratulations! I am so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

sthorp1179 said:


> Aww woody, it only takes one :spermy: july :bfp: sounds fantastic for a lovely spring baba, plus being heavily pregnant over winter is so much more comfortable than summer I love winter pregnancy! :hugs:

I agree. One baby born in Sept., one in Feb., and it is much nicer being pregnant in the winter. I'm usually cold all the time, and it was so nice feeling comfortable for once!


----------



## Fizzio

Fantastic news Tweak :yipee::yipee::yipee: Congratulations :happydance: We will be due on the same day possibly. I am 14DPO today with EDD of 6th Feb x

I really hope all these BFPs sprinkle lots of :dust: for the rest of you testing in June. This is a really good start. Fingers crossed girls. Go catch those eggs!


----------



## Tweak0605

Thanks ladies! Probably next week, after I get dr confirmation, I'll start a PG journal. 

Fizzio - yep, right now, EDD February 6th! 


Baby dust for all!!!! :dust: I know this thread will be lucky in June, like it was in May!!


----------



## CRC25

Neversaynever said:


> Tweak...hats off to you for not testing early and I hope tomorrow gives you your BFP :thumbup:
> 
> CR, I know it's hard but don't put the pressure on yourself to get the BFP. It'll happen, we just have to be frustratingly patient :hugs:
> 
> A XxX

I def. agree w/ the frusterating part :( It hasnt been too bad trying. just really got my hopes up this month w/ using clomid and the trigger shot... we will just keep trying! :)


----------



## CRC25

sthorp1179 said:


> Cornish - I only had pain when I was ovulating but you took more soy than me so perhaps its had a greater effect. Could it be wind with it being on your left??? Thats what I always think with left sided pain :haha:
> 
> Tweak - hope tomorrow brings you your BFP, sounds like you've got some good symptoms there :thumbup:
> 
> CRC - patience the fact its brown and not red means its over 24 hours old and you had a high progesterone figure so its not likely to be early AF really, do you know your normal luteal phase length? I hope that in a couple of days you will see those two lines, have you got a FRER ready for 14 DPO?

My luteal phase is always 14 days! and this month I started last night at 11 pm. so I only had a 12 day one, didnt know if it was from the clomid or the trigger shot..??? since this was my first month on both of them. and I was still tempting and my temps didnt drop yesterday which was weird. didnt temp today as I just chalk it up as af :( was really praying for a BFP.... talked to dh last night and he as agreed to do an IUI on top of the clomid and trigger shot if okay w/ the f/s. going to call tom. and see what they think since this will only be my 2nd month trying the clomid. so who knows..... trying to stay positve! how are you doing this cycle?


----------



## LittleBird

Oh, CRC! Are you saying AF came? If the bleeding is early and not as heavy as normal AF, maybe you should keep doing the HPTs to make sure you're not just having some early bleeding. Especially since you know that your LP is always longer. Please keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Morning everyone
Today I checked my cm for the first time this cycle
EWCM like I've NEVER seen before (apart from on cervix project!)
It was sooo stretchy. I have never had this before like that!

Seems early for ov to me so I'm quite sceptical but hopeful xx


----------



## sthorp1179

Well woody if you've got some ewcm it wouldn't hurt to do some bding you may ovulate earlier this month FXd for you

CRC - are you sure its AF???


----------



## Hanskiz

Congratulations Tweak!!!! :happydance:

WoodyA - EWCM can turn up up to five days before ov so I would jump in the sack if I were you!!! 

:hugs: and :dust: to all of you. xx


----------



## Babybaba

Yay congratulations tweak!! Spread that baby dust honey!! Xo

Well I have absolutely NO idea where I am on my cycle!!
I know I'm on cd19.... No idea when or if I've ovulated... I reckon I've already ovulated...as my breasts have been sore for ages now.... And I've never had pre o sore boobies, the only other times I've had sore boobs as when I've been pregnant...last month no symptoms and a bfn.. So I'm a bit more hopeful that I've at least got something to cling on to.... No idea when to start testing....maybe start testing from cd25? Arghhhh driving me nuts not knowing when o happened.... I have about 3 possible days! Hahaha... Deary me ladies....I'm going officiLly crazy!!


Hope your all doing well.... Pleaseeeeee tell me about your dpos so I can pretend I know! Hahaha

xoxo


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA -- That EWCM is amazing stuff. I'd take advantage of it!


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> Oh, CRC! Are you saying AF came? If the bleeding is early and not as heavy as normal AF, maybe you should keep doing the HPTs to make sure you're not just having some early bleeding. Especially since you know that your LP is always longer. Please keep us updated! :hugs:

I woke up today and its heavy, so no reason to test :( getting ready to call and get a game plan set up w/ the fs. what day do you take clomid??? and the lp being shortened kinda scared me b/c I dont know if its from the meds or what????


----------



## Neversaynever

Crc :hugs: and I'm sorry AF showed

WoodyA how're you doing? You need to get that journal up and running so we can keep up to date with you :thumbup:

AFM, still in whatever mode :haha:

XxX


----------



## CRC25

sthorp1179 said:


> Well woody if you've got some ewcm it wouldn't hurt to do some bding you may ovulate earlier this month FXd for you
> 
> CRC - are you sure its AF???

Yeah, its pretty heavy!! so if it was anything else I think I would be a little concerned.... I have never had a 12 day lp.... thats the only thing thats confusing me... b/c af wasnt due til today ??


----------



## sthorp1179

CRC - I'm not sure not having taken fertility meds myself, best thing to do would be to probably speak to your doctor, and see what they advise on the LP shortening. Its still not that bad though, about the same as mine all in all. :flower: Sorry about AF showing her ugly face.

Babybaba - I wonder where you are in your cycle too, how long is it normally? FX for your BFP this month! :happydance:

Never - never say never :thumbup::haha:


----------



## annmariecrisp

:witch::witch::witch: got me today! So out of it for May now! Please include me in the June list  good luck to all that are still in for this month xxx:flower:


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Oh, CRC! Are you saying AF came? If the bleeding is early and not as heavy as normal AF, maybe you should keep doing the HPTs to make sure you're not just having some early bleeding. Especially since you know that your LP is always longer. Please keep us updated! :hugs:
> 
> I woke up today and its heavy, so no reason to test :( getting ready to call and get a game plan set up w/ the fs. what day do you take clomid??? and the lp being shortened kinda scared me b/c I dont know if its from the meds or what????Click to expand...

Aw, I'm sorry. I don't know if it makes you feel better, but I have heard of people getting their BFPs after 2-3 months on Clomid -- actually it seems more common that they don't conceive the first month. Maybe it needs to be in your system a little longer to get the proper results. I know it is no fun getting AF, especially when you want your BFP (now!!!), but this is what I told myself after AF came. I'm feeling very confident this cycle -- just hoping that the appointment tomorrow turns out OK and I don't require surgery.

I know you and DH are paying for all this, so you want results sooner rather than later. I really hope that this cycle is your BFP!

I would definitely mention the LP being shorter. And if you're opposed to Clomid this cycle, you can see if they'll prescribe Femara, like Holly used.


----------



## LittleBird

annmariecrisp said:


> :witch::witch::witch: got me today! So out of it for May now! Please include me in the June list  good luck to all that are still in for this month xxx:flower:

Aw, sorry about AF. Looks like we have a lot of BFPs due in June! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

sthorp1179 said:


> Never - never say never :thumbup::haha:

In never said never, I said whatever :rofl:

Annemarie, sorry the hag got you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

OOOH Never you do sound like a moody teenager, maybe its a SIGN!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, Steph -- your pledge is missing one item. You say you will encourage others to test early (#5), but you didn't say you'll encourage others to spot symptoms! :haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

sthorp1179 said:


> OOOH Never you do sound like a moody teenager, maybe its a SIGN!!!

:haha: you plonker but yeah, you're right I am very stroppy and have been fr a couple of days but it due to being overtired from not sleeping. I've just had a crappy day and ranted and let off many expletives in my journal. *big sigh*

:grr: is how I'm feeling

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

Littlebird as long as i'm not spotting my own symptoms it counts :winkwink: :haha:

Never have read your rant and responded, take care :hugs: I know ben and jerrys is out of the question on the old healthy eating, but maybe chew on a carrot or something :rofl:

Or ask oh to install a punchbag- exercise while you rant :winkwink:


----------



## Neversaynever

Healthy eating?! What? Where?! Had a pack of biscuits and starburst :dohh:

Thanks Steph :hugs:

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

:rofl: sounds bloody good to me, in fact i'm salivating just thinking about it :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

sthorp1179 said:


> CRC - I'm not sure not having taken fertility meds myself, best thing to do would be to probably speak to your doctor, and see what they advise on the LP shortening. Its still not that bad though, about the same as mine all in all. :flower: Sorry about AF showing her ugly face.
> 
> Babybaba - I wonder where you are in your cycle too, how long is it normally? FX for your BFP this month! :happydance:
> 
> Never - never say never :thumbup::haha:

well i called today to get my clomid refilled and im officially cd3 today so they had me come in.... well they did an u/s and said i had no cysts from the clomid and that my ovaries look good and they are having me come in on the 8th to have a test done to check my tubes and make sure no polyps or fibroids. and then on the 11th im having my u/s to check response to clomid.... and then on that date will deterimine date of the trigger shot and when they are going to do MY IUI... im so excited! we have a new game plan! im also taking clomid on cd3-7 instead of cd5-9... so im cd3 already, so im ready for round 2 :)


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Oh, CRC! Are you saying AF came? If the bleeding is early and not as heavy as normal AF, maybe you should keep doing the HPTs to make sure you're not just having some early bleeding. Especially since you know that your LP is always longer. Please keep us updated! :hugs:
> 
> I woke up today and its heavy, so no reason to test :( getting ready to call and get a game plan set up w/ the fs. what day do you take clomid??? and the lp being shortened kinda scared me b/c I dont know if its from the meds or what????Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, I'm sorry. I don't know if it makes you feel better, but I have heard of people getting their BFPs after 2-3 months on Clomid -- actually it seems more common that they don't conceive the first month. Maybe it needs to be in your system a little longer to get the proper results. I know it is no fun getting AF, especially when you want your BFP (now!!!), but this is what I told myself after AF came. I'm feeling very confident this cycle -- just hoping that the appointment tomorrow turns out OK and I don't require surgery.
> 
> I know you and DH are paying for all this, so you want results sooner rather than later. I really hope that this cycle is your BFP!
> 
> I would definitely mention the LP being shorter. And if you're opposed to Clomid this cycle, you can see if they'll prescribe Femara, like Holly used.Click to expand...

Thank you! Im praying your appt. goes well and everything turns out perfect for you and your dh!! well i called to get my prescription refilled and they said since its cd3 i need to come in today... so i went and they did my u/s and no cysts and ovaries look good... they scheduled me an appt to check my tubes for fibroids and cysts... and then on the 11th im having an u/s to check response to taking clomid on cd3-7 this cycle... last cycle i did it cd5-9... praying that i respond well to the cd changes, and also at my appt on the 11th they are going to determine my trigger day and then schedule my IUI.... we are so pumped to be able to help our chances this month!!! this is the my month I conceived last year :( so hoping we can make it happen again! :) 

Ill keep praying for you! :)


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
tweak, huge congrats on your :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:

pugluv, Yay for O, FXed you've caught the eggy :thumbup:

woody, OMG sounds like Ovulation EWCM, keeping everything crossed it is :hugs:

crc, :hugs: so sorry AF got you. Im glad your u/s went well. Loving your PMA. :hugs:

baby, haha your post made me laugh. I hope that you did O and get that :bfp: 

annmarie, oh sorry the witch got you :hugs:

never, FXed you get that :bfp:

:hi: everyone, hope you're all doing well :hugs:

afm: still no AF. I have my scrips for cd3 & cd21 but need the stupid witch to show her face...


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> tweak, huge congrats on your :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> pugluv, Yay for O, FXed you've caught the eggy :thumbup:
> 
> woody, OMG sounds like Ovulation EWCM, keeping everything crossed it is :hugs:
> 
> crc, :hugs: so sorry AF got you. Im glad your u/s went well. Loving your PMA. :hugs:
> 
> baby, haha your post made me laugh. I hope that you did O and get that :bfp:
> 
> annmarie, oh sorry the witch got you :hugs:
> 
> never, FXed you get that :bfp:
> 
> :hi: everyone, hope you're all doing well :hugs:
> 
> afm: still no AF. I have my scrips for cd3 & cd21 but need the stupid witch to show her face...

ugh :/ thats something I hate waiting for... im glad mine came early this month... so no worrying here! ive got a really good game plan so its def. something to smile about! I sure hope af shows her face so you can get this month started! :)


----------



## LiSa2010

same here ugh... I so hate waiting. loving your attitude and you definitely have a really good plan for yourself next cycle :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> same here ugh... I so hate waiting. loving your attitude and you definitely have a really good plan for yourself next cycle :hugs:

I know... my af wasnt even due til today and im already cd3 which is a good thing, Im a little ahead of schedule. So now i start my first pill of clomid tonight so im excited to start this game plan! i hope everything goes as planned. the f/s seemed to think taking clomid and doing an IUI is a great thing and that I responded very well to the clomid last cycle on cd5-9 , so trying it on cd3-7 this time and then having the test to make sure my tubes are good and open and then the u/s to check the follicle response and then the trigger shot and IUI.... im hoping this is the month b/c next month we wont be able to do all of this b/c of paying out of pocket. so im praying God hears my prayers this month :) Im praying your af shows real soon!! are you taking clomid on cd3 this month???


----------



## sthorp1179

Wow CRC thats a lot to look forward to this month!!! Glad you're looking on the positive side and lets go onwards and upwards to the new cycle :thumbup:

Lisa - hope AF comes up very soon she has been slacking with some people lately!


----------



## WoodyA

Intend to dtd tonight and as much as possible before holiday and gonna TRY so hard to bd (secretly) during fertile time

On a side note I bought some soy from tesco today!! 
So all ready to go full force in July!!

I keep meaning to start a journal never!!
Ive just been so busy!
Got some bits to do tonight but hopefully I'll get chance today!
I also need to do it on laptop which I'm never on (too hard to type volumes on iPhone/iPad)

Fx for everyone xxxxxx


----------



## sthorp1179

I know what you mean about typing on the phone, my crappy phone always puts two lls and repeats stuff when I'm trying to delete its errors and it really gets on my nerves and I need my swear deleting button :growlmad:

Glad you're all prepared for next cycle and good luck for BDing in the meantime you may never need that soy! :haha:

I look forward to reading your journal when you get a spare minute! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. J

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hoping for a June :bfp:. I'm due to OV soon, so FX that I'll be able to test Father's day weekend! 

Good luck everyone!! I hope this IS the lucky thread and we all get our BFP's! :dust::dust::dust:

Here is to a 2012 :baby:!!


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> Thank you! Im praying your appt. goes well and everything turns out perfect for you and your dh!! well i called to get my prescription refilled and they said since its cd3 i need to come in today... so i went and they did my u/s and no cysts and ovaries look good... they scheduled me an appt to check my tubes for fibroids and cysts... and then on the 11th im having an u/s to check response to taking clomid on cd3-7 this cycle... last cycle i did it cd5-9... praying that i respond well to the cd changes, and also at my appt on the 11th they are going to determine my trigger day and then schedule my IUI.... we are so pumped to be able to help our chances this month!!! this is the my month I conceived last year :( so hoping we can make it happen again! :)
> 
> Ill keep praying for you! :)

Oh, that's awesome that you're doing an IUI! I'm sure you and DH are very excited about this month's plan! I definitely think you will catch that egg this time around!


----------



## Cornish

Hi ladies, holiday is going well, lots of bding! Phone signal is rubbish though!!
Sorry af got you crc but what a great plan you have for this cycle. Hope your af comes soon Lisa. Great news on bding woody.
Sorry it's a short post, wanting to wish you all well.xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Hey Cornish, Glad you're having a brill time on holiday, will catch up with you when you get back, just concentrate on catching that little egg!:thumbup:


----------



## WoodyA

my journal ladies

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/629912-my-journey-ttc-1-woodya.html#post10898705


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks, Woody. I'll get to reading it ASAP!


----------



## sthorp1179

I'm itching to test today to get this month over with, good job my HPTs haven't arrived yet! I need something to distract myself with today :dohh:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thou shall not test...one of your pledges my dear...besides...too early :haha:

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

I know, I know....:wacko:

Having a very bad day and need cheering up :cry:


----------



## Neversaynever

I'll do a naked dance and show you my truffle shuffle with my belly?

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

:rofl: you definitely put a smile on my face there, you nutter! :hugs: thanks x


----------



## Neversaynever

Glad to be of service :rofl:

XxX


----------



## LittleBird

Steph, sorry you're having a rough day! :hugs: Glad your HPTs are safe and sound outside of your home. When are they supposed to arrive?

Never, thanks for keeping Steph in line with her pledge and the naked dance visual. :haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

Well I'm feeling really stooopid and in the entertaining kind of mood :haha:

LB...do not encourage by asking when the HPT's will arrive :grr:

I so need to get off my fat ass and clean the house but I can not be bothered :haha:

A XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

Never- you are hilarious you're still keeping me chuckling at the truffle shuffle!

James has just got one of the egg cups off the side stuck a raw egg in it and whacked it with a spoon, raw egg everywhere, now he's demanding soldiers!!!

Hpts are in the mail..could be delivered tomorrow, more likely saturday or monday!

I also need to get off my fat ass and clean but i've said bollocks to it for now!!


----------



## LittleBird

I need to get up and get DS1 ready for school, but I'm so freaking tired. This higher dose of Clomid is making me very, very sleepy! I'm already thinking about when I might be able to take a nap.


----------



## sthorp1179

ouch, I hate being tired, makes everything such an effort! Hope you get chance to have a nap soon littlebird!


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! Im praying your appt. goes well and everything turns out perfect for you and your dh!! well i called to get my prescription refilled and they said since its cd3 i need to come in today... so i went and they did my u/s and no cysts and ovaries look good... they scheduled me an appt to check my tubes for fibroids and cysts... and then on the 11th im having an u/s to check response to taking clomid on cd3-7 this cycle... last cycle i did it cd5-9... praying that i respond well to the cd changes, and also at my appt on the 11th they are going to determine my trigger day and then schedule my IUI.... we are so pumped to be able to help our chances this month!!! this is the my month I conceived last year :( so hoping we can make it happen again! :)
> 
> Ill keep praying for you! :)
> 
> Oh, that's awesome that you're doing an IUI! I'm sure you and DH are very excited about this month's plan! I definitely think you will catch that egg this time around!Click to expand...

 Thank you!
Im def. praying this will be the month for all of us!!! we all have been trying so hard and we deserve a BFP!!! yeah Im wating for the f/s to call me back b/c I saw a diff. one in the same office and this month the f/s isnt having me come in til cd14... which last month I came in on cd11 for my follicle check, and now im taking clomid on cd 3-7 instead of 5-9 will that affect my follicle growth?? lol... will it make my follicles grow 2 days more..??? i really just dont want to miss my chance of an IUI... so I called the woman I saw last month b/c she wasnt in on the day I went in last.... so im waiting for her to call me back... b/c as I recall they said my follicles were 17,14,14,11 and I dont know if changing the cd I take clomid will effect this growth or what... im just real nervous waiting for cd14 to check my follicle growth b/c thats usually when I O... so cant miss that... so im praying that I can go in at least cd12 would make me feel much better. lol.... im such a control freak its crazy but ive been really putting alot of effort in thinking this one out.. .I know they know what they are doing... but at the sametime I know my body... My brochure even says to check follicle growth on cd 11/12.... so guess Ill just wait. lol.... Im having the SIS on wed... kinda nervous about it.. not real sure what they do.... i know its like the hsg but the shg they do in the office. i know the SIS in a saline injection and the HSG is an x-ray. and I read that with the SIS they do a vag. U/S to check the tubes after the saline has been injected:wacko: oh my!!! ok enough about me! how are you doing?? what cd are you?? how are you feeling?


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> Thank you!
> Im def. praying this will be the month for all of us!!! we all have been trying so hard and we deserve a BFP!!! yeah Im wating for the f/s to call me back b/c I saw a diff. one in the same office and this month the f/s isnt having me come in til cd14... which last month I came in on cd11 for my follicle check, and now im taking clomid on cd 3-7 instead of 5-9 will that affect my follicle growth?? lol... will it make my follicles grow 2 days more..??? i really just dont want to miss my chance of an IUI... so I called the woman I saw last month b/c she wasnt in on the day I went in last.... so im waiting for her to call me back... b/c as I recall they said my follicles were 17,14,14,11 and I dont know if changing the cd I take clomid will effect this growth or what... im just real nervous waiting for cd14 to check my follicle growth b/c thats usually when I O... so cant miss that... so im praying that I can go in at least cd12 would make me feel much better. lol.... im such a control freak its crazy but ive been really putting alot of effort in thinking this one out.. .I know they know what they are doing... but at the sametime I know my body... My brochure even says to check follicle growth on cd 11/12.... so guess Ill just wait. lol.... Im having the SIS on wed... kinda nervous about it.. not real sure what they do.... i know its like the hsg but the shg they do in the office. i know the SIS in a saline injection and the HSG is an x-ray. and I read that with the SIS they do a vag. U/S to check the tubes after the saline has been injected:wacko: oh my!!! ok enough about me! how are you doing?? what cd are you?? how are you feeling?

I think the earlier days for Clomid cause more follicles to develop. Later days cause fewer to develop, but they have a higher quality. So maybe your doctor was so happy with the growth last time and just wants to make sure you have more than once chance to catch the egg.

I think last time I went in on CD13 to check for follicles. (I'm trying to remember -- I think I had one 13mm follicle on day 13.) And this time they scheduled me for CD13 again. Maybe it depends on how long your cycles usually are. I typically ovulate on CD16 (CD17 last month with Clomid). So I think they want to time the ultrasound to fit in a few days before ovulation. That being said, maybe CD14 is a little late for you. I don't think there is any problem with you calling them and asking. Especially since their brochure says CD11/12.

I'm not familiar with the SIS. I wonder how it's different from the water sonogram I just had yesterday. It was similar to the HSG except using water, and they didn't use a balloon. The HSG was done at the hospital, the water sonogram was done in the office.

I'm CD7 today, wondering how long I can get away with sleeping. I swear I could sleep until the weekend if given the chance. That's really the only thing that's bothering me so far with the Clomid. Had a small headache yesterday, but really I haven't felt like doubling the dose was much worse for me. Last cycle, I was at a work conference and I just kept having all these crazy thoughts and just not feeling like myself. So that's something to be thankful for!


----------



## sthorp1179

Glad you're not having double the symptoms from double the dosage little bird. Got my fingers crossed for you two that clomid does the trick and you get your BFP this month x :thumbup:


----------



## CRC25

I think the earlier days for Clomid cause more follicles to develop. Later days cause fewer to develop, but they have a higher quality. So maybe your doctor was so happy with the growth last time and just wants to make sure you have more than once chance to catch the egg.

I think last time I went in on CD13 to check for follicles. (I'm trying to remember -- I think I had one 13mm follicle on day 13.) And this time they scheduled me for CD13 again. Maybe it depends on how long your cycles usually are. I typically ovulate on CD16 (CD17 last month with Clomid). So I think they want to time the ultrasound to fit in a few days before ovulation. That being said, maybe CD14 is a little late for you. I don't think there is any problem with you calling them and asking. Especially since their brochure says CD11/12.

I'm not familiar with the SIS. I wonder how it's different from the water sonogram I just had yesterday. It was similar to the HSG except using water, and they didn't use a balloon. The HSG was done at the hospital, the water sonogram was done in the office.

I'm CD7 today, wondering how long I can get away with sleeping. I swear I could sleep until the weekend if given the chance. That's really the only thing that's bothering me so far with the Clomid. Had a small headache yesterday, but really I haven't felt like doubling the dose was much worse for me. Last cycle, I was at a work conference and I just kept having all these crazy thoughts and just not feeling like myself. So that's something to be thankful for![/QUOTE]

Yeah, I think the doc. was happy with the response of the size just wanted more! and im right with her! lol.... so I called and got my appt changed. I go in wed. for my SIS and then thurs for my u/s to check follicle growth and to schedule IUI and when Im going to do my trigger shot!!! im excited I can be a little more relaxed... :) and im not sure what the diff. of the test I know the SIS is also done in the office and it is done w/ saline so just like water.... Did you get your results from your test yet?? On my paperwork it says i will get to watch the SIS b/c its done on the vag. u/s ... so im excited/ nervous.. praying there are no cysts or fibroids in our way!! Well im cd5 not much going on just still taking my clomid and on my left side im super achey guess its a good thing. not going to complain :)
Well I hope you get some rest from the double dose of clomid! :) praying you get your BFP this month!!!


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> Yeah, I think the doc. was happy with the response of the size just wanted more! and im right with her! lol.... so I called and got my appt changed. I go in wed. for my SIS and then thurs for my u/s to check follicle growth and to schedule IUI and when Im going to do my trigger shot!!! im excited I can be a little more relaxed... :) and im not sure what the diff. of the test I know the SIS is also done in the office and it is done w/ saline so just like water.... Did you get your results from your test yet?? On my paperwork it says i will get to watch the SIS b/c its done on the vag. u/s ... so im excited/ nervous.. praying there are no cysts or fibroids in our way!! Well im cd5 not much going on just still taking my clomid and on my left side im super achey guess its a good thing. not going to complain :)
> Well I hope you get some rest from the double dose of clomid! :) praying you get your BFP this month!!!

I'm glad they could move your appointment up. Sounds like they want you to be completely comfortable! Ok, so you 're going in Thursday for your follicle check. I'm going on Wednesday! I am CD7 today, but if you trigger early, we might be in the 2WW at the same exact time this cycle. I'm hoping and praying for all our BFPs, too! Baby dust for all! :dust:


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think the doc. was happy with the response of the size just wanted more! and im right with her! lol.... so I called and got my appt changed. I go in wed. for my SIS and then thurs for my u/s to check follicle growth and to schedule IUI and when Im going to do my trigger shot!!! im excited I can be a little more relaxed... :) and im not sure what the diff. of the test I know the SIS is also done in the office and it is done w/ saline so just like water.... Did you get your results from your test yet?? On my paperwork it says i will get to watch the SIS b/c its done on the vag. u/s ... so im excited/ nervous.. praying there are no cysts or fibroids in our way!! Well im cd5 not much going on just still taking my clomid and on my left side im super achey guess its a good thing. not going to complain :)
> Well I hope you get some rest from the double dose of clomid! :) praying you get your BFP this month!!!
> 
> I'm glad they could move your appointment up. Sounds like they want you to be completely comfortable! Ok, so you 're going in Thursday for your follicle check. I'm going on Wednesday! I am CD7 today, but if you trigger early, we might be in the 2WW at the same exact time this cycle. I'm hoping and praying for all our BFPs, too! Baby dust for all! :dust:Click to expand...

Yes, im so glad they moved it up b/c it was making me nervous...lol... im so excited to hear how you responded to the 100mg this month... I have a good feeling! :) how cool we get to be in the 2ww together... you know what beats that if we could be bump buddies w/ Holly :) :) did ya get your nap today???


----------



## CRC25

sthorp1179 said:


> Glad you're not having double the symptoms from double the dosage little bird. Got my fingers crossed for you two that clomid does the trick and you get your BFP this month x :thumbup:

How are you feeling??? what dpo are you?


----------



## sthorp1179

I think i'm 8dpo today, not feeling much either way and don't know if what i'm feeling is because I want to feel it if you know what I mean?

We will have to wait and see!


----------



## Neversaynever

I am 9 DPO and feel OUT but am fine with it.

Good luck to everyone else though :dust:

XxX


----------



## LittleBird

I'll believe it when AF arrives. Until then, "no no no no I can't hear you"!


----------



## Cornish

No one us out until af shows! Hello ladies, lots of pma on this thread still. I'm continuing with every other day bding!! 
Hope all coming close to testing are being good and not secretly poas!?-steph??
Xx


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
crc/littlebird, I hope you ladies catch those eggies :hugs:

steph/never, when are you testing?

cornish, FXed for you :friends:

hope everyone else is doing okay this lovely Friday :hugs:

afm: nothing much to update on... still no AF, she's got me waiting :coffee: for her. she's playing with me, that byotch.... I keep getting AF cramps but she doesn't show. Im just waiting for her to show to get my cd3 and cd21 (7dpo) tests done or waiting til July 1st to do all kinds of blood work... the doc listed like 10 or 11 or 12 tests do be done on the script :rofl:


----------



## CRC25

sthorp1179 said:


> I think i'm 8dpo today, not feeling much either way and don't know if what i'm feeling is because I want to feel it if you know what I mean?
> 
> We will have to wait and see!

do you have any idea what day af is due? and what day you will be testing? or will you be waiting to see if af is late?? praying you get a BFP this month! :)


----------



## Cornish

Thanks Lisa, what an awful wait you are having, I have my fxd that af shows before the dr takes all that blood!!xx


----------



## CRC25

Well im cd6 today.... Will be taking clomid pill number 4. and last one tom.... Im so nervous for the test on wed where they check my tubes... Im praying they are all good and healthy tubes!!! I was able to conceive in June of last year so thats a good thing but im still nervous..... :( Praying God gives me strength to get thru this... and then I have to wait til thursday to see my follicles and how they are doing! Praying God gives them follilces some steroids. (lol) If tubes are good and clear then we will be scheduling our first IUI this month too....God is good!! How is everyone else doing? anyone going to be testing soon anyone??? what cd's are everyone??


----------



## Mrs. J

CD 19 and still no positive OPK. :shrug: Come on little eggie, drop!! :brat: 

Good luck everyone!!! :dust::dust::dust: to all!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Cornish said:


> No one us out until af shows! Hello ladies, lots of pma on this thread still. I'm continuing with every other day bding!!
> Hope all coming close to testing are being good and not secretly poas!?-steph??
> Xx

Cornish sorry to disappoint you and break my pledge but I have peed on several sticks today...the thing is there is a very very faint 2nd line visible on them.

I'm hoping and praying that they may turn into a  bfp but I don't want to get anyones hopes up just yet because they aren't visible on pics but DH could see a faint line too, I've also been really nauseous today and peeing like crazy so I guess I'm hopeful?!?:wacko::dohh::shrug:


----------



## LittleBird

Ooh, Steph! I'm starting to get excited. Hope that the 2nd line gets super dark in the next couple of days!


----------



## sthorp1179

Thanks little bird I don't want to get excited just yet because I've seen so many of these shadows of lines on here and either the test is dodgy or its an early bfp...I guess time will tell but instead of more questions I wish these tests could ANSWER the question, like they should have a test that has a checkbox yes or no! :wacko:


----------



## LiSa2010

steph, I am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Steph~ that's SUPER SUPER exciting!!!!!! PRAYING! Fx'd! :dust: 

oooooh soooo exciting! I hope this is it for you my dear! :flower:


----------



## sthorp1179

Thanks ladies, I'm hopeful not had an evap yet in my life, so now is not a good time to start :wacko:

Emotions are all over the place :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck all you girls i will be testing soon in this month x x x


----------



## Neversaynever

LB...:ignore: :ignore: back at ya :haha:

Lisa...Don't know if/when I will test. AF could arrive on a number of days this month so that is keeping me on my toes :wacko: Maybe if no signs of AF by the 7th or 8th I'll test. I'm just over it for this month...besides, I peed on a stick yesterday and the blank box did nothing for me this time :haha:

Steph...big juicy :hugs: and really hoping it's your BFP with twins :haha:

As for everyone else...go get the BFP's :dust:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Steph, I'll forgive you for poas! 2 lines :happydance: hoping this is your bfp Hun. Never, think I'm leaving it until I'm late to poss test, seems miles away!
Good luck ladies.xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Cornish...what are you doing up lol

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Haha Never, I woke up as was waiting for news that my friend had taken the baby home, but couldnt sleep so thought Id give a quick hello. Didnt stay online long as the light from phone was waking ds up who had crept in with us!
So we have managed to dtd every night or every other from cd7, going to continue until at least cd 30 just in case I o late! haha, will I be able to ??!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Nothing new going on with me either...feellike the witch is approaching and :shrug: whatever.

Have set up a group if anyone wants to join :flower: link in my siggy :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## sthorp1179

Ladies, opinions please?????

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=12654


----------



## Miraie

Hi dear, I definetely see a LINE. Big Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Neversaynever

Oh yeah baby!!!! Especially when you invert and grey scale it!!

You have got your BFP!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

Thanks, it was hard to take a good picture on my crappy camera but it finally showed up after about 50 attempts, well maybe not 50 but you get the picture...HAHAHAHA!!! :haha:

So :cloud9: beckons for me I'm thrilled absolutely bloody thrilled!!!! :happydance:

Thank you so much for all your support and friendship over the last couple of months...and god bless you soy isoflavones!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Now the question is, do you think its too early to get myself a pregnancy ticker?!?! :haha:


----------



## CRC25

sthorp1179 said:


> Ladies, opinions please?????
> 
> https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=12654

There is def. a line there! :) Congrats!! I am so happy for you!! im def. gonna have to try the approached you used this month... your pma and laid back spirit!! :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Get that ticker up :happydance:

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

Well I'm still shocked at the moment but oh so happy! The sexathon definitely worked at the time (although we haven't done anything since :haha:) and I really think the relaxed approach and going with the flow was the way to go!


Sure hope it works out for you too CRC!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Neversaynever

Right you fertile bunch of ladies, pass me some of that bloomin dust ready for next month please :rofl:

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

Never - 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
...that enough chick???


----------



## CRC25

Thank you!!! Im praying that my SIS comes back normal and my follicles respond well to taking clomid on cd3-7 instead of 5-9.... what days did you do the soy??? I am so happy for you!! I cant believe how many girls are gettting BFP... its giving me hope! :) Im only cd7 today:( still have a whole week! at what cd did you start bding??? and im not sure if we are to bd the night before the IUI... b/c we dont even know when that will be yet.... ugh! im trying the relaxed approach but its like theres so much to plan... Ill leave it all up to the f/s :) well im off to shop that relaxes me! have a great weekend everyone!! :)


----------



## sthorp1179

We just started mainly when I got the EWCM just dtd plenty around those days maybe a day or two before but it looks like we had it covered.

I took the soy days 2-6 and took 120mg on those days, i really think it helped me out especially it made the EWCM which i didn't have the month before at all :wacko:

I would recommend it didn't have any negative side effects at all :thumbup:

Enjoy your shopping!!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Steph...loving the ticker and siggy :hugs:

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

I thought I would stick with lillypie and coundown to pregnancy stop myself getting confooosed!!! :haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

Well can you have the baby two days early as a birthday present for me :winkwink:

Fab news 

XxX


----------



## sthorp1179

If I get that far along then I will definitely use my best will power on that date, after my slap up meal of course :winkwink::haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

never, i hope you get your bfp! more dust your way!! :dust:

steph, said it on the other thread too, defi itely a line! congrats!!

ladies, hope we all get our :bfp:s soon :hugs:


----------



## rachelbubble

Oh my god Steph!!!

HUGE Congratulations!!!

Havent been on all week and havent even read through the whole thread yet but WOW....SOOOOOOO happy for you!!!

So the Soy has done its job!! Im on CD10 and hoping it works for me too...gonna have to start wearing out my OH's bed spring's again!! :haha:

Sticky baby dust for you and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!! x x x


----------



## Cornish

Can I share that babydust never?! Or can I have my own please steph? Big congrats.xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

So lovely that so many BFPs are appearing....

Read the whole thread now!!

Ladies is the 2WW....I want to see your BFPs on here soon!!!

Im CD10, took SOY CD 3-7, hopefully ill ovulate soon! Weve been DTD alot already...gonna take a leaf out of Stephs book and just go crazy on the BDing for the next 10 days!!

Ladies waiting for OV....Whos still with me???? x x


----------



## Cornish

I'm waiting with you.xx


----------



## sthorp1179

Come on soy ladies, lets feel the magic :hugs: 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

now get :sex: like :bunny: :kiss:


----------



## Fizzio

Wow Steph. Massive CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:. This is such a lucky thread that there must be enough luck and :dust: to rub off on all the other lovely ladies on here! Come on ladies - you can do it :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Def more :sex: for me tonight!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Cornish said:


> I'm waiting with you.xx

Glad im not on my own....where are you in your cycle?? I had a really long cycle, 45 days last one so im really REALLY hoping the Soy will shorten it. (I dont know whether it does this????)

Weve been in april, may and now June threads....3rd time lucky for us FX'd x x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Cornish said:


> Def more :sex: for me tonight!!

And me!! Got the pre-seed ready to try!! x x


----------



## Cornish

Soy is meant to bring ovulation forward if long cycles, my last one was 36 days so hoping soy works for me too! I'm on cd 14 and been bding since cd7. Taking cough mixture to help cm and tried opks but can't hold my pee long enough or forget!!
3rd time lucky, yes please! Can't believe it's over 3 months since I said goodbye to my angel baby.


----------



## rachelbubble

Cornish said:


> Soy is meant to bring ovulation forward if long cycles, my last one was 36 days so hoping soy works for me too! I'm on cd 14 and been bding since cd7. Taking cough mixture to help cm and tried opks but can't hold my pee long enough or forget!!
> 3rd time lucky, yes please! Can't believe it's over 3 months since I said goodbye to my angel baby.

Im 4 months since MC now! Dont know what possessed me but just had a trawl through 3rd trimester and so many familiar names from when i was in 1st trimester!!! Feel so sad :cry:
I need to stop making myself worse.....just cant help thinking tonight that i should have a rather lovely baby bump now and all my friends dont get it. Only one of them has had a baby and she was 1st try and pregnant so even she doesnt get it. We all went out last night and i just didnt enjoy it...kept thinking about how i wouldntve been drinking if i was pregnant.... grrrrr!!

I so hope im PG by my due date or i feel its all gonna get 10 times worse...

Right...rant over....need my PMA back!! x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Im using clearblue digital OPKs this cycLe and you can do them any time of the day, so im doing them with FMU so i dont forget!! x x


----------



## Cornish

Oh Rachel, I'm sorry you are having a bad moment, we need lots of pma for our bfp's!! I'm always looking back or thinking what I should be, it's just a part of me that I don't want to forget. I def want to be pregnant, but I always want to remember that I should be pregnant already. Unsure if this is making sense, it does in my head! Will give my opks another go over the next few days, due to o in the next week so be good to know exact day to 'not' symptom spot after!!xxx


----------



## rachelbubble

Cornish said:


> Oh Rachel, I'm sorry you are having a bad moment, we need lots of pma for our bfp's!! I'm always looking back or thinking what I should be, it's just a part of me that I don't want to forget. I def want to be pregnant, but I always want to remember that I should be pregnant already. Unsure if this is making sense, it does in my head! Will give my opks another go over the next few days, due to o in the next week so be good to know exact day to 'not' symptom spot after!!xxx

Thanks hun...im the same as you.... i Dont WANT to forget even though it leaves me having really low moments....

Anyways PMA.....

Heres to our June BFPs and February Babies!!! :happydance:

x x x


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies, just checking in. We're going to a party tonight. I understand the wanting to be pregnant right now!!! The end of the month would have been my due date for MC #1, and I think that one hurt worse than the second one because of how it progressed. It will be hard if I don't get the BFP this month. I can't believe it's taken so long!


----------



## Neversaynever

Cornish...course you and EVERYONE can share the :dust: hun :hugs:

Rach...it'm my fourth cycle too since the loss and I got another BFN this morning at 10 DPO so I am throwing in the towel for this cycle and planning for the next one. I also have a little look around to see what is happening where I should have been but it's hard. I know that I have always gone over things again and again no matter how much hurt they cause me. We are all in this together hun :hugs:

LB...massive :hugs: and I hope the party goes ok tonight. Must be incredibly hard with your MC#1 due...we are all here for you...anything we can do to help?

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

AH, was meant to have asked some questions for the soy takers...
What's the reasoning in taking them on certain cycle days?
How much do you take? 
What is the purpose of taking it?

TIA :flower:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Morning, how was the party LB? It must be hard coming up to due date :hugs: for you, and like never said-anything we can do? Although sure she'll agree how rubbish at jokes i am, where's steph?!
Never, the soy is a natural clomid, the days are diff as some give you more eggs, others give you one strong egg (not sure which way round it is!) . So far I've taken it fir two cycles, and done diff doses. They say no more than 200mg or it can affect o by stopping it. So first cycle I increased daily dose from cd3-7, this cycle I took 160mg from cd2-6. It's about shortening cycle and enduring ovulation, lots if Internet research on it or search bnb. 
You thinking if taking it??xx


----------



## sthorp1179

Never- Soy Info

You can take soy from cd 1 through to cd 5, you take it for 5 consecutive days. The earlier you take it say starting cd 1 or 2 it is supposed to help to mature more eggs at once. Cd 4 or 5 its supposed to help you produce one very mature egg (this is helpful for older ladies whose eggs are older) cd 3 - 7 is somewhere in the middle. It works by binding onto your oestrogen cells tricking your body to produce more, this also increasess LH and supposedy this helps your progesterone levels too after ovulation.

You can take anything from 40 to 200mg a day, bearing in mind its half as strong as clomid so the usual starting dose is around 100mg.

I took 120mg from cd 2-6, I took one tablet with each meal and had no side effects. It really boosted my cm levels and my ewcm was so obvious I didn't need to opk. It did bring my ov slightly by 2 days to cd 11. Ov pains were slightly increased and I just took paracetamol.


----------



## sthorp1179

Hey LB hope you had a fab time at your party, i've got a good feeling about the increased clomid doing the trick for you this month, stay strong and I hope we will be celebrating your bfp very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Morning,

Yeah I was thinking of taking the soy next month, depending on length of this cycle because I don't want to O too early. Might wait out next cycle and see what happens..don't know. I haven't had any EWCM since the loss but can't drink nasty stuff to help it because I have a poor gag reflex since being pregnant. 

Hope everyone is ok and LB...hugs for today hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## LittleBird

OMG -- you ladies are so sweet! I was sitting here reading and tears came to my eyes! The funny thing is, I have tried to be strong and act like it doesn't affect me. I think it's hard because DH is always telling me how lucky we are to have the boys and I can't let myself get too down because we've been very blessed. I understand that, I really do! But at the same time, it's hard having to start from scratch EVERY CYCLE, empy handed and hoping that you're going to get your BFP this time. I'm always hoping for that and when it doesn't happen, it sucks! Having some serious conversations with God about it and wondering why it's so hard this time around. I keep thinking there's a reason or something I should be learning from the whole experience. But haven't I learned enough!?!?

Oh well, sorry about the rant ladies. I like this part of the cycle, leading up to ovulation. The most fun, for sure. I'm just feeling a little annoyed that it has taken so long (I know there are ladies who have waited longer, but this feels like eternity!) and hoping that this is the last time I have to do all this. Don't get me wrong, POAS is a lot of fun. But the letdown is definitely getting to me.


----------



## sthorp1179

Neversaynever said:


> Morning,
> 
> Yeah I was thinking of taking the soy next month, depending on length of this cycle because I don't want to O too early. Might wait out next cycle and see what happens..don't know. I haven't had any EWCM since the loss but can't drink nasty stuff to help it because I have a poor gag reflex since being pregnant.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and LB...hugs for today hun :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Perhaps then you should start taking soy on a later date and that way your O date won't be too much effected but you would make a mega juicy egg ripe for fertilising? I would consider it if I were you, it can't hurt to try just once at a low dose and see what happens :hugs:

Has :witch: been yet?

LB - I think that you are doing great to hold it together as much as you do because you have been through two devastating losses and as much as we lucky ones who have had children already are grateful for them, they don't mean that we didn't feel any less hurt or pain in losing our ones who didn't make it. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

LittleBird... I just KNOW you are going to get that BFP.. I don't have any doubts in my mind that you will. The waiting SUCKS- it's ALWAYS waiting for something and it's the WORST part of it all. Have faith.. keep your focus on that.. and trust in God's timing! I have to repeatedly tell MYSELF this! :hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

hi girls,
Congrats Steph, fab news.
Can anyone help ?

i have been taking agnus castus and today got my positive OPK today
which is either 11 dpo based on counting CD1 as the first day of full flow AF, or 13dpo counting from the day of spotting
not sure what to think
anyway, it is certainly earlier than the usual 16 dpo
not sure if that is a good thing or a bad ???
xxx


----------



## Cornish

LB, rant away, it's what we are all here for. I don't think it matters if you have children, wanting another is still hard, ESP with losses.
Ducktales, I'd count it as cd11 as sure spotting doesn't count, cd 11 is good for ovulation (i think). Sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## sthorp1179

I oved on cd 11 this time and got my bfp, get :sex:


----------



## LittleBird

Ducktales said:


> hi girls,
> Congrats Steph, fab news.
> Can anyone help ?
> 
> i have been taking agnus castus and today got my positive OPK today
> which is either 11 dpo based on counting CD1 as the first day of full flow AF, or 13dpo counting from the day of spotting
> not sure what to think
> anyway, it is certainly earlier than the usual 16 dpo
> not sure if that is a good thing or a bad ???
> xxx

I think you'd definitely be CD11 -- I always start counting first day of full flow. The positive OPK can mean that you'll ovulate in the next couple of days, which seems like it is in line with your ticker. Hopefully the Agnus Castus helped move up your ovulation and will give you a longer LP with no spotting. Fingers crossed that you catch your egg!


----------



## Ducktales

thanks everyone
xxx


----------



## hollyw79

My FS counts cd1 as the day of any first drop of blood- no matter how minor. I think it's definitely okay to count it is cd11- but keep this is mind when it comes to testing.. that it MAY be based off when you actually first started spotting- not full flow. Everyone calculates it different.. I would just keep both dates in mind! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Why do all the docs dish out different advice :wacko:

Bah...stoopidness I say :haha:

XxX


----------



## CRC25

Well im cd8 today.... started taking my muccinex to help the cm.... is there a test to see if cm is hostile?? ive heard ladies talk about cm and so fourth... just curious.... :) I had a really bad time today at my SIL graduation party.... my so called MIL invited my dhs babys mom to bring my stepdaughter and my fn MIL had the nerve to go out and hug her infront of everyone..... keep in mind that no one talks to babys mom b/c she bipolar and cheated on my dh the whole time together... there relationship ended really bad... well guess my MIL has been keeping in touch w/ her.... she is so fake and I just couldnt take it so i let her have it and she told me not today today is sams day... my SIL... and so I said you did this you invited the babys mom and hugged her and caused this mess.....so after me and dh left babys mom came back and came into the party.... keep in mind everyone hates the babys mom..... but she came in and my MIL hugged her again and just hung out w/ her for like an hour... no joke... im so heart broken.. .i feel like ive been cheated on.... then she told my dh lil cousins not to tell me that the babys mom came back and they love me so of course they did and they she had the nerve to talk crap aobut me behind my back.... so my dh works for a family owned business and his dad is his boss... well he cant piss him off . so if his mom is mom then his dad is mad and then my dh wont have a job..... but I heard that my dhs dad was mad at my MIL how what she did and how she handled it behind our backs... and my dh called his aunt and asked her what was going on.... and she said that I have every right to be pissed..... so my dh says to me I know that my mom will never change and I want you to be happy and I dont think you will ever be with my mom around.... so im sitting here crying :( I dont know what to do... everything had been fine up to this point.. .i just kinda deal w/ his mom but today she really did it.... i told my dh I would never forgive her and she is not welcome at my house or be around my stepdaughter she is a bad role model.... i told my dh if she wants to see my stepdaughter she can ask her mother since they are best friends now.... i hate 2 faced people... maybe im over reacting but when I looked outside and saw them hugging I wanted to bunch my MIL in the face so bad.... she is evil ... even on my wedding day the preacher asked for both our parents blessing to stand by us in thick and thin and my parents both raised their hands and agreed and his mom didnt..... im so hurt right now.... i dont know what to do. b/c its like my poor dh is in this hard place... he needs his job, he cant not see his daughter who i love dearly and she calls me Mommy :( when she came today out of all those people she ran right to me... made me cry!!! I cried for like 5 mins just holding her..... I cant leave my dh I love him to much and I love my step daughter to pieces.... ladies I need some advice... im a very sensitve person and I really mean no harm to anyone... Im only 25 and i come from a small baptist family and his family is catholic and they are very large..... so i dont know if i just need to grow up.... or what... i just feel like ive been cheated on and my heart aches.... i buy my mil nice presents and we take my step daughter out to eat w/ her them every tuesday so they can see her...... b/c we only have sharted parenting! so thats alot b/c we are never home b/c we are always running...... my dh feels so bad for me and he cnt stand up to his dad b/c he belittles him!! its a really bad situation and im just lost for words right now!! please everyone pray for me :( well im going to head to bed and hope for a better day tom.....


----------



## hollyw79

CRC~ :hugs: that IS a tough situation. I definitely know I would feel the exact same way if my MIL went and hugged my DH's ex- especially one that treated him so poorly. You have ever right to feel slighted- especially with that whole bit at your wedding- WOW- that's TERRIBLE. :nope: Thing is- you unfortunately can't change who his parents are. 

I know the way *I* Believe is that when you are married- hands down- YOU - the SPOUSE- come first- hands down- BEFORE ANY OTHER PERSON ON THE FACE OF THIS EARTH- even biblically speaking that is how it's supposed to be. I know your DH is in a rock and a hard place 1- bc it's his parents- and 2- bc he works for his dad so he doesn't want to rock the boat. I don't think the job is worth it though if he feels he has to allow you to be treated poorly and disrespected as his wife- as the woman he stood before God and pledged his life to love and take care of. 

My ex MIL was *awful*- so I relate - she was drinking and SMOKING in my house when I was pregnant with Eric!!!!!!!!! get this shit- then she DENIED it and lied to my DH @ the time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This was after ME allowing her to live in our house for 2 years! Let's say there is no niceness that comes to mind when I think of her- not to mention her DUI and having to use my income tax $ to pay for it, blah blah blah- could go on FOREVER. I UNDERSTAND! My ex-dh was SUCH a wuss too- he would NEVER put his foot down. My parents are still cordial to my ex- its RARE that there is any interaction there any more.. but for sure - there is no hugging going on. 

I know NOW my DH would defend me if it ever came to that- I highly doubt it ever would -my MIL Now is amazing-she's literally like Paula Deen- super sweet southern lady- so I have seen both sides of the coin. 

I think it's important to understand how hard it is for your DH and the position he's in. Have you ever tried sitting down sincerely and maybe going out one on one with your MIL to talk calmly about how you feel .. how much you love her (throw that in for sweetness!) .. how much you love her son.. and how important it is for you to have a good relationship.. but this made you feel x,y, and z. That way YOU have made every effort to improve things there and maybe open her eyes- and you might not be able to- but at that point- you can sit back and know you've made the effort. 

Above all- love your DH- don't fault him at all- it's super important to not let it come between you! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, CRC, I'm so sorry that things didn't go well! I completely understand where you're coming from. I know there are families who keep in touch with the exes after divorce, I truly believe my in-laws would still keep in touch even if DH and I weren't together. On the other hand, my family is extremely loyal to one another. There is no chance of that type of thing happening.

I remember my BIL's GF once got really mad about my MIL because she was talking about his ex and had pictures of the two of them in frames in the house. They talked about it and BIL told his mom to be more respectful of his relationship. So you're absolutely not being unreasonable by expecting her to respect you as her son's wife and her granddaughter's stepmother. You have accepted them all into your life, baggage and all, and you don't deserve to be treated like an outsider. The fact that the ex cheated on your DH and treated him so badly, his mom should side with her son and his choice in marrying you!

Really, I don't even understand why she'd invite the ex! If it's her daughter's day -- graduation party -- what does that have to do with the ex! I understand, she wanted your stepdaughter there, but that could have been arranged in a more appropriate way, for sure! It sounds like she's just one of those people who thrives on drama and doesn't care who gets hurt. My in-laws can be like that from time to time too. I'm sorry you're feeling betrayed and hurt by what's happened. It totally sucks. But it sounds like your MIL doesn't have the best judgment -- everyone else sees the ex for who she really is, why can't your MIL understand why it's not OK? Then, she talks about you after you leave with the cousins. Not cool! She really had a record-setting bad day!

Family business issues are hard, too. My DH has a day job at his cousin's company, and it can get messy. I think if it's coming between you and your DH, maybe the two of you can talk about what options he has to change jobs. I don't know if it's a possibility, but it is nice to make your own way in life and not have to compromise your beliefs because you're worried about how that might impact your livelihood. Your DH sounds like he loves you and wants his family to respect you. Even his dad sounds like he understands the situation and wants his wife to STFU. But you guys don't want to feel like you have to bow down to her unreasonable expectations -- she needs to respect your marriage, or she needs to stay away.

I think this could be an opportunity for the two of you to talk about what you really want in the future. If he can break free from the family business and the two of you can focus on having a healthy marriage separate from your MIL's drama, then I think you could have a very happy future together. He wants you to be happy. But even if that isn't an option for now, and you have to continue to have contact with her, I would definitely put up a wall with your DH and keep her out. She doesn't deserve to get in between the two of you! Sure, be civil whenever you have to run into her, but don't talk to her, don't open your heart up to her, because she doesn't have your best interests in mind. I have had my own issues with my in-laws and I think after this many years that I love them, but we have to be careful about their involvement in our lives and our children's lives because they do things that cause problems from time to time.

A few years ago, DH and I were having some problems and his parents' problems were adding up on top of that. I had a long talk with my pastor about how I felt like I needed to cut them off. I am a very black or white person. There is no gray area with me. But he said that I don't have to jump to the extreme of cutting off contact and walking away from that relationship. If something is happening that I think is bad for my kids to be around, I can pack them up and head home and explain why I'm doing it, and I can be consistent about my expectations. But that doesn't mean I keep my kids separated from them forever. I'm not sure if that makes any sense to you. I have a history of ending relationships abruptly in my life and I think that my mind immediately goes to the extreme choice, but there is a middle ground that could work for you, too. I'm not saying that you need to grow up, just that I had an experience that might apply to what you're dealing with right now and ease the pain a little. Plus, I'm almost 10 years older than you, and I only started looking at things with my in-laws in this way in the past couple of years. So if you figure it out this early, you're way ahead of me! :)

In my case, my in-laws have an abusive relationship and their drama spills out over everyone else in the family. They've done a number on all their boys, my DH is the only one who's married, but his brothers both have commitment issues and infidelity is a HUGE problem in their family. So I want to protect my kids from learning those bad lessons and I want them to have a better way of dealing with their loved ones. But I can't cut them out of our lives, nor would I really want to. I can tell them if they're acting in a way that is not good for my kids to witness and leave. I can explain to them that it's not OK to yell or curse at one another. If they choose not to respect that, then I'm taking the kids home. And we'll have to work through it before they're coming back! Shoot, I can even use their bad behavior as a learning experience for my own kids. "We don't talk to one another that way." "Your grandparents made a mistake by saying those words." Whatever. I just don't have to pretend like everything is OK and let them teach my kids bad things. Know what I mean? I'll pray for you, and hopefully you will figure out the best way to deal with them.

As for the hostile CM, my FS did a "postcoital" test where she scooped out some CM (she's doing this during my ultrasound appt. on Wed. too). She looked at it under the microscope and can tell whether the sperm is able to travel through the CM or looks like it's getting stuck. I think if it's getting stuck, that's considered hostile. That's why we have a "homework assignment" the night before or the morning of the appointment, to get some spermies in place so she can see them on the microscope.


----------



## Cornish

Morning ladies, will read these properly later as getting confused with abbreviations! Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you crc and hope all gets sorted. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: crc :hugs:

I don't think you over-reacted in any way... that was really rude and disrespectful of your MIL. just reading how your MIL acted towards the ex and how she treats you says a lot. your MIL sounds controlling and I bet that she told DH not to go ahead with the marriage but the fact that you are married to him also says a lot. he may not show it at times but I think he sides with you but at the same time it's like he needs his parents approval... I think you and DH need to talk about how you are feeling. I am so sorry you having to go through this.  this should be a happy time for you and DH to be planning for your own little one. 

I hope you are feeling much better.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. J

So many BFPs!! Congrats ladies!!! :flower:

CD 22 and no ovulation yet, hopefully soon! Anyone else ovulating late? I'm soo impatient!


----------



## Cornish

Hello mrs j, I'm on cd16 and hoping to O in the next couple of days, you are very patient to be on cd22, I think I'd have been throwing the toys out of the pram by then. Ate you using opks? I have not got on with them so regular dtd it is!x


----------



## Mrs. J

Yes I'm using the OPKs twice a day. Nothing but negatives! I did ovulate on CD 24 last month, but I was hoping to O much earlier this month as my cycles are starting to get shorter. No such luck!


----------



## Cornish

Should be coming up in the next few days then!!x


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC~ :hugs: that IS a tough situation. I definitely know I would feel the exact same way if my MIL went and hugged my DH's ex- especially one that treated him so poorly. You have ever right to feel slighted- especially with that whole bit at your wedding- WOW- that's TERRIBLE. :nope: Thing is- you unfortunately can't change who his parents are.
> 
> I know the way *I* Believe is that when you are married- hands down- YOU - the SPOUSE- come first- hands down- BEFORE ANY OTHER PERSON ON THE FACE OF THIS EARTH- even biblically speaking that is how it's supposed to be. I know your DH is in a rock and a hard place 1- bc it's his parents- and 2- bc he works for his dad so he doesn't want to rock the boat. I don't think the job is worth it though if he feels he has to allow you to be treated poorly and disrespected as his wife- as the woman he stood before God and pledged his life to love and take care of.
> 
> My ex MIL was *awful*- so I relate - she was drinking and SMOKING in my house when I was pregnant with Eric!!!!!!!!! get this shit- then she DENIED it and lied to my DH @ the time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This was after ME allowing her to live in our house for 2 years! Let's say there is no niceness that comes to mind when I think of her- not to mention her DUI and having to use my income tax $ to pay for it, blah blah blah- could go on FOREVER. I UNDERSTAND! My ex-dh was SUCH a wuss too- he would NEVER put his foot down. My parents are still cordial to my ex- its RARE that there is any interaction there any more.. but for sure - there is no hugging going on.
> 
> I know NOW my DH would defend me if it ever came to that- I highly doubt it ever would -my MIL Now is amazing-she's literally like Paula Deen- super sweet southern lady- so I have seen both sides of the coin.
> 
> I think it's important to understand how hard it is for your DH and the position he's in. Have you ever tried sitting down sincerely and maybe going out one on one with your MIL to talk calmly about how you feel .. how much you love her (throw that in for sweetness!) .. how much you love her son.. and how important it is for you to have a good relationship.. but this made you feel x,y, and z. That way YOU have made every effort to improve things there and maybe open her eyes- and you might not be able to- but at that point- you can sit back and know you've made the effort.
> 
> Above all- love your DH- don't fault him at all- it's super important to not let it come between you! :hugs:

I talked to my dh today and we both agreed that we need to talk to his mom... she is leaving for disney world this weekend so we figured we will just wait til she comes back or later this week.... he told me this morning that all he wanted was to be married to me and have a baby w/ me.... made me cry :( so I just feel so heartbroken that his mom did that all behind his back and then hugged her twice and invited her in.... my dh is just blown away that his own mom would do such a thing to him..... I told him that the bible says when he marrys me he leaves his parents and his job is to provide for me and my step daughter and if hes not willing to stand by my side thru this tell me now so I can move on and he said that I need to talk w/ her and figure this out.... either she likes me or she doesnt.... its like i dont need her and we dont need her to watch my stepdaughter but when my dh was w/ his ex she has a kid w/ someone else and my mil would watch the other kid all the time.... i think she thinks if shes close w/ the ex she will get to see my stepdaughter more than she does w/ us..... which usually is twice a week and we only get her 2 times a week when it isnt our weekend... I cant really win w/ her and she is very irrational and blows everything out of control.... my dh thinks she is bipolar no joke... i told him that i will not have a relationship w/ her and he needs to stand up for our relationship and explain to her until she can be nice to both of us then we are going to keep our distance for awhile b/c we think its in the best interest of my stepdaughter.... i just cant believe she hugged that bitch infront of me and then did it again and invited her in.... i know my dh ex from along time ago and shes not all there either so i know how she processes things.... now my mil and her will be best friends and that hurts my feelings breaks my heart and makes me super jealous.... but my dh is like i dont want her or to be w/ her or I would be... my mom can have her!!! but i need to know so I dont share certain information w/ her.... so im keeping my distance and taking it one day at a time... sorry I had to rant and rave to feel better.... my parents dont even go around my dh family bc his mom is straight evil..... and he knows it.... im just glad him and his dad are talking and things are okay makes things easy at his job.. his dad told him to talk to his mom and that i needed to talk to her too... but im too upset to look at her.... i just need time to let things cool down but as of right now.... its a very hostile relationship and i dont want to be apart of it and my dh understands b/c he knows she hurts my feelings. :( 

Well im cd9 today so we are going to bd tonight and then the rest of the week to butter him up and ask if his mom can make him smile like that!!! haha:haha: I crack myself up. thank you for your response means alot :):hugs:


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> Aw, CRC, I'm so sorry that things didn't go well! I completely understand where you're coming from. I know there are families who keep in touch with the exes after divorce, I truly believe my in-laws would still keep in touch even if DH and I weren't together. On the other hand, my family is extremely loyal to one another. There is no chance of that type of thing happening.
> 
> I remember my BIL's GF once got really mad about my MIL because she was talking about his ex and had pictures of the two of them in frames in the house. They talked about it and BIL told his mom to be more respectful of his relationship. So you're absolutely not being unreasonable by expecting her to respect you as her son's wife and her granddaughter's stepmother. You have accepted them all into your life, baggage and all, and you don't deserve to be treated like an outsider. The fact that the ex cheated on your DH and treated him so badly, his mom should side with her son and his choice in marrying you!
> 
> Really, I don't even understand why she'd invite the ex! If it's her daughter's day -- graduation party -- what does that have to do with the ex! I understand, she wanted your stepdaughter there, but that could have been arranged in a more appropriate way, for sure! It sounds like she's just one of those people who thrives on drama and doesn't care who gets hurt. My in-laws can be like that from time to time too. I'm sorry you're feeling betrayed and hurt by what's happened. It totally sucks. But it sounds like your MIL doesn't have the best judgment -- everyone else sees the ex for who she really is, why can't your MIL understand why it's not OK? Then, she talks about you after you leave with the cousins. Not cool! She really had a record-setting bad day!
> 
> Family business issues are hard, too. My DH has a day job at his cousin's company, and it can get messy. I think if it's coming between you and your DH, maybe the two of you can talk about what options he has to change jobs. I don't know if it's a possibility, but it is nice to make your own way in life and not have to compromise your beliefs because you're worried about how that might impact your livelihood. Your DH sounds like he loves you and wants his family to respect you. Even his dad sounds like he understands the situation and wants his wife to STFU. But you guys don't want to feel like you have to bow down to her unreasonable expectations -- she needs to respect your marriage, or she needs to stay away.
> 
> I think this could be an opportunity for the two of you to talk about what you really want in the future. If he can break free from the family business and the two of you can focus on having a healthy marriage separate from your MIL's drama, then I think you could have a very happy future together. He wants you to be happy. But even if that isn't an option for now, and you have to continue to have contact with her, I would definitely put up a wall with your DH and keep her out. She doesn't deserve to get in between the two of you! Sure, be civil whenever you have to run into her, but don't talk to her, don't open your heart up to her, because she doesn't have your best interests in mind. I have had my own issues with my in-laws and I think after this many years that I love them, but we have to be careful about their involvement in our lives and our children's lives because they do things that cause problems from time to time.
> 
> A few years ago, DH and I were having some problems and his parents' problems were adding up on top of that. I had a long talk with my pastor about how I felt like I needed to cut them off. I am a very black or white person. There is no gray area with me. But he said that I don't have to jump to the extreme of cutting off contact and walking away from that relationship. If something is happening that I think is bad for my kids to be around, I can pack them up and head home and explain why I'm doing it, and I can be consistent about my expectations. But that doesn't mean I keep my kids separated from them forever. I'm not sure if that makes any sense to you. I have a history of ending relationships abruptly in my life and I think that my mind immediately goes to the extreme choice, but there is a middle ground that could work for you, too. I'm not saying that you need to grow up, just that I had an experience that might apply to what you're dealing with right now and ease the pain a little. Plus, I'm almost 10 years older than you, and I only started looking at things with my in-laws in this way in the past couple of years. So if you figure it out this early, you're way ahead of me! :)
> 
> In my case, my in-laws have an abusive relationship and their drama spills out over everyone else in the family. They've done a number on all their boys, my DH is the only one who's married, but his brothers both have commitment issues and infidelity is a HUGE problem in their family. So I want to protect my kids from learning those bad lessons and I want them to have a better way of dealing with their loved ones. But I can't cut them out of our lives, nor would I really want to. I can tell them if they're acting in a way that is not good for my kids to witness and leave. I can explain to them that it's not OK to yell or curse at one another. If they choose not to respect that, then I'm taking the kids home. And we'll have to work through it before they're coming back! Shoot, I can even use their bad behavior as a learning experience for my own kids. "We don't talk to one another that way." "Your grandparents made a mistake by saying those words." Whatever. I just don't have to pretend like everything is OK and let them teach my kids bad things. Know what I mean? I'll pray for you, and hopefully you will figure out the best way to deal with them.
> 
> As for the hostile CM, my FS did a "postcoital" test where she scooped out some CM (she's doing this during my ultrasound appt. on Wed. too). She looked at it under the microscope and can tell whether the sperm is able to travel through the CM or looks like it's getting stuck. I think if it's getting stuck, that's considered hostile. That's why we have a "homework assignment" the night before or the morning of the appointment, to get some spermies in place so she can see them on the microscope.

Thank you for your response and we decided we are going to wait and talk it out and let her know where we stand together... we are taking this one day at a time... dh told me today he knows its his mom and we will handle that. he cried and told me that he was sad we lost the baby and he wants this so bad thats why we are having the IUI this month!!! sometimes it takes a fight like this to make you see what you have... maybe i was taking dh for granted and i need to respect him more for all that he does! I love him and dont want to loose him. so im cd9 today and we are going to start the bding tonight and I started the mucinex on cd7.... so getting things ready! :) how have you been ??? have you started the bding marathon yet?


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> Hey! so is it ok to start bding before the iui... i go for the sis on wed and follicle check on thursday. and thurs.... the f/s is going to determine my trigger date and then schedule the IUI too so not real sure when it will be just want to have some spermies in there waiting!! :)


----------



## hollyw79

I'm glad you and DH talked :hugs: No matter what- never let it compromise your marriage. It's hard- but important! 

As far as the IUI and bd'ng- I'll tell you how we did it both times. In Jan- My OB said it wasn't necessary to abstain- whereas in April- my FS said to abstain for 48 hours before the IUI. Wellll- we didn't abstain AT ALL in January and got pregnant. We had sex 9 days straight. What happened in that cycle- I got my positive OPK @ 3pm- I dragged him RIGHT THEN AND THERE to bed- and :sex: .. IUI was the next morning around 11am- so there was only 19 hours in between. And - it worked :thumbup: Sperm count was 37 million post wash which is decent. 

This time- we DID "sorta" listen to the FS and abstain JUST the night before- so definitely not 48 hours- IMHO that's too long- so we :sex: like 5 days in a row prior to the the trigger shot- the night of the trigger shot- we abstained- & the next morning we had the IUI. I didn't have a LONG 36 hour window though from trigger to IUI- it was only 20 something hours. We had 59 million sperm post wash- even better. 

I think since your DH has stellar numbers- I would try and just give it a 20-24 hour window of abstaining- like if you know your IUI is on a Friday morning- try and have sex Thursday morning- but not Thursday night- does that make sense??


----------



## hollyw79

Oh- and FOR SURE - FOR SURE- FOR SURE- have sex that same night after the IUI was done and the day after! :thumbup: It's A LOT of work- and you'll be tuckered out :haha: but then you can take a breather and relax! :) 

What we did is had sex TWICE the day after the IUI :haha: 

My dh is SUCH a trooper!!!!!!!!!!! He has a hard time doing it 9 days straight- much less 2 times in one day after ALL of that! The 2nd time was his idea too :winkwink:


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> Thank you for your response and we decided we are going to wait and talk it out and let her know where we stand together... we are taking this one day at a time... dh told me today he knows its his mom and we will handle that. he cried and told me that he was sad we lost the baby and he wants this so bad thats why we are having the IUI this month!!! sometimes it takes a fight like this to make you see what you have... maybe i was taking dh for granted and i need to respect him more for all that he does! I love him and dont want to loose him. so im cd9 today and we are going to start the bding tonight and I started the mucinex on cd7.... so getting things ready! :) how have you been ??? have you started the bding marathon yet?

I'm so glad that you and your DH are on the same page. It's good that you can feel like he's behind you no matter what. In my case, things can get really iffy when there are problems with the in-laws so I tread lightly. My DH can get into a fist fight with his dad but if I complain about his mom, all hell breaks loose. :wacko:

Even before this happened, it sounded like your DH was completely committed to getting you knocked up! But the fact that he's telling you that he wants nothing more than to have a baby with you means that there is no doubt in his mind that you are the person he wants to spend his life with and raise his children with. And he wants that now! So he sees who you really are and knows that his mom is completely off base when it comes to how she's treating you. You two must be feeling very close after that talk. I'm so happy that he's being supportive and understanding.

I've started with my guaifenesin -- syrup this time -- and we have been BDing just a little. I tried to get him yesterday a couple of times, and he said, "It's not the 8th yet!" (That's when I have my next exam. I think he's saving his energy!) So I'm going to be working my magic on him tonight! :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

LB~ you're the best! I always love your posts!!! :hugs: You're so sweet! :)


----------



## LiSa2010

oh crc Im so glad you had a heart to heart with your hubby and you guys were able to talk about how you're feeling and have come to a solution... don't you love it when that happens??! when Dh and I argue and make up, it makes me feel like our communication is getting better and our relationship gets stronger :hugs:

afm: so still no AF :shrug: Im not going to let it get to me cuz I have a plan, but for now that plan is to wait... hey I've waited 57days :rofl: I think I can wait a little more w/o going :wacko: :rofl:

hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

Lisa - you have such a great attitude and spirit, I'm sure I would be tearing my hair out a long time ago if I were in your position. I really hope :witch: sorts out her diary and pays you a visit very soon!!! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## LittleBird

LiSa2010 said:


> oh crc Im so glad you had a heart to heart with your hubby and you guys were able to talk about how you're feeling and have come to a solution... don't you love it when that happens??! when Dh and I argue and make up, it makes me feel like our communication is getting better and our relationship gets stronger :hugs:
> 
> afm: so still no AF :shrug: Im not going to let it get to me cuz I have a plan, but for now that plan is to wait... hey I've waited 57days :rofl: I think I can wait a little more w/o going :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

Yep, I always feel better after we've worked through some big issue and made up. I complain a lot that DH is not the best at communicating and I wish we could talk more without having to fight first. But the truth is that if something is really important to me, I can't just hold it in. And when we get through it, we're stronger than before.

Sorry about AF still being a no-show. She's such a witch! :witch: Thanks for sharing your positivity with us -- I really appreciate your upbeat attitude! It helps me put things in perspective whenever I feel like I'm starting to get down.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: awww thank you ladies, you guys are GREAT too... I love coming on BnB and reading all of your posts... :hugs:

ladies, I used to be more patient than I am now lol... but ever since m/c the patience has been thrown out the window but it's slowly coming back... I just get a little frustrated bcuz my DH is a great person and always puts me and my daughter before him and he really deserves to have a baby... my daughter is not biologically his but he treats her like she is and she adores him too. I guess Im in good spirits bcuz Ive seen the doc and we have a plan all set up to go :thumbup: it sucks that I have to wait but it hasn't gotten to me, YET :rofl: Im enjoying just a little bit that I haven't had AF, I hate her so much LOL.

LB, you're right, commuincation is the key to everything in life.... hubby and I work on it everyday and it does feel good to be able to understand what we both want out of our relationship.... right now, we're doing something together that has brought us even closer, we're watching our diet and exercising together and it feels great.... next plan is TTC. he's coming with me to my next FS appt and he is willing to give :spermy: sample... so I can honestly say that we're on the same page.... FOR NOW... haha :haha:


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> :hugs: crc :hugs:
> 
> I don't think you over-reacted in any way... that was really rude and disrespectful of your MIL. just reading how your MIL acted towards the ex and how she treats you says a lot. your MIL sounds controlling and I bet that she told DH not to go ahead with the marriage but the fact that you are married to him also says a lot. he may not show it at times but I think he sides with you but at the same time it's like he needs his parents approval... I think you and DH need to talk about how you are feeling. I am so sorry you having to go through this. this should be a happy time for you and DH to be planning for your own little one.
> 
> I hope you are feeling much better.
> 
> :hugs:

It hit the nail right on the head w/ my MIL.... she is very controlling and if she isnt happen then she makes my FIL upset then he upsets my dh.... its a whole cycle that happens... my MIL is so crazy she will call tonight and ask where we eating at for dinner like we always do on tuesdays and my dh said he is just gonna make something up b/c he doesnt want to ruin our week w/ my step daughter which is fine w/ me if we can get thru this week she leaves on friday for disney world so that will be a nice vacation for me!!! haha... and yes my dh does side w/ me alot but not as I would do it.... but im thankful he stands up for me and the more we talk the more he understands why and how i feel the way I do.... and its like he has to make his dad happy so he has to please them too! its sad... he is so much happier when we arent around them.... his dad is overbearing and controlling... its just sad.... me and dh made up last night and things are good :haha: so on with our lives. my SIS appt. tom... im super duper nervous praying my tubes are good and clear :)


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> I'm glad you and DH talked :hugs: No matter what- never let it compromise your marriage. It's hard- but important!
> 
> As far as the IUI and bd'ng- I'll tell you how we did it both times. In Jan- My OB said it wasn't necessary to abstain- whereas in April- my FS said to abstain for 48 hours before the IUI. Wellll- we didn't abstain AT ALL in January and got pregnant. We had sex 9 days straight. What happened in that cycle- I got my positive OPK @ 3pm- I dragged him RIGHT THEN AND THERE to bed- and :sex: .. IUI was the next morning around 11am- so there was only 19 hours in between. And - it worked :thumbup: Sperm count was 37 million post wash which is decent.
> 
> This time- we DID "sorta" listen to the FS and abstain JUST the night before- so definitely not 48 hours- IMHO that's too long- so we :sex: like 5 days in a row prior to the the trigger shot- the night of the trigger shot- we abstained- & the next morning we had the IUI. I didn't have a LONG 36 hour window though from trigger to IUI- it was only 20 something hours. We had 59 million sperm post wash- even better.
> 
> I think since your DH has stellar numbers- I would try and just give it a 20-24 hour window of abstaining- like if you know your IUI is on a Friday morning- try and have sex Thursday morning- but not Thursday night- does that make sense??

yes it makes perfect sense... im not sure if the SIS washes away the sperm thats already there??? so dont know to bd tonight or skip tonight and do it tom. night after the tubes have been checked.... what you think???? might be a silly question. b/c where does the saline go after it goes thru the tubes? im super nervous for this appt. tom... I wish it would be today so I could get it over w/..... and then I have to turn around and come back thurs. for follicle check... i think they should just do my follicle check tom... im be cd11 tom so thats the day they did it last month.... so i was reading online and it says that iui paired w/ clomid only has a 20 % success rate... I thought it would be more than that... but it said egg quality and age of the woman and the dh's sperm quality and so fourth.... are many factors... but so far we have passed all test w/ flying colors so after tom. I can rest with relief and no worry!!! praying we get a BFP this month my SIS cost 700 dollars tom. and then the u/s is 130 and then the IUI is 400.... so we cant aford to do this too much longer.... In the paperwork they gave me it says that they only do the clomid for 3 months at 50mg... so not sure what will happen if we dont get our BFP this month or next month.... 

How are you feeling? I hope that your nausea is better!! Im really excited for your appt. this week :) praying for you :flower:


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response and we decided we are going to wait and talk it out and let her know where we stand together... we are taking this one day at a time... dh told me today he knows its his mom and we will handle that. he cried and told me that he was sad we lost the baby and he wants this so bad thats why we are having the IUI this month!!! sometimes it takes a fight like this to make you see what you have... maybe i was taking dh for granted and i need to respect him more for all that he does! I love him and dont want to loose him. so im cd9 today and we are going to start the bding tonight and I started the mucinex on cd7.... so getting things ready! :) how have you been ??? have you started the bding marathon yet?
> 
> I'm so glad that you and your DH are on the same page. It's good that you can feel like he's behind you no matter what. In my case, things can get really iffy when there are problems with the in-laws so I tread lightly. My DH can get into a fist fight with his dad but if I complain about his mom, all hell breaks loose. :wacko:
> 
> Even before this happened, it sounded like your DH was completely committed to getting you knocked up! But the fact that he's telling you that he wants nothing more than to have a baby with you means that there is no doubt in his mind that you are the person he wants to spend his life with and raise his children with. And he wants that now! So he sees who you really are and knows that his mom is completely off base when it comes to how she's treating you. You two must be feeling very close after that talk. I'm so happy that he's being supportive and understanding.
> 
> I've started with my guaifenesin -- syrup this time -- and we have been BDing just a little. I tried to get him yesterday a couple of times, and he said, "It's not the 8th yet!" (That's when I have my next exam. I think he's saving his energy!) So I'm going to be working my magic on him tonight! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, I feel like we just met all over again :) we had dinner and then we came home and we bd'd like we had just met. :dohh: It was fun.... i just sent him a text asking how he feels and he said a little sleepy!! I rocked his socks off! :haha:

And I know its not nice to talk about his family b/c it has to be hurtful but im tired of putting up w/ it and her treating me like crap then running over and hugging the ex who did my dh so wrong.... made his life hell... :( so how can his mother forget that?? i have tried to ask her to lunch and shopping w/ me.. .she wont go anywhere w/ me... but her and the ex were bff.. but thats not what i want... i want her to the grandma and quit trying to be the mom of my stepdaughter...... so dh and i have decided to take a step back from them since she is crossing her boundary lines...... but we also wanted to cool down before talking to her. my FIL thinks i should talk to the mother myself... but i dont want too b/c she will turn everything around and come out crying that i tried to kill her or something crazy!! she is nuts!! no joke.... my dh just needs to let her know that we are going to take a step back until she can get things right in her head b/c its not good for my stepdaughter to but in this stressful situation and she is not stable enough to have my stepdaughter alone... the only person my dh will leave my stepdaughter w/ is me! i dont trust my MIL at all.... it breaks my heart that she doesnt like me b/c i havent done anything to hurt her and she keeps trying to break us apart since the wedding and thats not gonna happen sorry lady! move on!! i think that since my SIL is going off to college and her first born son is married and doesnt need her she is loosing control...... but im not sure its not my problem anymore... i deserve to be happy and that what dh and I want!!! 


And we started bding last night... what do you think should we skip tonight b/c of the SIS tom... didnt know if it affected the sperm that can live for up to 5 days???? and pick up tom. night. I tried the syrup last month.. i got tired of that real soon! lol.. so im doing the muccinex this month its alot easier taking two big pills a day!!! hope you get your bding in tonight!!


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> :hugs: awww thank you ladies, you guys are GREAT too... I love coming on BnB and reading all of your posts... :hugs:
> 
> ladies, I used to be more patient than I am now lol... but ever since m/c the patience has been thrown out the window but it's slowly coming back... I just get a little frustrated bcuz my DH is a great person and always puts me and my daughter before him and he really deserves to have a baby... my daughter is not biologically his but he treats her like she is and she adores him too. I guess Im in good spirits bcuz Ive seen the doc and we have a plan all set up to go :thumbup: it sucks that I have to wait but it hasn't gotten to me, YET :rofl: Im enjoying just a little bit that I haven't had AF, I hate her so much LOL.
> 
> LB, you're right, commuincation is the key to everything in life.... hubby and I work on it everyday and it does feel good to be able to understand what we both want out of our relationship.... right now, we're doing something together that has brought us even closer, we're watching our diet and exercising together and it feels great.... next plan is TTC. he's coming with me to my next FS appt and he is willing to give :spermy: sample... so I can honestly say that we're on the same page.... FOR NOW... haha :haha:

you and your dh have a great plan and thats awesome that you are doing things together! def. brings the relationship together... i feel like dh and I needed that fight to bring us back together from the stress of trying!! so it was really nice to bd last night b/c we wanted too and not b/c we had too! we had dinner together and it was perfect!! so tonight my stepdaughter comes who I had to leave on sunday not b/c i wanted to b/c i had too!! so im soooo excited to see her! i miss her sooo much! :( 

Keep up your pma! we love it! it really makes things alot easier.. you are def. more patient than i could ever be!!! praying that dirty old witch shows up real soon!!


----------



## LiSa2010

CRC25 said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: crc :hugs:
> 
> I don't think you over-reacted in any way... that was really rude and disrespectful of your MIL. just reading how your MIL acted towards the ex and how she treats you says a lot. your MIL sounds controlling and I bet that she told DH not to go ahead with the marriage but the fact that you are married to him also says a lot. he may not show it at times but I think he sides with you but at the same time it's like he needs his parents approval... I think you and DH need to talk about how you are feeling. I am so sorry you having to go through this. this should be a happy time for you and DH to be planning for your own little one.
> 
> I hope you are feeling much better.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> It hit the nail right on the head w/ my MIL.... she is very controlling and if she isnt happen then she makes my FIL upset then he upsets my dh.... its a whole cycle that happens... my MIL is so crazy she will call tonight and ask where we eating at for dinner like we always do on tuesdays and my dh said he is just gonna make something up b/c he doesnt want to ruin our week w/ my step daughter which is fine w/ me if we can get thru this week she leaves on friday for disney world so that will be a nice vacation for me!!! haha... and yes my dh does side w/ me alot but not as I would do it.... but im thankful he stands up for me and the more we talk the more he understands why and how i feel the way I do.... and its like he has to make his dad happy so he has to please them too! its sad... he is so much happier when we arent around them.... his dad is overbearing and controlling... its just sad.... me and dh made up last night and things are good :haha: so on with our lives. my SIS appt. tom... im super duper nervous praying my tubes are good and clear :)Click to expand...

glad to hear you guys made up... :haha: your MIL's vaca is your vaca too :rofl:, love that..... haha. I am praying that everything goes well for you, I think you deserve it :hugs:



CRC25 said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: awww thank you ladies, you guys are GREAT too... I love coming on BnB and reading all of your posts... :hugs:
> 
> ladies, I used to be more patient than I am now lol... but ever since m/c the patience has been thrown out the window but it's slowly coming back... I just get a little frustrated bcuz my DH is a great person and always puts me and my daughter before him and he really deserves to have a baby... my daughter is not biologically his but he treats her like she is and she adores him too. I guess Im in good spirits bcuz Ive seen the doc and we have a plan all set up to go :thumbup: it sucks that I have to wait but it hasn't gotten to me, YET :rofl: Im enjoying just a little bit that I haven't had AF, I hate her so much LOL.
> 
> LB, you're right, commuincation is the key to everything in life.... hubby and I work on it everyday and it does feel good to be able to understand what we both want out of our relationship.... right now, we're doing something together that has brought us even closer, we're watching our diet and exercising together and it feels great.... next plan is TTC. he's coming with me to my next FS appt and he is willing to give :spermy: sample... so I can honestly say that we're on the same page.... FOR NOW... haha :haha:
> 
> you and your dh have a great plan and thats awesome that you are doing things together! def. brings the relationship together... i feel like dh and I needed that fight to bring us back together from the stress of trying!! so it was really nice to bd last night b/c we wanted too and not b/c we had too! we had dinner together and it was perfect!! so tonight my stepdaughter comes who I had to leave on sunday not b/c i wanted to b/c i had too!! so im soooo excited to see her! i miss her sooo much! :(
> 
> Keep up your pma! we love it! it really makes things alot easier.. you are def. more patient than i could ever be!!! praying that dirty old witch shows up real soon!!Click to expand...

i think it's awesome too and it has defnitely brought us together even more... sometimes having an argument is what we need to get all of our emotions out of the way and it really does takes a lot of the weight off your shoulders... Im glad you BD'ed last night not bcuz you had to but bcuz you wanted too.... :sex: is also a great stress reliever :winkwink: aww I can see how much you adore you step-daughter, so happy that she's coming over...:hugs:

thanks, hopefully my pma sticks around a little longer, I really don't know how much longer I can keep it up.... the exercising is helping me a lot actually... I hope that nasty witch shows up soon too, thanks :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

CRC -- I think you'd be OK skipping tonight. I think the saline does just run through. Some of it comes back out, but maybe some gets absorbed? I'm not sure, really. I can't believe the SIS would be good for the spermies already in place. But I would say that if you take a break tonight, you'll have even more energy to BD from tomorrow until ovulation and that is a good thing!


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC -- I think you'd be OK skipping tonight. I think the saline does just run through. Some of it comes back out, but maybe some gets absorbed? I'm not sure, really. I can't believe the SIS would be good for the spermies already in place. But I would say that if you take a break tonight, you'll have even more energy to BD from tomorrow until ovulation and that is a good thing!

yeah we took a break for the last 2 days... im cd12 today so im not stressing yet. lol... we are taking the relaxed approach. we dont have my step daughter tonight so we can get back on schedule!! :) I do have to say that the SIS was very painful!! It was awful. lol.... i was laying there b/c my dh didnt come in b/c my stepdaughter and my niece were asleep in the car so he stayed w/ them! so i was all alone :( they put all those devices down there :wacko: and then the catheters w/ air in the ballon and then when she started pushing the saline in i thought i was gonna cry! it was awful... then it was like instant period cramps x's 100!!!! when you had it done was yours painful??? well anyways. they said that my tubes were clear! and they were in good shape... so they cancelled my appt for today b/c he said the only biggest follicle was 15 but i responded VERY well! so I go back tom. to check on follicles again.... so i peed on an opk today and the test line is there but def. not positve yet... im scared that im gonna miss the big O.... so I go for my follicle check tom. and then they will determine the IUI day... the f/s said he was looking at monday... but thats cd16 I think thats a little late.... so they will tell me what day to do my trigger shot tom. and schedule im IUI day!! im getting excited! how are you doing? how did you follicle check go in your response to the 100mg??? praying for you! :) hope all is well.


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> CRC -- I think you'd be OK skipping tonight. I think the saline does just run through. Some of it comes back out, but maybe some gets absorbed? I'm not sure, really. I can't believe the SIS would be good for the spermies already in place. But I would say that if you take a break tonight, you'll have even more energy to BD from tomorrow until ovulation and that is a good thing!
> 
> yeah we took a break for the last 2 days... im cd12 today so im not stressing yet. lol... we are taking the relaxed approach. we dont have my step daughter tonight so we can get back on schedule!! :) I do have to say that the SIS was very painful!! It was awful. lol.... i was laying there b/c my dh didnt come in b/c my stepdaughter and my niece were asleep in the car so he stayed w/ them! so i was all alone :( they put all those devices down there :wacko: and then the catheters w/ air in the ballon and then when she started pushing the saline in i thought i was gonna cry! it was awful... then it was like instant period cramps x's 100!!!! when you had it done was yours painful??? well anyways. they said that my tubes were clear! and they were in good shape... so they cancelled my appt for today b/c he said the only biggest follicle was 15 but i responded VERY well! so I go back tom. to check on follicles again.... so i peed on an opk today and the test line is there but def. not positve yet... im scared that im gonna miss the big O.... so I go for my follicle check tom. and then they will determine the IUI day... the f/s said he was looking at monday... but thats cd16 I think thats a little late.... so they will tell me what day to do my trigger shot tom. and schedule im IUI day!! im getting excited! how are you doing? how did you follicle check go in your response to the 100mg??? praying for you! :) hope all is well.Click to expand...

Aw, I'm sorry to hear your SIS wasn't easy! And you had to do it alone. I was ok with both that and the HSG, but the IUI really made me cramp up today.

I'm ok, just resting up for the rest of the day. I have to somehow figure out how to fire my nanny today. :(


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> CRC -- I think you'd be OK skipping tonight. I think the saline does just run through. Some of it comes back out, but maybe some gets absorbed? I'm not sure, really. I can't believe the SIS would be good for the spermies already in place. But I would say that if you take a break tonight, you'll have even more energy to BD from tomorrow until ovulation and that is a good thing!
> 
> yeah we took a break for the last 2 days... im cd12 today so im not stressing yet. lol... we are taking the relaxed approach. we dont have my step daughter tonight so we can get back on schedule!! :) I do have to say that the SIS was very painful!! It was awful. lol.... i was laying there b/c my dh didnt come in b/c my stepdaughter and my niece were asleep in the car so he stayed w/ them! so i was all alone :( they put all those devices down there :wacko: and then the catheters w/ air in the ballon and then when she started pushing the saline in i thought i was gonna cry! it was awful... then it was like instant period cramps x's 100!!!! when you had it done was yours painful??? well anyways. they said that my tubes were clear! and they were in good shape... so they cancelled my appt for today b/c he said the only biggest follicle was 15 but i responded VERY well! so I go back tom. to check on follicles again.... so i peed on an opk today and the test line is there but def. not positve yet... im scared that im gonna miss the big O.... so I go for my follicle check tom. and then they will determine the IUI day... the f/s said he was looking at monday... but thats cd16 I think thats a little late.... so they will tell me what day to do my trigger shot tom. and schedule im IUI day!! im getting excited! how are you doing? how did you follicle check go in your response to the 100mg??? praying for you! :) hope all is well.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, I'm sorry to hear your SIS wasn't easy! And you had to do it alone. I was ok with both that and the HSG, but the IUI really made me cramp up today.
> 
> I'm ok, just resting up for the rest of the day. I have to somehow figure out how to fire my nanny today. :(Click to expand...


Ugh :/ im just glad its over and I can move forward knowing nothings wrong.... so now I wait til tom to get my follicle check... im getting excited. :) 

Im sorry that you had cramping from the IUI :( but it will all be worth it! 
Make sure you rest and no stressing today! 
So are you firing nanny1 or nanny2?? didnt know if you have agreed to put kids back in daycare or you or still trying to resolve how to let nanny2 take over full time! good luck. will be praying for you today! :)


----------



## LittleBird

Firing nanny 1. I did ask DH if he wanted to put the boys back in daycare but he said no. Nanny 2 is just such a big help and it makes a huge difference in our house when she's there.


----------



## hollyw79

LB~ I'm glad you were able to have Nanny 2 come in and help you my dear!

Btw~ I had quite a bit of cramping with my first IUI too- very normal. I actually felt like laying in bed all day. The cramps were off and on the rest of the whole cycle honestly. Put your feet up if it starts to be too much! :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> Firing nanny 1. I did ask DH if he wanted to put the boys back in daycare but he said no. Nanny 2 is just such a big help and it makes a huge difference in our house when she's there.

Im glad that you get to continue w/ nanny2 since she is such a big help! thats awesome that dh is not asking you to put boys in daycare! hope that your cramps go away and you get to relax today! :)


----------



## Cornish

Hi ladies, sorry I've kind if abandoned thread, posting more in may roller uppers and journal now to try and keep up with everyone. Crc, sorry you had a painful procedure but fxd that your follicle grows nicely over the weekend. 
Afm, think I'm O !!! so here comes the tww!!xx


----------



## swasleyjoe

Good luck to you, and everyone else!


----------



## CRC25

Well im cd12 today went to my appt. yesterday on cd11 biggest follicle was 15.... so going back tom. to check follicles again.... praying they grew!!! will schedule my trigger shot and IUI tom. too!! getting excited! 

Cd12 is super duper boring waiting to O... next I will be in the 2ww... oh the dreaded 2ww... how is everyone else doing???


----------



## sthorp1179

Good luck CRC :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Oh wow crc, so much great stuff going on. Tww will be great, symptom spotting is always good for insanity! As I said I'm unsure if I'm O, have or am due to!! No positive opk and had ewcm recently, so may count myself in tww before I go mad from long cycle!!


----------



## LiSa2010

oh that's great crc.. Im praying everything works out tomorrow and soon you'll be in TWW and getting your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Good luck, CRC! I'm hoping this 2WW is easy on us all!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hello everyone.

Let me introduce myself. I am Nikki, in January I found out I was expecting my third child. I started bleeding on and off on 13th February and sadly on 23rd February I miscarried. I don't think I will ever forget that date.

It took a long, long time to get back to normal.


My husband and I have been TTC since the end of April. May was not my month. But I am hoping June will be.

Good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## LittleBird

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Let me introduce myself. I am Nikki, in January I found out I was expecting my third child. I started bleeding on and off on 13th February and sadly on 23rd February I miscarried. I don't think I will ever forget that date.
> 
> It took a long, long time to get back to normal.
> 
> 
> My husband and I have been TTC since the end of April. May was not my month. But I am hoping June will be.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxxx

So sorry for your loss! :hugs:

You're in good company. We're here for you whenever you need to talk. I hope that June is the month for you, too! :dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

so sorry for your loss SeaThree... thanks for the good luck wishes, wishing you the same :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Hope you ladies have been doing well. 

I'm back joining you all. We lost our little one Wednesday. I started bleeding and went in for blood work. HCG was 20.5 Wednesday and today was negative. We're trying again right away, so today is CD3 I guess. Using my first day of bleeding as the first day of my cycle.


----------



## LittleBird

Oh, Tweak. I'm so sorry. I wish this hadn't happened to you! :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Tweak, so sorry :hugs:
Lots of us ladies are hanging out in may roller uppers thread in group discussions if you'd like to join the craziness.xx
https://www.babyandbump.com/general/632748-may-2011-roller-uppers-14.html


----------



## annmariecrisp

Tweak0605 said:


> Hope you ladies have been doing well.
> 
> I'm back joining you all. We lost our little one Wednesday. I started bleeding and went in for blood work. HCG was 20.5 Wednesday and today was negative. We're trying again right away, so today is CD3 I guess. Using my first day of bleeding as the first day of my cycle.

I'm so sorry for your loss honey xxx


----------



## dimplesmagee

hey ladies...I've been missing in action lately too! I have been spending lots of time at looking at women's pregnancy tests and trying not to get too caught up in forums...but I wanted to say hi!!! Tweak...sorry to hear of your loss! Glad you are helping to "jump" right back into things! :) *hugs* I am on CD 5, so no June BFP for me...I was slightly disappointed, but it will happen in His time, and I keep trying to remember that and be at peace with that. My friend had her twins last week at 34 weeks...they are healthy! One of the little girls is already home! They were SOOOO little. I'm so excited to be pregnant again...I hope it's a healthy pregnancy this time around! Everyone seems to be having babies right now...so I think it's our turn ladies! :)


----------



## LittleBird

Hi dimples! I hope it's our turn this time! I'm so ready for it. Good luck to you this cycle! :dust:


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> Good luck, CRC! I'm hoping this 2WW is easy on us all!

I know! well im officially in the 2ww... I went in friday and my follicle measured 21mm so they had me go home and do the trigger shot! :) then 24 hrs after we went in sat. morning and did the IUI! it was so fast and simple. I didnt have any cramping or any pain.... thank goodness! so im officially 2dpo finally!! :) so they told us we could bd the night of the IUI but we both were so tired so we just waited and bd last night.... so praying it was enough.... the f/s told me that all you need is 6 million sperm to do the IUI, my dh had 157 million! im like what is that even possible... they were all laughing at me!! they said he got a 4++++ and thats the best that someone can get. so that made me think a little more positve..... i asked the f/s what were our chances b/c i know w/ every couple its different.... so he said w/ my age and all the eggs that I have and good tubes, and my dh's sperm we have a really good shot this month!! praying God has a hand in it this month!! 

How are you feeling LB??? hows the 2ww going? going crazy yet? lol.....


----------



## CRC25

Tweak0605 said:


> Hope you ladies have been doing well.
> 
> I'm back joining you all. We lost our little one Wednesday. I started bleeding and went in for blood work. HCG was 20.5 Wednesday and today was negative. We're trying again right away, so today is CD3 I guess. Using my first day of bleeding as the first day of my cycle.

I am so sorry Tweak. :( Praying for you! Glad to hear that you are picking up the piecesand trying again. We are all here for you! :flower:


----------



## Cornish

Wow crc, that's a lit of sperm! Glad your chances ate so great, fxd for you.xx


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, CRC! I'm hoping this 2WW is easy on us all!
> 
> I know! well im officially in the 2ww... I went in friday and my follicle measured 21mm so they had me go home and do the trigger shot! :) then 24 hrs after we went in sat. morning and did the IUI! it was so fast and simple. I didnt have any cramping or any pain.... thank goodness! so im officially 2dpo finally!! :) so they told us we could bd the night of the IUI but we both were so tired so we just waited and bd last night.... so praying it was enough.... the f/s told me that all you need is 6 million sperm to do the IUI, my dh had 157 million! im like what is that even possible... they were all laughing at me!! they said he got a 4++++ and thats the best that someone can get. so that made me think a little more positve..... i asked the f/s what were our chances b/c i know w/ every couple its different.... so he said w/ my age and all the eggs that I have and good tubes, and my dh's sperm we have a really good shot this month!! praying God has a hand in it this month!!
> 
> How are you feeling LB??? hows the 2ww going? going crazy yet? lol.....Click to expand...

OMG, your husband truly is a rockstar! :haha:

I don't think I have ever heard of numbers like that! I really hope this is the month for you. The odds are looking good!

I'm feeling just fine, I have been driving myself crazy Googling stuff all weekend. I mean, there's nothing I can do about it anyway and this should be the time when I can sit back and wait. Too early for symptoms, too late to BD. But no, I'm freaking myself out about everything I eat and drink and feel. Last night I had some cramping, well, maybe not cramping, but it was a tight feeling around my uterus. Today I'm feeling some cramping on the side -- like my left ovary. I'm 4DPIUI today and I'm planning on waiting at least a couple of days longer to start testing and following the hCG down to 0. I hate the 2WW!


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, CRC! I'm hoping this 2WW is easy on us all!
> 
> I know! well im officially in the 2ww... I went in friday and my follicle measured 21mm so they had me go home and do the trigger shot! :) then 24 hrs after we went in sat. morning and did the IUI! it was so fast and simple. I didnt have any cramping or any pain.... thank goodness! so im officially 2dpo finally!! :) so they told us we could bd the night of the IUI but we both were so tired so we just waited and bd last night.... so praying it was enough.... the f/s told me that all you need is 6 million sperm to do the IUI, my dh had 157 million! im like what is that even possible... they were all laughing at me!! they said he got a 4++++ and thats the best that someone can get. so that made me think a little more positve..... i asked the f/s what were our chances b/c i know w/ every couple its different.... so he said w/ my age and all the eggs that I have and good tubes, and my dh's sperm we have a really good shot this month!! praying God has a hand in it this month!!
> 
> How are you feeling LB??? hows the 2ww going? going crazy yet? lol.....Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, your husband truly is a rockstar! :haha:
> 
> I don't think I have ever heard of numbers like that! I really hope this is the month for you. The odds are looking good!
> 
> I'm feeling just fine, I have been driving myself crazy Googling stuff all weekend. I mean, there's nothing I can do about it anyway and this should be the time when I can sit back and wait. Too early for symptoms, too late to BD. But no, I'm freaking myself out about everything I eat and drink and feel. Last night I had some cramping, well, maybe not cramping, but it was a tight feeling around my uterus. Today I'm feeling some cramping on the side -- like my left ovary. I'm 4DPIUI today and I'm planning on waiting at least a couple of days longer to start testing and following the hCG down to 0. I hate the 2WW!Click to expand...

yeah im only 2dpiui today and i feel some tight/ aching feeling on my left side.... not sure if its just from the clomid or what..... im trying to keep myself busy and this month im not going to test fro 12 more days... they told me to wait 14 days so thats what im going to do... my dh asked me not to test so im not going too...... its going to be hard but i know i can do it..... praying we both get our bfps this month!!! 

And yes my dh thinks hes a rockstar now ... but im taking credit for it for all the vitamins I have him take. lol:haha:

and dont stress this is the time you wait and relax all the hard work is done!! praying for you.


----------



## Tweak0605

Good luck CRC! Your chances sound fantastic! FXed for you!


----------



## LiSa2010

so sorry for your loss Tweak :hugs:

LB/CRC/Dimples/cornish and everyone - FXed you all get your :bfp:

:hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Thanks Lisa, I have everything crossed for lots of June bfp's!!xxx


----------



## CRC25

Well im 2dpiui and I have been having some aching/cramping on my left side of my abdomen.... not real sure if its just s/e of the clomid... other than that.... keeping a pma this time and keeping busy and not stressing this time. my MIL leaves for Disney tom. thank goodness! so plan on having a good week and then my friends bach. party this weekend... im excited to get dressed up this weekend and take lots of pics! :) How is everyone else???


----------



## LittleBird

CRC, hopefully those aches mean something is working correctly! I'm glad that you are stress-free and it will get even better when your MIL is gone!

The bachelorette party sounds like fun!

I'm doing OK, today was 4DPIUI and I think this is going to be the longest 2WW in all of history...


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC, hopefully those aches mean something is working correctly! I'm glad that you are stress-free and it will get even better when your MIL is gone!
> 
> The bachelorette party sounds like fun!
> 
> I'm doing OK, today was 4DPIUI and I think this is going to be the longest 2WW in all of history...

yeah, im keeping myself super busy!!! i am very excited for the bach. party we are having a spa party and pedicures, and massages!! I know this aching is like twinges! did you have it after the IUI?? im not sure what to think... im trying not to think about it. lol but it keeps coming and going! 

And yes I cant wait for my MIL to leave.... this next week will be stress free... we are going to take my stepdaughter to Kings Island this week too, to the waterpark.... the funny thing is like june I had to go to a bach. party and that is the day i found out I was preggo and couldnt drink at the party... it will be too early this sat. to know... but i have already decided that i am not going too, i want to do anything i can to better my chances! so i have a question, my family is planning a trip to Florida at the end of june and i was curious if I do get a BFP this month can I fly?? or is that only at the end of your 3rd trimester? 


And I can totally agree that this is going to be the longest 2ww ever esp. since I promised not to test until 14 days after the IUI... so ive got 2 days down... only 12 more to go...:happydance: So did you decide what day you are going to start testing?? i tried to follow the hcg last month and it stressed me out so im not going to do that this month... im going to try my hardest and wait it out.... i might go crazy w/ poas withdrawl. :haha: praying we all get our bfp's this month!!!


----------



## LittleBird

CRC25 said:


> I know this aching is like twinges! did you have it after the IUI?
> 
> so i have a question, my family is planning a trip to Florida at the end of june and i was curious if I do get a BFP this month can I fly?? or is that only at the end of your 3rd trimester?
> 
> 
> And I can totally agree that this is going to be the longest 2ww ever esp. since I promised not to test until 14 days after the IUI... so ive got 2 days down... only 12 more to go...:happydance: So did you decide what day you are going to start testing?? i tried to follow the hcg last month and it stressed me out so im not going to do that this month... im going to try my hardest and wait it out.... i might go crazy w/ poas withdrawl. :haha: praying we all get our bfp's this month!!!

I felt really achy and run down the day of the IUI. I think I took a nap and also went to bed really early. Then I didn't feel anything until late last night. Today I have had twinges and achiness around the ovaries.

I think you would be OK to fly early in your pregnancy. I'll be flying in a week and a half and then a couple of weeks later flying back home. I have flown during pregnancy before, it's only late in the 3rd trimester that they advise you to stop.

Wow, you're seriously going to wait until 14DPIUI?!?! That's amazing. There is no way I'm going to be waiting that long. Holly recommended starting to test at 6DPIUI -- so I can watch the trigger fade. So I'll blame her for the peer pressure. :haha:

I hope that avoiding the HPTs until 14DPIUI helps you be less stressed this cycle. Anything to make it easier, right? :)


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> I know this aching is like twinges! did you have it after the IUI?
> 
> so i have a question, my family is planning a trip to Florida at the end of june and i was curious if I do get a BFP this month can I fly?? or is that only at the end of your 3rd trimester?
> 
> 
> And I can totally agree that this is going to be the longest 2ww ever esp. since I promised not to test until 14 days after the IUI... so ive got 2 days down... only 12 more to go...:happydance: So did you decide what day you are going to start testing?? i tried to follow the hcg last month and it stressed me out so im not going to do that this month... im going to try my hardest and wait it out.... i might go crazy w/ poas withdrawl. :haha: praying we all get our bfp's this month!!!
> 
> I felt really achy and run down the day of the IUI. I think I took a nap and also went to bed really early. Then I didn't feel anything until late last night. Today I have had twinges and achiness around the ovaries.
> 
> I think you would be OK to fly early in your pregnancy. I'll be flying in a week and a half and then a couple of weeks later flying back home. I have flown during pregnancy before, it's only late in the 3rd trimester that they advise you to stop.
> 
> Wow, you're seriously going to wait until 14DPIUI?!?! That's amazing. There is no way I'm going to be waiting that long. Holly recommended starting to test at 6DPIUI -- so I can watch the trigger fade. So I'll blame her for the peer pressure. :haha:
> 
> I hope that avoiding the HPTs until 14DPIUI helps you be less stressed this cycle. Anything to make it easier, right? :)Click to expand...




yeah im def. going to wait and test b/c 14dpiui af is due so either i will have af cramps or I wont... so I will know and i usually start spotting about a day before af is due so I might wait and test 13dpiui but not any earlier b/c i Promised my dh i wouldnt b/c i get to obsessed w/ it .... so i have the bach party on sat. fathers day on sunday and vbs at the church is next week thru thurs. so that will keep me somewhat busy , then that weekend we have my step daughter so we will be busy and then hopefully going on a mini vacation to florida w/ my dh and my parents just to get away for a few days! really praying for a bfp this month so i can share the good news on vacation w/ my parents but guess we will have to wait and see... so did you decide that you were going to start testing on 6dpiui.... i was testing more than once a day and started confusing myself b/c at diff. parts of the day the test is darker... so my advice would be to test only once a day and at the sametime everyday so that you can compare them easy.... but even the f/s told me not to test til 14dpiui so im going to hold out.. im going to have my dh hide the test too so i dont even think about testing b/c when you have a poas addiction you cant help it.lol:haha:

did your doc. tell you to bd every other day for the next week?? im not real sure why they say that if you had a trigger shot and they have an idea of when you will O.... 

I keep trying not to get my hopes up b/c im use to seeing a bfn every month so its like i dont want to be negative but i also dont want to be too postive and be heartbroken in 11DAYS! im one day closer! are you 5dpiui today???


----------



## LittleBird

CRC, I promise not to beg you to test early, even though I'm going to be waiting to hear your news! Good thinking with your DH hiding the test!

Enjoy Florida! I hope you all have a very relaxing mini vacation.

My FS did not tell me to BD after IUI. She said I could BD if I wanted to, but it wouldn't really have an effect on whether we conceive.

I am 5DPIUI today, 6 days after trigger. So hopefully it will be out of my system soon!


----------



## CRC25

:haha:


LittleBird said:


> CRC, I promise not to beg you to test early, even though I'm going to be waiting to hear your news! Good thinking with your DH hiding the test!
> 
> Enjoy Florida! I hope you all have a very relaxing mini vacation.
> 
> My FS did not tell me to BD after IUI. She said I could BD if I wanted to, but it wouldn't really have an effect on whether we conceive.
> 
> I am 5DPIUI today, 6 days after trigger. So hopefully it will be out of my system soon!

I took the smaller dose of the trigger and it wasnt til 11 days after that my test finally went negative. praying that your test keeps getting darker! :) we dont plan on going to Florida til the end of the month. looking for a place to stay now....hope we get to go. 

and the f/s told us to bd that night if we wanted to and the next night and then every other day for a week.... we just did the next night to make sure we cover all bases... so now we wait..... yeah im 4 days after trigger. Im glad that you will be testing so I can look at your results.:haha:


----------



## Tweak0605

Hopefully pretty soon we start seeing some BFPs!!!

CD7 and I'm already having left ovary pain, like the OV cramps I had last cycle. They are quite annoying; not as much painful, but just irritating. Not sure what to think of it. We might BD tonight, just in case.


----------



## Ducktales

fingers crossed for BFPs for us all
xxxxxx


----------



## kiki04

I will be testing in the last week of June so somewhere between June 27-July1 :thumbup:


----------



## CRC25

I will be testing Sat. June the 25th exactly 14 days after my IUI and 15 days after the trigger shot.... Praying for lots of BFP's for all of us this month! :)

Where is everyone at in their cylces?


----------



## WoodyA

I'm around 5dpo xx


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> I'm around 5dpo xx

Yah! you are just ahead of me! when is af due for you?
How are you feeling? Are you symptom spotting yet?


----------



## Tweak0605

Hopefully we get lots more June BFPs!! 

I'm only at CD8. OV'd at CD22 last cycle. Ugh. I'm hoping I OV sooner then that.


----------



## Cornish

I'm 2dpo and have everything crossed for you ladies.xx


----------



## WoodyA

CRC25 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> I'm around 5dpo xx
> 
> Yah! you are just ahead of me! when is af due for you?
> How are you feeling? Are you symptom spotting yet?Click to expand...

AF is due on the 24th or 25th
I'm feeling ok, trying not to symptom spot. Being on holiday is helping.
I do have twinges low in my pelvis (dull ache kinda)
Stuffy nose and sore throat especially at night
Tired but not sleeping well at night at all

You????


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> I'm 2dpo and have everything crossed for you ladies.xx

Ditto! I really hope this month is all our month xxxx


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> I'm around 5dpo xx
> 
> Yah! you are just ahead of me! when is af due for you?
> How are you feeling? Are you symptom spotting yet?Click to expand...
> 
> AF is due on the 24th or 25th
> I'm feeling ok, trying not to symptom spot. Being on holiday is helping.
> I do have twinges low in my pelvis (dull ache kinda)
> Stuffy nose and sore throat especially at night
> Tired but not sleeping well at night at all
> 
> You????Click to expand...

I will be testing on June 25th too! 
Im feeling ok too! 
I have been very tired the last 2 days its prolly only b/c I have been getting up earlier now to watch my niece. so im trying not to symptom spot! :)
I have been having the same dull ache/ twinges on and off since 3dpiui... not sure if its just a s/e of clomid or what.
Only 9 more days to go :wacko:


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> I'm 2dpo and have everything crossed for you ladies.xx
> 
> Ditto! I really hope this month is all our month xxxxClick to expand...

me too!! We all deserve BFP's this month! :)


----------



## dimplesmagee

I am on CD 9 today. I saw that I had some wet, creamy CM today. I'm thinking ovulation might be around the corner! Hope to see some BFPs from the women already passed ovulation!!! :) 

I have this nasty cold right now, which doesn't really get me in the mood for Bding...sigh. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## LittleBird

Oh no, dimples! You'd better get rid of that cold so you can get in the mood!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Agreed Littlebird...and today I think the stomach flu got me :( Not my week I suppose! How are you doing? 8dpo for you??? any symptoms?


----------



## LittleBird

Oh no! What's going on with your poor immune system? It better start kicking some germy butt!

No symptoms really. I'm starting to wonder if the IUI did anything at all. :(


----------



## dimplesmagee

aw, I'm sorry. I don't know what it's like to be on clomid, or get shots, but I can imagine there's this boast of energy or hope that THIS time is going to work, and that maybe w/out having any symptoms can be quite discouraging! 

I'm watching "Make room for multiples," and they have a family on here who just had triplet girls, and they already have a 21 month old with spinabifada and a 3 year old!!! Talk about chaos!


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies  I really hope this is the thread I joined a week ago, there always seems to be a bunch that pop up and then I can't find my thread LOL. 

Anyhooo........... countdown on testing! My period should be due around the 25 BUT I might not test until a week after since it has a hard time showing up. 

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Duffy

dimplesmagee said:


> Agreed Littlebird...and today I think the stomach flu got me :( Not my week I suppose! How are you doing? 8dpo for you??? any symptoms?

Yikes I hope you feel better hun, being sick while ttc can be a damper especially mood wise lol.


----------



## Neversaynever

Duffy said:


> Hi ladies  I really hope this is the thread I joined a week ago, there always seems to be a bunch that pop up and then I can't find my thread LOL.
> 
> Anyhooo........... countdown on testing! My period should be due around the 25 BUT I might not test until a week after since it has a hard time showing up.
> 
> Good luck ladies.

Good luck with your testing :thumbup:

If you look at the top left hand corner of your page, there is a "user CP" that tells you all the threads you've subscribed to :flower:

XxX


----------



## Duffy

Oh geez I didn't know that and I have been a member for years on here *laughter*............ thanks for the tip!


----------



## Neversaynever

Ha ha no worries, you're welcome :rofl:

XxX


----------



## LittleBird

dimplesmagee said:


> aw, I'm sorry. I don't know what it's like to be on clomid, or get shots, but I can imagine there's this boast of energy or hope that THIS time is going to work, and that maybe w/out having any symptoms can be quite discouraging!
> 
> I'm watching "Make room for multiples," and they have a family on here who just had triplet girls, and they already have a 21 month old with spinabifada and a 3 year old!!! Talk about chaos!

Yes, I have been hoping for a few months now and each time we have a new game plan, I think it could work. My hope pocket has no bottom. :)


----------



## LittleBird

Duffy said:


> Hi ladies  I really hope this is the thread I joined a week ago, there always seems to be a bunch that pop up and then I can't find my thread LOL.
> 
> Anyhooo........... countdown on testing! My period should be due around the 25 BUT I might not test until a week after since it has a hard time showing up.
> 
> Good luck ladies.

Hi Duffy, glad you could join us whether or not you've been on this thread before! :winkwink:

I'll be expecting a visit from AF on the 25th as well. Hope we both get good news before then!


----------



## CRC25

well 6dpiui ...actually almost 7dpiui :) then it will only be 7 more days til I finally get to test!
Well lets see for symptoms... I have been so hungry and nothing taste good.
having lots of cm yesterday and today... not sure if thats a good or bad thing.... the achey/ pulling isnt as strong as it had been since 3dpiui.... been moody which usually happens a week before af is due.... trying to keep the pma but its hard. its starting to wear off.... Bach. party if tom... we are having a spa day and dinner and a bridal shower and dressing up and going to a comedy club so should be fun to keep me busy.... will be my first night away from my dh since we have been married. might be good for us! lol..... well im off to bed everyone will be at my house at 9 am and I have flowers to plant and floors to sweep. Good luck to anyone testing... anyone else in the 2ww having any symptoms???


----------



## LittleBird

CRC -- Keep the hope up! I'm so jealous of your plans for the day. I hope you have a wonderful evening and laugh lots at the comedy club.

Still no symptoms for me. :( But my temp was back up a little today, so I'm hoping it will keep going up!


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> CRC -- Keep the hope up! I'm so jealous of your plans for the day. I hope you have a wonderful evening and laugh lots at the comedy club.
> 
> Still no symptoms for me. :( But my temp was back up a little today, so I'm hoping it will keep going up!

Well im starting to loose my pma... no symptoms for me... I am officially 8dpiui and can test in 6 days.... but I started getting moody today and usually get that a week before af due... but also only had 4 hrs of sleep so also could have been that.:haha: Im trying to keep hope but im so use to seeing a bfn so im trying to prepare myself just in case... How are you feeling?


----------



## Duffy

Yay I hope we both get good news too  

I caught another cold and I am taking cold meds to help I am so sick right now, and I have to work tomorrow. 

I hope all the meds I'm taking will not effect "if I where pregnant" a lil bud.


----------



## Neversaynever

Duffy...cold symptoms are a common sign of early pregnancy...:test: 

XxX


----------



## CRC25

Well im 9dpiui today and 10dp trigger shot...... Feeling out this month... trying to stay postive but dont want to get my hopes up.... af is due on sat. so waiting to see if she arrives :( praying she stays away.... but ive been moody and usually I start getting extra cm when I pee and I noticed it yesterday :( so def. preparing myself for a BFN this month.....
I just keep asking myself how in the world did all 158 million sperm not catch that egg. they even said the sperm were all swimming in a straight line which is what they want ... so if it doesnt work im really gonna be down on myself after having all the test done and insurance doesnt cover any of it b/c it considered infertility... so now we wait ... How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Cornish

Hey crc, sorry you are losing your pma, its so hard to keep it going, I feel like I'm on a rollercoaster, def feel pregnant one minute then I vet a cramp and determined I'm out. 
I really hope you get your bfp, what happened to those millions of sperm if not! I question how so many people get pregnant without trying, this is hard!!
Has the trigger shot gone negative now or have you not tested at all?x


----------



## WoodyA

I just got my BFP!!!!


----------



## Cornish

Massive congratulations woody!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you. Wow that's an early one, maybe you have the triplets??!!xxxx


----------



## WoodyA

I think I'm actually around 10dpo!!


----------



## LittleBird

Yay, Woody! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> Hey crc, sorry you are losing your pma, its so hard to keep it going, I feel like I'm on a rollercoaster, def feel pregnant one minute then I vet a cramp and determined I'm out.
> I really hope you get your bfp, what happened to those millions of sperm if not! I question how so many people get pregnant without trying, this is hard!!
> Has the trigger shot gone negative now or have you not tested at all?x

Yes this is very hard! 
Thank you and I will def. question where all 157 million of them lil things went.lol.....
And no I have not tested I promised my dh I would wait til Friday to test since af is due sat.... :(
How are you?


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> I think I'm actually around 10dpo!!



congrats!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you! :flower:


----------



## sthorp1179

WoodyA said:


> I just got my BFP!!!!

Well done woody, another bfp for the relaxed approach :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Crc, honestly, I'm driving myself mad! Am fine when busy, but today had the avo off and researched too much!!!


----------



## WoodyA

Thanks guys, and yes it was certainly relaxed!!


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS Woody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## WoodyA

Thank you Holly!
Glad your lil bean is doing well!!


----------



## Cornish

Check out that ticker woody!x


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats Woody! Here's a H&H 9 months!! :flower:


----------



## Duffy

Congrats hun


----------



## WoodyA

My test:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/629912-my-journey-ttc-1-woodya-6.html


----------



## CRC25

Well im 10dpiui today and not really feeling anything besides sore nipples but that usually means af is on her way :( I thought for sure dh and I had a good chance this month w/ the iui and the super sperm. Def. considering myself out this month... and I really had pma this whole time... will test on Friday but usually start light spotting about a day or two before af is due and af is due on sat...so should know by the end of the week.... please pray for me everyone ...


Enough about me ... How is everyone else doing? :)


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, CRC, I know how you're feeling. I really do think you guys gave it your best shot. Nothing you can do now but wait. Hopefully you'll be one of those ladies with no symptoms during the 2WW and still get your BFP. (I'm hoping for that, myself!)

I'm still getting BFNs on my tests. I don't think it's the end of the world if it doesn't happen this month. I was really upset about it yesterday, but I will be OK, and I'm glad I'm feeling more normal about it today.

I'll be praying for you and hoping that you get your BFP in a few days when you test!


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies  
Well I can test today so bf is getting a test sort of a whim decison it might be a lil early even though it says I can test so I'll do one now and save the other to do thursday. 

I'm still really sick went to the doctor yesterday and I have a sinus infection and a ear infection which is so painful and annoying. Sore throat to the point of PAIN. I am off today and have to return to work tomorrow even though I should be off for a few more days to recover. So I have been doing a lot of sleeping and my body is so stiff my plan is to get up and do some moving around today watch my daughter for the day. 

good luck ladies I didn't get any signs of being pregnant but I'm still gonna test anyway.


----------



## WoodyA

I had a sore throat and stuffyness all last week
I read your body lowers your immune system to help implantation fx this is it for you xx


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> Aw, CRC, I know how you're feeling. I really do think you guys gave it your best shot. Nothing you can do now but wait. Hopefully you'll be one of those ladies with no symptoms during the 2WW and still get your BFP. (I'm hoping for that, myself!)
> 
> I'm still getting BFNs on my tests. I don't think it's the end of the world if it doesn't happen this month. I was really upset about it yesterday, but I will be OK, and I'm glad I'm feeling more normal about it today.
> 
> I'll be praying for you and hoping that you get your BFP in a few days when you test!

I have sore nipples but I have had that the last 2 months when af was on her way.... if not for them I would be a lil more confident... I want to test now but i dont want to get confused over the hcg... i am trying to talk my dh to letting me test thursday or at least friday... i will usually get light brown cm 2 days before af is due so I should know by thurs.... 

The funniest thing my old best friend who I got into a fight a few months ago and I havent talked to in awhile text me today not aware of the fertility help dh and I have been receiving said she had a dream that I was preggo... God I pray she is right! :) thought it was a lil strange but she said she knows a total of 15 preggo people right now and I would like to make number 16. lol.... im trying to stay postive but also trying to keep a peaceful mind just in case it a bfn.... 

If its neg. i keep asking myself if 157 million sperm dont make it to my egg then whats wrong esp. after an IUI.... so im not giving up hope just yet....

But I def. am still praying for you LB. You deserve this BFP this month. WE would be due around the sametime and that would be such a blessing! are you still testing everyday?


----------



## LittleBird

I am still testing every day. I hope your BFF is right about you being pregnant, wouldn't that be so funny?


----------



## dimplesmagee

Woody I am SOOO happy for you!!! That's wonderful news, and what an awesome test! No mistaking that one!!!

So, I'm ovulating right now. Fullness in the abdomen, some EWCM today, a little sharp pains....has anyone ever gotten sore boobs during ovulation??? My boobs are so sore tonight.


----------



## CRC25

LittleBird said:


> I am still testing every day. I hope your BFF is right about you being pregnant, wouldn't that be so funny?

Oh my gosh it would be very strange.. b/c seriously I have not talk to her and she has no idea I have seen a f/s and all that jazz. 
I sure hope she is right....

The other thing that happend seriously like an hour after that was my sil works at an eye doctor well she text me like i just met your f/s nurse and she is so sweet... im like what???
and she said that the nurse who works where me and dh go was in there and they were just talking about jobs and my sil asked if she knew me... and she was like oh yeah we love her and her dh they are super funny!!! so the funny part is that where we live is over 30 mins away from the f/s so the fact she was in this small lil town and ran into my sil who they have never met..... just a lil too weird for me in one day!:wacko:

Well im praying for you still.... Hope you get your BFP soon! :)


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> Woody I am SOOO happy for you!!! That's wonderful news, and what an awesome test! No mistaking that one!!!
> 
> So, I'm ovulating right now. Fullness in the abdomen, some EWCM today, a little sharp pains....has anyone ever gotten sore boobs during ovulation??? My boobs are so sore tonight.

never had sore boobs during O.... I usually get them like 3 or 4 days before af is due.... I got them a few days ago and of course there still here ... praying its not for af though but im pretty sure it is.... :(


----------



## annmariecrisp

I have got loads of creamy CM today and my boobs are sooooo sore! 8dpo today, did a test because I am a poas addict! BFN.....Shall now wait until Friday to do another one! Tried Soy this month and I had my test results back for my hormone and chromosome blood test for me and OH and we are all clear! Everything is normal!! He said it was unexplained miscarriage and that we shouldn't have any medical reasons that will stop us ttc or having a healthy full term pregnancy :) VERY HAPPY ME right now :) xxx Hope you girls are all doing ok......lets have a BFP positive mental attitude! We will get there I just know it!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cornish

I got my BFP!xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Cornish said:


> I got my BFP!xxx

OMG!! that's fantastic news Cornish!!! I'm soooo happy for you!! xxx CONGRATS :happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp: xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

So I'm 8/9 dpo and here's my test.....I'm so hoping this is the start of my BFP too!! xxx :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pos.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats Cornish...again :winkwink:

Annemarie...looking good :happydance: and congrats chick

XxX


----------



## LittleBird

Hi everyone, just checking in on my threads. Cornish, congrats again! And annmariecrisp, I really think this is your BFP! Let us know if you test again!


----------



## CRC25

How is everyone doing???
Af got me.. :( Going for my cd3 scan today and to come up w/ a new game plan :)
first month - clomid 50mg BFN
second month- clomid 50mg and IUI BFN
Third month- game plan not yet decided :)


----------



## kiki04

Af still hasnt gotten me... cd33 and have not yet tested :shrug:


----------



## WoodyA

good luck CRC!!!

KiKi- TEST!!!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Kiki - test!

CRC - sorry af arrived :( hope you get some answers at your appointment!


AFM - I'm really feeling like I'm out this month, and I haven't even ovulated yet. Lines on the OPKs are still faint as ever. I can barely see a 2nd line. CM is creamy, milky, but not really EWCM yet. It's stringy a bit, but not EW. I hope I get a + OPK soon. We'll keep up with the BDing every other day this week.


----------



## CRC25

Well went to the doc. today to get a new game plan and now I have to skip July...
ugh.... I have a cysts on my left side.... im so sad :(
They said we could bd like normal and that we just cant take clomid or do an iui.... so we are going to bd like rabbits this month.... one of my friends just told me that they got preggo when they had a cysts.... so no meds just o naturale this month.... My O is due on the night of the wedding we are in and did I mention its open bar. haha. We still have a chance! lol..... just wish could do an IUI this month ... but God has a plan just have to wait..... :(


----------



## Tweak0605

CRC25 said:


> ... but God has a plan just have to wait..... :(

:hugs:

I keep thinking that all the time.

Good luck this cycle! Maybe the relaxed approach will lead to good news!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hello...well I'm in limboland!! I have spotting on and off (1/2 wipes of pink) every day since saturday and no more BFP's, I think I o'd later than usual on day 17 so techinically I'm due AF today but no sign of her really and I felt really sick today (with the date of O I'm only actually 11dpo?) Oh I don't know am gonna wait it out and test again on Thursday if no AF still :) Good luck for everyone that got their BFP's this month and good luck to all next month for those that AF got xxx


----------



## LittleBird

CRC -- I hope it happens for you this cycle! Cysts are becoming public enemy no. 1 here on BnB lately! :(

annmariecrisp -- Sorry you're spotting, has it stopped or did AF come? :hugs:

AFM, I started my period this morning so I'm hoping it will just clear on out and hopefully I won't be terribly moody and grumpy the next couple of days! No June BFP for me, though.


----------



## Tweak0605

annmariecrisp - sorry you're spotting. has your AF come yet or are you still in limbo?

LB - sorry AF came :( i hope it's not so bad and you can gear up for next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

congrats Cornish
xx


----------

